# Lo schifo della nostra situazione ... sia x l'amante che per il cornuto.



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2011)

Esco da una relazione lunga, molto lunga, con un amante.
Classica situazione: io mi innamoro sul serio, lui sposato gioca coi miei sentimenti e non lascia la moglie ma dice di non amarla, un bel giorno mi lascia e........e...........attenzione: non mi rivolge mai + la parola.
Manco avessi spifferato qualcosa alla moglie in questi anni.

Detto questo, e mi sono molto limitata, con le ferite rimarginate e con la vita che va cmq e sempre avanti, mi chiedo:
ma in che schifo mi ero messa?
Sinceramente lo amo ancora, lo vorrei con me (ipoteticamente), ma se poi ragiono con razionalità mi rendo conto di essere stata pedina del suo gioco.

Che se ne stia con sua moglie che prima non amava e ora ama alla follia.

La vita è troppo breve per farcela mangiare così....... Nessuno mi porterà indietro il tempo perso, i soldi e le energie, ma del resto sono risorta.

E' una riflessione la mia, e non so qui in quanti possano aderire.

Per chi ci è dentro: scappate finchè potete, io ho pagato tutto a caro prezzo.

ciao


----------



## lunaiena (23 Ottobre 2011)

Non capisco perche pedina del  suo gioco....
e perche èerso tempo ...


ciao....


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2011)

perchè sarebbe stato bello essere amati e non amanti (prima o poi),
perchè è stata una presa in giro,
se leggi bene si capisce.
ciao


----------



## lunaiena (23 Ottobre 2011)

Veramente leggo di una donna innamorata che nn è ricambiata come vorrebbe
E quando se ne rende conto pensa che il suo amante abbia giocato con i suoi sentimenti...

Comunque aderisco ....
Se mi accorgessi di essere innamorata scapperei .....


----------



## diavoletta_78 (23 Ottobre 2011)

La mia storia è come la tua, se non per il fatto che nel frattempo ho ignorato che si fosse anche sposato!

Posso aderire? Più che altro posso capire cosa provi, cosa stai provando, quando dici di essere stata una pedina nella mani di un crudele giocatore...

Mi fa piacere sapere che sei molto forte, perchè io invece a differenza tua, sono entrata in un loop negativo!

Ciao


----------



## Andy (23 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Esco da una relazione lunga, molto lunga, con un amante.
> Classica situazione: io mi innamoro sul serio, lui sposato gioca coi miei sentimenti e non lascia la moglie ma dice di non amarla, un bel giorno mi lascia e........e...........attenzione: non mi rivolge mai + la parola.
> Manco avessi spifferato qualcosa alla moglie in questi anni.
> 
> ...


Ciao, ti capisco benissimo. Purtroppo siamo pedine dei loro giochi, non c'è nulla da fare. Per noi è perdita di tempo, non c'è nulla da fare. Anche io non mi immischierei in una storia inutile, solo per una avventura, per poi metterla in saccoccia e dire: è stata una bella esperienza, l'ho vissuta. Perchè il tempo è prezioso ed ognuno lo vuole vivere a modo suo. Io non così.
No, perchè anche io metto* i puntini sulle i dall'inizio*, e se non lo faccio a parole, lo faccio capire. Dall'altra parte se c'è quel tipo di comportamento, ugualmente, e alla fotte maniera, beh... siamo stati pedine di persone che non meritano i nostri sentimenti. E non meritavano nemmeno di avere quella avventura.

PS: per questo, se puoi, senza fatica, FAI MALE SE PUOI, COLPISCI


----------



## Andy (23 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Veramente leggo di una donna innamorata che nn è ricambiata come vorrebbe
> *E quando se ne rende conto pensa che il suo amante abbia giocato con i suoi sentimenti...*
> 
> Comunque aderisco ....
> Se mi accorgessi di essere innamorata scapperei .....


Quando sei dentro non capisci. Perchè ami. Solo a mente fredda ci ragioni. O qualcuno te lo deve venire a dire: a buttarti in faccia la secchiata di acqua ghiacciata.
Il truffatore gioca sempre sulla ingenuità della gente. Nella questioni amorose ci si lascia più andare, perchè ci sentiamo rinascere. Ed è ancora peggio.


----------



## lunaiena (23 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Quando sei dentro non capisci. Perchè ami. Solo a mente fredda ci ragioni. O qualcuno te lo deve venire a dire: a buttarti in faccia la secchiata di acqua ghiacciata.
> Il truffatore gioca sempre sulla ingenuità della gente. Nella questioni amorose ci si lascia più andare, perchè ci sentiamo rinascere. Ed è ancora peggio.



Sicuramente queste situazioni nn le capisco...


----------



## Eliade (23 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Veramente leggo di una donna innamorata che nn è ricambiata come vorrebbe
> E quando se ne rende conto pensa che il suo amante abbia giocato con i suoi sentimenti...


 Quoto.

il più delle volte ci si lascia che ci si è illusi da soli...


----------



## diavoletta_78 (23 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> il più delle volte ci si lascia che ci si è illusi da soli...


Sicuramente ci si illude da soli quando l'altra persona non ci ha mai ricambiato o dato l'idea di volere qualcosa di importante....
Ma se quella persona sa che tu ti stai illudendo e ti cerca, ti fa regali, ti dice che ha voglia di te.....a mio avviso lo fa con la consapevolezza! 


Il discorso che fate voi non ha senso, non ha senso se la persona che non ricambia non illude...
Ci sono persone che si illudono, come dite voi, solo perchè ci credevano in quella persona...


----------



## Andy (23 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Sicuramente ci si illude da soli quando l'altra persona non ci ha mai ricambiato o dato l'idea di volere qualcosa di importante....
> Ma se quella persona sa che tu ti stai illudendo e ti cerca, ti fa regali, ti dice che ha voglia di te.....a mio avviso lo fa con la consapevolezza!
> 
> 
> ...


Hai beccato in pieno il punto


----------



## diavoletta_78 (23 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Hai beccato in pieno il punto


Certo che l'ho centrato è quello che ho vissuto sulla mia pelle e mi da fastidio essere considerata una povera disillusa che oggi è qui solo  a piangere per essersi presa per culo da sola!

Non ho cercato di certo io quel contatto anni fa, è stato lui ad arrivare a me, è stato lui a insistere per conoscermi, è stato lui che mi ha detto di essere single....
Non mi sono di certo autoinvitata a casa dei suoi genitori da sola, 14 gg prima che si sposasse....

Io mi sono illusa, vabbè....sono stupida, ok! Ma voglio essere incazzata con le persone che a MIO AVVISO hanno giocato con i miei sentimenti e la mia fragilità, anche se quella che si p resa per culo da sola sono io.....


----------



## Andy (23 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Certo che l'ho centrato è quello che ho vissuto sulla mia pelle e mi da fastidio essere considerata una povera disillusa che oggi è qui solo  a piangere per essersi presa per culo da sola!
> 
> Non ho cercato di certo io quel contatto anni fa, è stato lui ad arrivare a me, è stato lui a insistere per conoscermi, è stato lui che mi ha detto di essere single....
> Non mi sono di certo autoinvitata a casa dei suoi genitori da sola, 14 gg prima che si sposasse....
> ...


Appunto: ti cercano, ti chiamano, ti mandano sms, ti vengono a trovare al lavoro, *piangono (!)*, ti dicono "ti amo", sei l'unica persona della loro vita, vedono il paradiso con te, ti pensano (e ti chiedono se tu pensi loro...come loro pensano a te, sì calcolando come prenderti per il culo...), entrano nella tua vita (perchè lo vuoi tu e perchè lo desiderano loro), bla, bla, bla... e poi, noi siamo i disillusi? Per loro era una cosa così? O forse sono loro malati di mente?
Ma morissero... era meglio se andavo a puttane (scusa il termine, ma alla fin fine era davvero meglio...)


----------



## diavoletta_78 (23 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Appunto: ti cercano, ti chiamano, ti mandano sms, ti vengono a trovare al lavoro, *piangono (!)*, ti dicono "ti amo", sei l'unica persona della loro vita, vedono il paradiso con te, ti pensano (e ti chiedono se tu pensi loro...come loro pensano a te, sì calcolando come prenderti per il culo...), entrano nella tua vita (perchè lo vuoi tu e perchè lo desiderano loro), bla, bla, bla... e poi, noi siamo i disillusi? Per loro era una cosa così? O forse sono loro malati di mente?
> Ma morissero... era meglio se andavo a puttane (scusa il termine, ma alla fin fine era davvero meglio...)



No Andy siamo noi i malati di mente per gli altri non lo hai capito? Ci siamo presi per culo da soli!Quindi inutile stare male.....del resto gli altri sono stati chiari, con noi!


----------



## Andy (23 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> No Andy siamo noi i malati di mente per gli altri non lo hai capito? Ci siamo presi per culo da soli!Quindi inutile stare male.....del resto gli altri sono stati chiari, con noi!


Infatti, accetto di essere stato buggerato. Ma se e quando io farò una cosa del genere, per mia volontà, il primo che sentirò dire una cosa contro di me... penso lo prenderò anche a legnate...
E nel contempo auguro a chi mi ha fatto ciò di essere ripagato con gli interessi.

Ci mancherebbe pure: è stato bello, addio...

Ci mancherebbe...


----------



## dalia63 (23 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Esco da una relazione lunga, molto lunga, con un amante.
> Classica situazione: io mi innamoro sul serio, lui sposato gioca coi miei sentimenti e non lascia la moglie ma dice di non amarla, un bel giorno mi lascia e........e...........attenzione: non mi rivolge mai + la parola.
> Manco avessi spifferato qualcosa alla moglie in questi anni.
> 
> ...


Ma tu sei single?


----------



## sienne (23 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao Andy & Diavoletta

scusate, ma la vostra esperienza è diversa ... 
voi non sapevate di essere "amanti" ... 

lei invece sapeva ... e lui le ha fatto delle dichiarazioni ... e lei ci ha creduto e sperato ... 

sienne


----------



## Eliade (23 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Sicuramente ci si illude da soli quando l'altra persona non ci ha mai ricambiato o dato l'idea di volere qualcosa di importante....
> Ma se quella persona sa che tu ti stai illudendo e ti cerca, ti fa regali, ti dice che ha voglia di te.....a mio avviso lo fa con la consapevolezza!
> 
> 
> ...


 Ci credevano da sole...senza che quella persona facesse praticamente nulla per meritarselo. Da quello che hai raccontato della tua storia, e anche da quello che ha raccontato Andy della sua...mi sembrate cocciuti voi a voler per forza credere in quella storia.


----------



## Sole (23 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Esco da una relazione lunga, molto lunga, con un amante.
> Classica situazione: io mi innamoro sul serio, lui sposato gioca coi miei sentimenti e non lascia la moglie ma dice di non amarla, un bel giorno mi lascia e........e...........attenzione: non mi rivolge mai + la parola.
> Manco avessi spifferato qualcosa alla moglie in questi anni.
> 
> ...


Cara ospite, non voglio sembrarti poco empatica, immagino il tuo dolore e hai tutta la mia solidarietà.

Però leggendo le tue parole, non riesco a capire la sensazione di aver 'buttato via' tempo, soldi e energie. Io ho subito molte brutte delusioni nella mia vita, come tutti, ma non ho mai rinnegato nulla.
E, dopo aver passato un lungo periodo in uno stato di 'torpore emotivo', pensando che non sarei mai stata più capace di amare, ora che sento di nuovo la capacità di farmi trasportare, di lasciarmi andare a certe sensazioni, di abbattere le mie difese, ecco, sono felice perchè mi sento ancora viva.
Amare, dedicare il proprio tempo e le proprie energie a qualcuno che si ritiene speciale e importante, non è mai un'esperienza da rinnegare. La vostra storia è finita nel modo peggiore per te, certo, ma nel momento in cui la vivevi ti ha dato qualcosa, ti ha fatto sentire viva. E questo è comunque positivo, per me.

Non fare come i bambini, che si entusiasmano per un giocattolo e poi, quando si rompe, lo scaraventano lontano dicendo che alla fine quel giocattolo non era poi così bello.
Apprezza quello che ti ha dato questa storia e volta pagina, forte dell'insegnamento che ti ha dato.


----------



## Andy (23 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao Sole, capisco quello che vuoi dire.

Sai però, cominci a credere nella storia perchè anche lei lo vuole. Il lavoro ad un certo punto comincia a scricchiolare, e proprio lei da la mazzata sopra e poi decide basta.
Io non mi sento come se avessi perso un giocattolo. Anzi, io quel giocattolo lo vorrei sempre con me, ma non è stato così, anche a costo di un lavoro: se ne trovano altri di lavori.
Invece lo perdi, lei ti lascia lì, solo, e tu devi ripartire da zero, da solo. Io non posso apprezzare il risultato e i bei ricordi si trasformano in un incubo, perchè sono stati da anticipo di un incubo, che speravo di non rivivere. Anzi, è stato peggio, perchè il lavoro in queste cose non è mai entrato. Non riesco ad apprezzare la storia, perchè non è finita in una delusione epoi si ricomincia, ognuno con la propria vita: mi sono ritrovato all'improvviso io nel nulla, da zero, dopo avere fatto sacrifici per tanti anni. Lei sicuramente dovrà pensare a me come dici tu, perchè lei ha deciso come sarebbe andata, non io. 

Sai, quando incontri una persona a cui dici che non vuoi più soffrire, a cui racconti quanto hai sofferto, non per fare pettegolezzi, ma per dare un segnale:* sentimi, io cerco una storia seria.*

Se lei accetta, e la porta avanti per 3 anni, sapendo come finiva, sapendo quanto le avevo chiesto, io non posso legare alla sua persona che brutti ricordi. Se sei una persona onesta, mi puoi criticare quanto vuoi se io parlo chiaro, ma se non ti sta bene prendi subito un'altra strada. Non è stato così, invece, ma un cercare di dimostrarmi sempre che lei era diversa, che non era come le mie ex, che era una donna matura di 40 anni, per cui non dovevo mai e poi mai dubitare. Io le ho dato fiducia, una fiducia nata dalla sua accettazione di cosa voleva, dal tempo passato insieme.

Poi è stata solo una pugnalata. *I bei ricordi sono altrove. I bei ricordi risalgono alla mia vita prima di conoscere lei. Perchè questa storia non la avrei mai intrapresa sapendo.* L'insegnamento che queste storie danno, purtroppo, non è mai il lieto fine di una fiaba, ma insegnano solo a guardarti sempre più le spalle, come i cani randagi che mangiano il cibo trovato a terra, e ti fa chiedere se, alla fin fine, forse la prossima volta invece di dare, dovrei più pensare alla causa mia, piuttosto che ad una persona che ti dice ti amo, due parole che per me hanno perso per sempre significato. Anzi, non le accetterò mai più. E non le dirò mai più a nessuna donna.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Esco da una relazione lunga, molto lunga, con un amante.
> Classica situazione: io mi innamoro sul serio, lui sposato gioca coi miei sentimenti e non lascia la moglie ma dice di non amarla, un bel giorno mi lascia e........e...........attenzione: non mi rivolge mai + la parola.
> Manco avessi spifferato qualcosa alla moglie in questi anni.
> 
> ...


Non aderisco alla tua riflessione, anche se me ne fai fare un'altra.
Mi dispiace per te, per voi, ma l'illusione non ce la creano gli altri.
Siamo noi che ce la cresciamo, interpretando in modo errato certi comportamenti dell'altro, chiudendo gli occhi davanti a situazioni preesistenti (il matrimonio, in questo caso), che nel bene e nel male fanno parte della vita degli amanti.

Nel tuo caso, quell'uomo, una volta deciso che voleva stare con la moglie ha fatto più che bene a tagliare.
Criticabile potrebbe essere il modo in cui l'ha fatto (ma non lo conosciamo fino a che la nostra utente non ce lo racconterà).

La situazione dell'amante è uno schifo in quanto questi non sa rendersi consapevole della realtà.


----------



## Simy (23 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Andy & Diavoletta
> 
> scusate, ma la vostra esperienza è diversa ...
> voi non sapevate di essere "amanti" ...
> ...


Quoto e approvo....stavo per scriverlo io!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (23 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ci credevano da sole...senza che quella persona facesse praticamente nulla per meritarselo. Da quello che hai raccontato della tua storia, e anche da quello che ha raccontato Andy della sua...mi sembrate cocciuti voi a voler per forza credere in quella storia.


Eliade, il problema non è oggi ma allora, certo che noi allora ci credevamo....
Non è che tu non abbia ragione nel dire che quelle persone non abbiano fatto nulla per meritarselo, però, volevo far capire che, parlo per me, ogni volta che mi allontanavo invece di sparire puntuale come un orologio tempo 15 gg, mandava l'sms diceva che aveva voglia di vederti ecc...
E' qui che mi incacchio io! Perchè significa giocare con i sentimenti...che io mi sia voluta illudere ok, nonostante non mi dava niente ok! Però lui sapeva che io speravo in quella storia...non so se sono stata spiegata (per dirla alla sconsi!)


----------



## diavoletta_78 (23 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Andy & Diavoletta
> 
> scusate, ma la vostra esperienza è diversa ...
> voi non sapevate di essere "amanti" ...
> ...


Sienne cambia poco, uno SPERA sempre di poter essere più importante....
Allo stesso modo di come hai scritto tu altrove, dove hai perdonato tuo marito perchè hai capito di essere più importante....dall'altra parte c'è una donna, o un uomo, che sperano di essere più importanti o abbastanza importanti da poter valere una scelta di vita forte!

Io ora mi trovo in uno stato si sofferenza totale, proprio perchè  devo "accettare" di non aver significato niente! E allora l'unica cosa che mi riesco a dire sono stata un gioco....
Vedi, io penso che dopo un pò uno o ti diceva la verità o spariva, il fatto che sia rimasto lì, a chiamarmi tutte le sere, a dirmi fino all'ultimo giorno, prima di scoprire la verità, che aveva voglia di me ecc....ma pure dopo scoperto, che voleva vedermi....
quando gli ho chiesto in tutte le lingue del mondo, se fosse sposato o fidanzato, via mail, via sms, via chat....in ogni modo e negando pure le evidenze che devo pensare????


----------



## diavoletta_78 (23 Ottobre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non aderisco alla tua riflessione, anche se me ne fai fare un'altra.
> Mi dispiace per te, per voi, ma l'illusione non ce la creano gli altri.
> Siamo noi che ce la cresciamo, interpretando in modo errato certi comportamenti dell'altro, chiudendo gli occhi davanti a situazioni preesistenti (il matrimonio, in questo caso), che nel bene e nel male fanno parte della vita degli amanti.
> 
> ...


Chiara quello che dici posso condividerlo, perchè è evidente che una persona con autostima di sè, avrebbe tagliato corto vedendo delle mancanze! Quindi posso comprendere il punto di vista!
E concordo con il fatto che se una persona ha fatto una scelta(la moglie) e taglia corto è una persona coerente con se stesso e con gli altri.

Tuttavia ci sono persone che non tagliano, quindi sarà pure colpa di chi si vuole illudere sperando che qualcosa prima o poi cambi....però, non puoi dirmi che quelle persone non giocano con i sentimenti altrui, se non chiudono!Sfruttano la fragilità dell'amante, che poi è una questione di autostima dell'amante stesso non è giusto dire è solo colpa vostra, quindi di che vi lamentate?

Io mi lamento della cattiveria, perchè si mi sono voluta illudere io.....ma lui, invece di negare anche davanti l'evidenza di essere sposato, non poteva dire la verità o sparire.....visto che era tanto sicuro della sua scelta???
Per voi il discorso è a senso unico e basta? E' responsabilità solo di chi non ha voluto vedere i segnali???


----------



## aristocat (23 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Sienne cambia poco, uno SPERA sempre di poter essere più importante....


 E se le cose non vanno come si spera, allora è tutta colpa dell'amante sposato che non ha seguito alla lettera il nostro copione?


----------



## aristocat (23 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Esco da una relazione lunga, molto lunga, con un amante.
> Classica situazione: io mi innamoro sul serio, *lui sposato gioca coi miei sentimenti* e non lascia la moglie ma dice di non amarla, un bel giorno mi lascia e........e...........attenzione: non mi rivolge mai + la parola.
> Manco avessi spifferato qualcosa alla moglie in questi anni.
> 
> ...


 Mi colpisce questo sentirsi "pedine"... quando tutte le decisioni e i rischi di certe scelte non li ha accettati nessun altro se non tu . Nessuno ti ha costretto o ha scelto qualcosa al posto tuo. Non era un'"unione combinata".... :singleeye:
E' pedina la dodicenne che viene costretta, nel Terzo Mondo, a sposare il quarantenne che ha già tre mogli magari. Ma tu no, mi dispiace... Mia opinione spassionata, scusa la schiettezza.

ari


----------



## Mari' (23 Ottobre 2011)

*Un discorso molto terra terra*

Ma se si va in un negozio dove si sa che si vendono cappelli  perche', pretendere di calzare un cappello come se fosse una scarpa? 


Chi e' che frega, il negoziante che vendeva cappelli? ... o quello/a che invece voleva un paio di scarpe ma, giustamente si trova nella scatola solo un cappello??? 


azzo: BOH! ... mi sono persa?


----------



## diavoletta_78 (23 Ottobre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> E se le cose non vanno come si spera, allora è tutta colpa dell'amante sposato che non ha seguito alla lettera il nostro copione?


Aristocat, l'autrice del post non ha scritto molto, però dice che l'amante ha giocato con i suoi sentimenti!
Premesso che ammiro la persona (lui), perchè ha chiuso con lei, quindi avrà anche illuso ma poi ha fatto una scelta giusta!

Premesso che non ho detto che è colpa dell'amante sposato, non vedo perchè deve essere sempre e solo colpa di questi poveri disillusi?
Solo perchè una persona è fragile, deve essere per questo etichettata qui come una povera stupida che si è illusa da sola...ma perchè????


----------



## lunaiena (23 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Chiara quello che dici posso condividerlo, perchè è evidente che una persona con autostima di sè, avrebbe tagliato corto vedendo delle mancanze! Quindi posso comprendere il punto di vista!
> E concordo con il fatto che se una persona ha fatto una scelta(la moglie) e taglia corto è una persona coerente con se stesso e con gli altri.
> 
> Tuttavia ci sono persone che non tagliano, quindi sarà pure colpa di chi si vuole illudere sperando che qualcosa prima o poi cambi....però, non puoi dirmi che quelle persone non giocano con i sentimenti altrui, se non chiudono!Sfruttano la fragilità dell'amante, che poi è una questione di autostima dell'amante stesso non è giusto dire è solo colpa vostra, quindi di che vi lamentate
> ...


io ho imparato che la cose che vedi  o pensi tu nn sempre anzi quasi mai corrispondono a quello che vedono o pensano gli altri ..
Quindi le cose le faccio perché le voglio o le penso io se sbaglio sono io e nn :  e ma pero mo' avevi dato dei segnali , potevi dirmi la verità , tu mi hai fatto capire ... 
Questo nn esiste nn sono nella mente di un'altro e nn potrò mai sapere il perché di determinati comportamenti che mi possono sembrare invece nn sono....


----------



## diavoletta_78 (23 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> io ho imparato che la cose che vedi  o pensi tu nn sempre anzi quasi mai corrispondono a quello che vedono o pensano gli altri ..
> Quindi le cose le faccio perché le voglio o le penso io se sbaglio sono io e nn :  e ma pero mo' avevi dato dei segnali , potevi dirmi la verità , tu mi hai fatto capire ...
> Questo nn esiste nn sono nella mente di un'altro e nn potrò mai sapere il perché di determinati comportamenti che mi possono sembrare invece nn sono....


Luna anche tu hai ragione, che non troverò risposte alle domande che mi pongo l'ho capito!

Io non è che non avessi capito, perchè come ho scritto centinaia di volte, gliel'ho chiesto in tutti i modi se era fidanzato (sposato lo dicevo ma non lo avrei mai creduto), quindi i segnali li avevo visti eccome!
Che però abbia voluto credere fermamente ai suoi " non c'è nessuna donna, nessuna fidanzata...ecc", era un mio volermi illudere? Si, volevo credergli, credevo che quella fosse la verità che erano solo mie paranoie e psicosi!
Che i motivi erano altro, soprattutto causa mia....se non nasceva questa storia!
Quindi è colpa mia su tutta la linea, mi sono illusa....

Però non potete dirmi che non posso sentirmi "pedina" in un gioco, solo perchè non sono andata via! Io ci provavo ad andare via e lui mi cercava....come niente fosse e tornava alla carica, a fare il carino, il dolce ecc...
Come volete chiamare il suo "sfruttare" questa mia debolezza nei suoi confronti? 

Dateglielo voi un nome più consono, però io mi sento presa per culo! Che vi piaccia o no, anche se la stupida sono e resto io in questa storia!
Non voglio giustificare me stessa, incolpando lui, o dire che non mi sia voluta illudere da sola....dico che io volevo illudermi sola e lui mi ha dato una gran bella mano, posso dire così?

Concordo con te che dal suo punto di vista ovviamente mi sono illusa da sola e lui mi ha sempre detto come stavano le cose, per carità! Lui la pensa come voi! 

Certo che non posso comprendere certi comportamenti, però il dolore resta comunque!


----------



## aristocat (23 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Aristocat, l'autrice del post non ha scritto molto, però dice che l'amante ha giocato con i suoi sentimenti!
> Premesso che ammiro la persona (lui), perchè ha chiuso con lei, quindi avrà anche illuso ma poi ha fatto una scelta giusta!
> 
> Premesso che non ho detto che è colpa dell'amante sposato, non vedo perchè deve essere sempre e solo colpa di questi poveri disillusi?
> Solo perchè una persona è fragile, deve essere per questo etichettata qui come una povera stupida che si è illusa da sola...ma perchè????


 No, no, povera stupida no! Diciamo un po' troppo "esigente" forse -- fragile lo dici tu... :singleeye: 
Esigente perchè pretende dagli altri garanzie (ovvero, il lieto fine con unione ufficiale alla luce del sole....) che non sai in realtà se ti possono dare, viste le premesse (= uomo già impegnato).

per il resto, dici bene: che lui l'abbia poi "illusa" (di che?) e giocato con i suoi sentimenti, è ancora tutto da vedere :blank:


----------



## Simy (23 Ottobre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> No, no, povera stupida no! Diciamo un po' troppo "esigente" forse -- fragile lo dici tu... :singleeye:
> Esigente perchè pretende dagli altri garanzie (ovvero, il lieto fine con unione ufficiale alla luce del sole....) che non sai in realtà se ti possono dare, viste le premesse (= uomo già impegnato).
> 
> per il resto, dici bene: che lui l'abbia poi "illusa" (di che?) e giocato con i suoi sentimenti, è ancora tutto da vedere :blank:


ma io non sono molto d'accordo! nel senso che secondo me nel momento in cui inizi una relazione con una persona impegnata non puoi farti illusioni! se te le fai alla fine della storia puoi piangere solo con te stessa.....


----------



## Sole (23 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Se lei accetta, e la porta avanti per 3 anni, sapendo come finiva, sapendo quanto le avevo chiesto, io non posso legare alla sua persona che brutti ricordi. Se sei una persona onesta, mi puoi criticare quanto vuoi se io parlo chiaro, ma se non ti sta bene prendi subito un'altra strada. Non è stato così, invece, ma un cercare di dimostrarmi sempre che lei era diversa, che non era come le mie ex, che era una donna matura di 40 anni, per cui non dovevo mai e poi mai dubitare. Io le ho dato fiducia, una fiducia nata dalla sua accettazione di cosa voleva, dal tempo passato insieme.
> 
> Poi è stata solo una pugnalata. *I bei ricordi sono altrove. I bei ricordi risalgono alla mia vita prima di conoscere lei. Perchè questa storia non la avrei mai intrapresa sapendo.* L'insegnamento che queste storie danno, purtroppo, non è mai il lieto fine di una fiaba, ma insegnano solo a guardarti sempre più le spalle, come i cani randagi che mangiano il cibo trovato a terra, e ti fa chiedere se, alla fin fine, forse la prossima volta invece di dare, dovrei più pensare alla causa mia, piuttosto che ad una persona che ti dice ti amo, due parole che per me hanno perso per sempre significato. Anzi, non le accetterò mai più. E non le dirò mai più a nessuna donna.


Parli da persona ferita ed è giusto così.

Comunque, premesso che qualunque esperienza può essere utile se si impara a non piangersi troppo addosso, c'è differenza tra l'essere ingannati e l'affrontare consapevolmente una situazione chiara e lampante. La nostra amica sapeva di essere l'amante di un uomo sposato che, come succede quasi sempre, sarebbe rimasto accanto alla moglie. Perchè non accettare il fatto di aver vissuto una storia, magari non d'amore, che le avrà senz'altro regalato emozioni e momenti positivi?

Vivere significa questo: amare e soffrire. Sta a noi scegliere in che modo farlo.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (23 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ma io non sono molto d'accordo! nel senso che secondo me nel momento in cui inizi una relazione con una persona impegnata non puoi farti illusioni! se te le fai alla fine della storia puoi piangere solo con te stessa.....


Simy questo è vero, io posso interpretare che si è sentila illusa, perchè lui gli diceva di non amare la moglie....
Lei ci ha creduto, ci ha sperato...per voi è una illusa!

Per me che ho vissuto la stessa situazione, fino alla fine Simy, speri di non esserti "illusa", che il finale possa essere una favola! Mettiamola così! Io chiamo speranza il volersi illudere.


----------



## Simy (23 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Simy questo è vero, io posso interpretare che si è sentila illusa, perchè lui gli diceva di non amare la moglie....
> Lei ci ha creduto, ci ha sperato...per voi è una illusa!
> 
> Per me che ho vissuto la stessa situazione, fino alla fine Simy, speri di non esserti "illusa", che il finale possa essere una favola! Mettiamola così! Io chiamo speranza il volersi illudere.


la tua storia è diversa! tu non sapevi che lui aveva una doppia vita....quindi giustamente ti sei illusa di tante cose!

è molto diverso fidati!


----------



## aristocat (23 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ma io non sono molto d'accordo! nel senso che secondo me nel momento in cui inizi una relazione con una persona impegnata non puoi farti illusioni! se te le fai alla fine della storia puoi piangere solo con te stessa.....


 Ma infatti, anch'io penso la stessa cosa Simy


----------



## aristocat (23 Ottobre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> La nostra amica sapeva di essere l'amante di un uomo sposato che, come succede quasi sempre, sarebbe rimasto accanto alla moglie. *Perchè non accettare il fatto di aver vissuto una storia, magari non d'amore, che le avrà senz'altro regalato emozioni e momenti positivi?
> *


 ... Sole for President!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Ottobre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma come si fa al giorno d'oggi a farsi fottere in questa maniera?
> 
> A meno che uno non abbia il dono dell'ubiquita', come fai a non accorgerti se sto tipo e' gia' impegnato seriamente con un altra?
> 
> ...



ma poverina, dai

come sei cattivo


----------



## Sterminator (24 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma poverina, dai
> 
> come sei cattivo


vabbe' forse ho esagerato...

famo 7800 e nun se ne parli piu'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (24 Ottobre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma infatti, anch'io penso la stessa cosa Simy


si lo so...ho quotato il messaggio sbagliato


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> si lo so...ho quotato il messaggio sbagliato


stordita 


(in questo caso non puoi nemmeno dire "eh ma io sono giovane, non è colpa mia... :carneval


----------



## Andy (24 Ottobre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Parli da persona ferita ed è giusto così.
> 
> Comunque, premesso che qualunque esperienza può essere utile se si impara a non piangersi troppo addosso, c'è differenza tra l'essere ingannati e l'affrontare consapevolmente una situazione chiara e lampante.* La nostra amica sapeva di essere l'amante di un uomo sposato che, come succede quasi sempre, sarebbe rimasto accanto alla moglie.* Perchè non accettare il fatto di aver vissuto una storia, magari non d'amore, che le avrà senz'altro regalato emozioni e momenti positivi?
> 
> Vivere significa questo: amare e soffrire. Sta a noi scegliere in che modo farlo.


Su questo hai dannatamente ragione. Se io *so *di essere un amante, in effetti sbaglio a costruirmi castelli in aria. Dall'altra parte c'è una famiglia ed è dannatamente difficile pensare di poterci mettere bocca. Per questo: se vuoi fare l'amante, fallo e accetta tutto. Solo così potrai vivere una storia e raccogliere i momenti positivi. Nulla più. Se vuoi di più, cerca altrove, ma fallo subito.

Se invece *non so* di essere un amante, potrei costruire davvero i castelli in aria. Caspita, le storie si vivono anche perchè prima o poi ci si sposa se lo si desidera! Soprattutto quando ti si chiede in continuazione chi è quella? Ti senti con le tue amiche? Voglio vedere il tuo profilo Facebook per vedere chi ti contatta... invece tu sei sposata, e io non lo so. Ma non c'è limite alla vergogna?


----------



## Simy (24 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> stordita
> 
> 
> (in questo caso non puoi nemmeno dire "eh ma io sono giovane, non è colpa mia... :carneval


sto ancora scontando i postumi del raduno


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Chiara quello che dici posso condividerlo, perchè è evidente che una persona con autostima di sè, avrebbe tagliato corto vedendo delle mancanze! Quindi posso comprendere il punto di vista!
> E concordo con il fatto che se una persona ha fatto una scelta(la moglie) e taglia corto è una persona coerente con se stesso e con gli altri.
> 
> Tuttavia ci sono persone che non tagliano, quindi sarà pure colpa di chi si vuole illudere sperando che qualcosa prima o poi cambi....*però, non puoi dirmi che quelle persone non giocano con i sentimenti altrui, se non chiudono!Sfruttano la fragilità dell'amante, che poi è una questione di autostima dell'amante stesso non è giusto dire è solo colpa vostra, quindi di che vi lamentate?*
> ...


Quotando Sole Aristocat e Simy che hanno spiegato perfettamente quel che volevo intendere anch'io, aggiungo:

prova un pò a valutare i ritmi frenetici della vita di oggi e chiediti se davvero pensi che possano esistere persone che trovano il tempo di pianificare il gioco e la sistematica distruzione dei sentimenti altrui, così...perchè hanno qualche ritaglio di tempo qua e là.
E' semplicemente assurdo.

Restiamo intese però che il tuo caso è particolare, ha dell'incredibile.....


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma come si fa al giorno d'oggi a farsi fottere in questa maniera?
> 
> A meno che uno non abbia il dono dell'ubiquita', come fai a non accorgerti se sto tipo e' gia' impegnato seriamente con un altra?
> 
> ...



Si mi ha "trovato lui, tramite contatto msn, poi mettici che ero a 100 km di distanza, infine come si fa a farsi fottere al giorno d'oggi? C'è riuscito, ma se leggi bene non è che non avessi capito...
Ci si vuole illudere, come dicono gli altri che la verità sia un'altra....il problema è stato pensare che fosse colpa mia! Su questo giocano, sulle persone che hanno poca stima di se.....
Mi fa paicere che ti faccio ridere comunque! Almeno qualcuno ride di questa situazione!Io riesco solo a piangere!
Cambierò nick per la tua felicità!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si mi ha "trovato lui, tramite contatto msn, poi mettici che ero a 100 km di distanza, infine come si fa a farsi fottere al giorno d'oggi? C'è riuscito, ma se leggi bene non è che non avessi capito...
> Ci si vuole illudere, come dicono gli altri che la verità sia un'altra....il problema è stato pensare che fosse colpa mia! Su questo giocano, sulle persone che hanno poca stima di se.....
> Mi fa paicere che ti faccio ridere comunque! Almeno qualcuno ride di questa situazione!Io riesco solo a piangere!
> Cambierò nick per la tua felicità!


dai non fare così


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quotando Sole Aristocat e Simy che hanno spiegato perfettamente quel che volevo intendere anch'io, aggiungo:
> 
> prova un pò a valutare i ritmi frenetici della vita di oggi e chiediti se davvero pensi che possano esistere persone che trovano il tempo di pianificare il gioco e la sistematica distruzione dei sentimenti altrui, così...perchè hanno qualche ritaglio di tempo qua e là.
> E' semplicemente assurdo.
> ...


Non ha dell'incredibile mi sono illusa, tanto quanto chi ha scritto questo post e per quello dico alla fine fa poca differenza! O lo sai o non lo vuoi vedere, che sei l'amante, il risultato non cambia......c'è sempre qualcuno che spera che le cose possano essere diverse. Chiamatelo spirito di non rassegnazione!


----------



## Sterminator (24 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si mi ha "trovato lui, tramite contatto msn, poi mettici che ero a 100 km di distanza, infine come si fa a farsi fottere al giorno d'oggi? C'è riuscito, ma se leggi bene non è che non avessi capito...
> Ci si vuole illudere, come dicono gli altri che la verità sia un'altra....il problema è stato pensare che fosse colpa mia! Su questo giocano, sulle persone che hanno poca stima di se.....
> Mi fa paicere che ti faccio ridere comunque! Almeno qualcuno ride di questa situazione!Io riesco solo a piangere!
> Cambierò nick per la tua felicità!


Ma andando a pescare in quei mari aperti non e' che tu poi possa pretendere il pesce di scoglio...

sei sola al mondo e nessun pirlazzo che hai a portata di mano ti ha avvertita che saresti stata presa all'amo essendo boccalona?

occhio per la prossima volta...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Elisa (24 Ottobre 2011)

ma quante storie tutte perfettamente uguali..ciao cara, io esco da una storia del genere, solo che pure io sono sposata e stavo x distruggere la mia famiglia per un lurido pezzo di merda che mi ha raccontato palle su palle x anni. Quella che non ama + la moglie e' la frase + classica...poi non si sa' come mai invece i fatti dimostrano sempre il contrario.
Purtroppo la colpa pero' e' anche di chi si lascia talmente prendere da credere ciecamente a tutto senza vedere la realta': quiandi la colpa e' anche nostra. 
Ora lasciati tutto alle spalle, fai un bel respiro e cerca di ricostruire la tua vita, sperando che questa "esperienza" ti aiuti ad una vita "migliore" e + "pulita"...un abbraccio


----------



## maud (24 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Esco da una relazione lunga, molto lunga, con un amante.
> Classica situazione: io mi innamoro sul serio, lui sposato gioca coi miei sentimenti e non lascia la moglie ma dice di non amarla, un bel giorno mi lascia e........e...........attenzione: non mi rivolge mai + la parola.
> Manco avessi spifferato qualcosa alla moglie in questi anni.
> 
> ...


Sono un uomo sposato e per un bel pò di tempo ho avuto l'amante.
Da quando ho deciso di troncare non l'ho mai più cercata.E non credo di averla mai illusa, perchè non ho mai detto ti amo, non ho mai detto che ci sarebbe stato futuro.Sò di aver sbagliato con lei, soprattutto quando ho capito che mi amava, ci ho messo molto tempo a lasciarla, nonostante sapessi dall'inizio che per me era solo un affetto. Anzi per molto tempo l'ho vissuta come una trappola da cui non riuscivo a tirarmi fuori.Ma ti posso assicurare che non c'è mai stato un piano prestabilito, una volontà di farla soffrire o di usarla.Lei conosceva la mia situazione e in fondo, l'ha accettata, anche lei ha voluto andare avanti.
Sapevo benissimo di amare mia moglie, ed è lei la persona a cui ho distrutto la vita e non me lo perdonerò mai.


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2011)

maud ha detto:


> Sono un uomo sposato e per un bel pò di tempo ho avuto l'amante.
> Da quando ho deciso di troncare non l'ho mai più cercata.E non credo di averla mai illusa, perchè non ho mai detto ti amo, non ho mai detto che ci sarebbe stato futuro.Sò di aver sbagliato con lei, soprattutto quando ho capito che mi amava, ci ho messo molto tempo a lasciarla, nonostante sapessi dall'inizio che per me era solo un affetto. Anzi per molto tempo l'ho vissuta come una trappola da cui non riuscivo a tirarmi fuori.Ma ti posso assicurare che non c'è mai stato un piano prestabilito, una volontà di farla soffrire o di usarla.Lei conosceva la mia situazione e in fondo, l'ha accettata, anche lei ha voluto andare avanti.
> *Sapevo benissimo di amare mia moglie, ed è lei la persona a cui ho distrutto la vita e non me lo perdonerò mai.*



Ti andrebbe di raccontarti? Apri un 3d tutto tuo


----------



## Carola (24 Ottobre 2011)

scusa ma se amavi tua moglie perchè l'hai tradita e per tanto tempo poi
posso capire se c'è crisi profonda, si è lontani, non si hanno + rapporti, si discute
ma così tanto per..e soptutto non l'hai più cercata ma ne avrai parlato mi auguro con la tua amante..bah





maud ha detto:


> Sono un uomo sposato e per un bel pò di tempo ho avuto l'amante.
> Da quando ho deciso di troncare non l'ho mai più cercata.E non credo di averla mai illusa, perchè non ho mai detto ti amo, non ho mai detto che ci sarebbe stato futuro.Sò di aver sbagliato con lei, soprattutto quando ho capito che mi amava, ci ho messo molto tempo a lasciarla, nonostante sapessi dall'inizio che per me era solo un affetto. Anzi per molto tempo l'ho vissuta come una trappola da cui non riuscivo a tirarmi fuori.Ma ti posso assicurare che non c'è mai stato un piano prestabilito, una volontà di farla soffrire o di usarla.Lei conosceva la mia situazione e in fondo, l'ha accettata, anche lei ha voluto andare avanti.
> Sapevo benissimo di amare mia moglie, ed è lei la persona a cui ho distrutto la vita e non me lo perdonerò mai.


----------



## lothar57 (24 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Esco da una relazione lunga, molto lunga, con un amante.
> Classica situazione: io mi innamoro sul serio, lui sposato gioca coi miei sentimenti e non lascia la moglie ma dice di non amarla, un bel giorno mi lascia e........e...........attenzione: non mi rivolge mai + la parola.
> Manco avessi spifferato qualcosa alla moglie in questi anni.
> 
> ...


Quante volte l'ho sentita questa storia....pero'scusa sei stata invornita a credergli,alla mia io detto da subito,chi sono e cosa cerco,e problemi non ne avremo mai,e non cerco,il tuo ex si..............


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Parli da persona ferita ed è giusto così.
> 
> Comunque, premesso che qualunque esperienza può essere utile se si impara a non piangersi troppo addosso, c'è differenza tra l'essere ingannati e l'affrontare consapevolmente una situazione chiara e lampante. La nostra amica sapeva di essere l'amante di un uomo sposato che, come succede quasi sempre, sarebbe rimasto accanto alla moglie.* Perchè non accettare il fatto di aver vissuto una storia, magari non d'amore, che le avrà senz'altro regalato emozioni e momenti positivi?*Vivere significa questo: amare e soffrire. Sta a noi scegliere in che modo farlo.


Quotone


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quotone



Quindi sei favorevole a questi comportamenti? :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quindi sei favorevole a questi comportamenti? :mrgreen:


Non è questione di essere favorevole. Ma se ha deciso di viverla, giusto o sbagliato che sia, che almeno la viva bene.


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non è questione di essere favorevole. Ma se ha deciso di viverla, giusto o sbagliato che sia, che almeno la viva bene.



VABBUO'!


----------



## orchidea (24 Ottobre 2011)

Salve...
da tanto che non scrivevo più.. capita a fagiolo questo post....
dunque ..
che dire noi siamo disilluse? o loro ci hanno usato?
credo un poco entrambe... io dico se ami tua moglie rimanici e non cercare donne che "amano troppo" a cui succhi energie perchè sai benissimo che pensano solo a te, e farebbero qualsiasi cosa per te!!!! se ami tua moglie ma vuoi un giocattolo cercatene una come te... che ama suo marito come tu ami tua moglie...
non ci hanno illuso? ma dal momento che noi diciamo MI SONO INNAMORATA DI TE! TU deficiente se una coscienza ce l'hai e non sei innamorato.. TE NE DEVI RITORNA' A CUCCIA!!!! no che quando hai gli ormoni a palla ci ricerchi, perchè noi spesso siamo più inamorati di voi fallocefali che di noi stesse e ci cadiamo di NUOVO!!
dunque trovo fortemente egoistico da parte del fallocefalo continuare una storia se lui non ha intenzioni... 
quindi il male lo fa a tutti sia moglie che amante, solo che l'amante deve leccarsi le ferite e ricominciare tutto d'accapo, loro devono ricostruire, ma a chi viene tolta vita energia etc etc è l'amante... leggete Se il vostro lui è sposato, istruzioni per l'uso.. è illuminante


----------



## orchidea (24 Ottobre 2011)

maud ha detto:


> Sono un uomo sposato e per un bel pò di tempo ho avuto l'amante.
> Da quando ho deciso di troncare non l'ho mai più cercata.E non credo di averla mai illusa, perchè non ho mai detto ti amo, non ho mai detto che ci sarebbe stato futuro.Sò di aver sbagliato con lei, soprattutto quando ho capito che mi amava, ci ho messo molto tempo a lasciarla, nonostante sapessi dall'inizio che per me era solo un affetto. Anzi per molto tempo l'ho vissuta come una trappola da cui non riuscivo a tirarmi fuori.Ma ti posso assicurare *che non c'è mai stato un piano prestabilito, una volontà di farla soffrire o di usarla.Lei conosceva la mia situazione e in fondo, l'ha accettata, anche lei ha voluto andare avanti*.Sapevo benissimo di amare mia moglie, ed è lei la persona a cui ho distrutto la vita e non me lo perdonerò mai.



perdonami ma dal momento che tu sei sposato e lei magari no... dire che lei conosceva la tua situazione è solo un lavarsi la coscienza.... sorry ehhhh


----------



## Simy (24 Ottobre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Salve...
> da tanto che non scrivevo più.. capita a fagiolo questo post....
> dunque ..
> che dire noi siamo disilluse? o loro ci hanno usato?
> ...


perdonami ma continuo a dissentire!
ora che il "lui" di turno sbagli perchè tradisce la moglie sono d'accordo! ma quando una donna (o un uomo) parte dalla posizine di amante DEVE essere consapevole che il suo ruolo è quello dell'amante!
se si innamora deve avere la forza o di troncare la situazione (e non ricascarci se lui richiama perchè ha l'ormone impazzito) oppure continuare a cascarci e vivere la relazione nell'ombra accontentandosi di vivere il proprio ruolo di amante.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> perdonami ma continuo a dissentire!
> ora che il "lui" di turno sbagli perchè tradisce la moglie sono d'accordo! ma quando una donna (o un uomo) parte dalla posizine di amante DEVE essere consapevole che il suo ruolo è quello dell'amante!
> se si innamora deve avere la forza o di troncare la situazione (e non ricascarci se lui richiama perchè ha l'ormone impazzito) oppure continuare a cascarci e vivere la relazione nell'ombra accontentandosi di vivere il proprio ruolo di amante.


Quoto:up:


----------



## orchidea (24 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> perdonami ma continuo a dissentire!
> ora che il "lui" di turno sbagli perchè tradisce la moglie sono d'accordo! ma quando una donna (o un uomo) parte dalla posizine di amante DEVE essere consapevole che il suo ruolo è quello dell'amante!
> se si innamora deve avere la forza o di troncare la situazione (e non ricascarci se lui richiama perchè ha l'ormone impazzito) oppure continuare a cascarci e vivere la relazione nell'ombra accontentandosi di vivere il proprio ruolo di amante.


si certo.. e nel momento che lui ti fa promesse o allusioni? se adirittura ci fai vacanze insieme? e se sta con te anche nei weekend? al telefono o skype o altro? e se ti dice che si sta separando? che dice che prova tanto per te? e chissà... etc etc.. e se tu lo supplichi di lascairti in pace se non ha intenzioni serie e lui continua vedendo e sapendo che soffri?
allora questo come lo mettiamo?


----------



## orchidea (24 Ottobre 2011)

Ma una domanda farfalla e Simy, voi siete state amanti? se si sposate o eravate single  o semplicmente fidanzate? e magari andavate a casa e dormivate da sole ed il vostro amante aveva una famiglia?


----------



## orchidea (24 Ottobre 2011)

scusate un altra postilla.. purtroppo chi si inanmora parla con il cuore... chi usa o si diverte parla con la ragione.. credo che siano due cose distinte
nulla togliere ed è certo, che la colpa è nostra che ci innamoriamo, ma non è che funziona come il rubinetto del lavandino, succede, e se si dice all'altro, ti prego sappi che sono innamorata sto soffrendo ti prego non contattarmi più non chiedermi amicizia ma lui continua, bhe allora scusate MA LUI DEVE CAPIRE che é uno STROXX primo con la moglie secondo con noi.. come la farina per i dolci a doppio zero!


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2011)

Pasqua, Natale, Ferragosto e tutte le altre feste comandate E' il campanello d'allarme per chi spera in un futuro


----------



## Simy (24 Ottobre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> si certo.. e nel momento che lui ti fa promesse o allusioni? se adirittura ci fai vacanze insieme? e se sta con te anche nei weekend? al telefono o skype o altro? e se ti dice che si sta separando? che dice che prova tanto per te? e chissà... etc etc.. e se tu lo supplichi di lascairti in pace se non ha intenzioni serie e lui continua vedendo e sapendo che soffri?
> allora questo come lo mettiamo?


ascolta io sono del parere che il 90% delle relazioni extraconiugali rimane tale.....poi ci sono anche gli "stronzi all'ennesima potenza" che fanno di tutto per farti credere che gli asini volano...e a volte ci riescono....però nel momento in cui TU vedi che quelle che ti racconta sono solo fesserie, che la moglie col cavolo che la lascia..... DEVI troncare! anche se lavora alla scrivania accanto alla tua! se ti chiede di uscire gli dici di no! se ti chiama non gli rispondi e gli unici rapporti che devi avere con lui sono quelli LAVORATIVI!


----------



## orchidea (24 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ascolta io sono del parere che il 90% delle relazioni extraconiugali rimane tale.....poi ci sono anche gli "stronzi all'ennesima potenza" che fanno di tutto per farti credere che gli asini volano...e a volte ci riescono....però nel momento in cui TU vedi che quelle che ti racconta sono solo fesserie, che la moglie col cavolo che la lascia..... DEVI troncare! anche se lavora alla scrivania accanto alla tua! se ti chiede di uscire gli dici di no! se ti chiama non gli rispondi e gli unici rapporti che devi avere con lui sono quelli LAVORATIVI!


Ma questo senza ombra di dubbio, ma sai quanto fa male? cioè si passa dal corteggiamento la fase leggera e spumeggiante, all'innamoramento, alla fase della razionalizzazione... e guarda fa male tanto male!
E quindi dico, che se le manti si illudono da sole, magari anche a casua di bassa autostima, i fallocefali sono molto BRAVI a non disilluderle!


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Ma una domanda farfalla e Simy, voi siete state amanti? se si sposate o eravate single  o semplicmente fidanzate? e magari andavate a casa e dormivate da sole ed il vostro amante aveva una famiglia?


Si sono stata amante sposata di un uomo sposato. 
Parto dal presupposto che se un uomo è sposato e si innamora di me, molla la famiglia e mi chiede di stare con lui. Se non lo fa nel breve devo avere la capacità di capire che mai lo farà. A quel punto scelgo di fare l'amante o mollo il colpo. Ho sempre creduto ai fatti più che alle parole e fino ad ora non mi sono sbagliata.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pasqua, Natale, Ferragosto e tutte le altre feste comandate E' il campanello d'allarme per chi spera in un futuro


A me basta anche il weekend per capirlo


----------



## orchidea (24 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si sono stata amante sposata di un uomo sposato.
> Parto dal presupposto che se un uomo è sposato e si innamora di me, molla la famiglia e mi chiede di stare con lui. Se non lo fa nel breve devo avere la capacità di capire che mai lo farà. A quel punto scelgo di fare l'amante o mollo il colpo. Ho sempre creduto ai fatti più che alle parole e fino ad ora non mi sono sbagliata.


ecco quindi situazione paritaria, pensa invece ad una povera single, pure ignara di essere l'amante, e quel fallocefalo le regala pure l'anello di fidanzamento davanti ai genitori di LEI amante ignara di esserlo! te ne rendi conto di che shock?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> ecco quindi situazione paritaria, pensa invece ad una povera single, pure ignara di essere l'amante, e quel fallocefalo le regala pure l'anello di fidanzamento davanti ai genitori di LEI amante ignara di esserlo! te ne rendi conto di che shock?


Va bè stiamo parlando di situazioni estreme. 
Parlavamo di amnati di uomini sposate che si illudono che lascino la moglie per loro.
E comunque il fallocefalo che da l'anello è lo stesso che non passa una festa comandata in loro compagnia? Perchè io continuo a non capire come si faccia a non capire che un uomo è impegnato


----------



## orchidea (24 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Va bè stiamo parlando di situazioni estreme.
> Parlavamo di amnati di uomini sposate che si illudono che lascino la moglie per loro.
> E comunque il fallocefalo che da l'anello è lo stesso che non passa una festa comandata in loro compagnia? Perchè io continuo a non capire come si faccia a non capire che un uomo è impegnato


Bhe perchè sono bravi..... molto bravi, perchè festeggaino comunque con te, la loro è una pausa di riflessione per la moglie, e a te dicono che invece sono separati... questo è un esempio


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si sono stata amante sposata di un uomo sposato.
> Parto dal presupposto che se un uomo è sposato e si innamora di me, molla la famiglia e mi chiede di stare con lui. Se non lo fa nel breve devo avere la capacità di capire che mai lo farà. A quel punto scelgo di fare l'amante o mollo il colpo. Ho sempre creduto ai fatti più che alle parole e fino ad ora non mi sono sbagliata.



... ma i mariti in queste circostanze che importanza hanno, a che servono  il loro (i mariti) futuro e' legato alla scelta/decisione che prendera' l'amante


----------



## Simy (24 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Va bè stiamo parlando di situazioni estreme*.
> Parlavamo di amnati di uomini sposate che si illudono che lascino la moglie per loro.
> E comunque il fallocefalo che da l'anello è lo stesso che non passa una festa comandata in loro compagnia? Perchè io continuo a non capire come si faccia a non capire che un uomo è impegnato



quoto!
ci sono delle situzioni che vanno al di là....

cmq per rispondere alla tua domanda non sono mai stata amante....


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Bhe perchè sono bravi..... molto bravi, perchè festeggaino comunque con te, la loro è una pausa di riflessione per la moglie, e a te dicono che invece sono separati... questo è un esempio


Senti non credo ci siano tutti questi uomini che dicono di non essere sposati e che passano le feste comandate insieme a te e tutti i weekend ( e la moglie dove la chiudono in un cassetto?). Scusa ma mi sembra veramente difficile. Se stanno facendo una pausa non ti danno alcun anello di fidanzamento, se lo fanno sei tu scema (in senso generale) ad accettarlo e crederci


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ma i mariti in queste circostanze che importanza hanno, a che servono  il loro (i mariti) futuro e' legato alla scelta/decisione che prendera' l'amante


non ho capito. Scusa sono un po' stordita oggi


----------



## orchidea (24 Ottobre 2011)

va bhe ma tu parli da un altro punto di vista.. amante sposata di un uomo sposato.. scusa ma le realtà e l'intuizione è diversa...


----------



## Tubarao (24 Ottobre 2011)

Ve lo ricordate Big Jim ?. Quel pupazzetto che aveva quel bottoncino sulla schiena che se lo spingevi Big Jim faceva con il braccio una mossa di Karatè ? Ecco, purtroppo molte persone vanno in giro con quel bottone in bella vista, e quando incontrano un'altra persona che quel bottone non hanno remore a spingerlo, possono anche convincerci che la terra è piatta.....


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> non ho capito. Scusa sono un po' stordita oggi



Rispondevo a questo tuo commento



farfalla ha detto:


> Si sono stata amante sposata di un uomo sposato.
> Parto dal presupposto che se un uomo è sposato e si innamora di me, molla la famiglia e mi chiede di stare con lui. Se non lo fa nel breve devo avere la capacità di capire che mai lo farà. A quel punto scelgo di fare l'amante o mollo il colpo. Ho sempre creduto ai fatti più che alle parole e fino ad ora non mi sono sbagliata.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> va bhe ma tu parli da un altro punto di vista.. amante sposata di un uomo sposato.. scusa ma le realtà e l'intuizione è diversa...


Secondo me non c'entra anzi ti dirò forse è anche peggio. Se fossi single pretenderei molto di più di quello che ho chiesto al mio amante e se non lo ottenessi prenderei le mie decisioni.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ve lo ricordate Big Jim ?. Quel pupazzetto che aveva quel bottoncino sulla schiena che se lo spingevi Big Jim faceva con il braccio una mossa di Karatè ? Ecco, purtroppo molte persone vanno in giro con quel bottone in bella vista, e quando incontrano un'altra persona che quel bottone non hanno remore a spingerlo, possono anche convincerci che la terra è piatta.....


Esatto ma nonostante sia stronzo quello che preme il bottone, tu ti devi incazzare solo con te stessa perchè continui a dargli la possibilità di premerlo.


----------



## Simy (24 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Esatto ma nonostante sia stronzo quello che preme il bottone, *tu ti devi incazzare solo con te stessa perchè continui a dargli la possibilità di premerlo*.


straquoto!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Rispondevo a questo tuo commento


Avevo capito che ti riferivi a quello non capivo il nesso. Provo a risponderti anche se non ho capito cosa vuoi sapere. Se io mi fossi innamorata del mio amante al punto di capire che volevo un futuro con lui avrei lasciato mio marito indipendentemente dalla scelta del mio amante perchè avrei compreso che sicuramente un futuro con mio marito non era quello che volevo per me.


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Avevo capito che ti riferivi a quello non capivo il nesso. Provo a risponderti anche se non ho capito cosa vuoi sapere. Se io mi fossi innamorata del mio amante al punto di capire che volevo un futuro con lui avrei lasciato mio marito indipendentemente dalla scelta del mio amante perchè avrei compreso che sicuramente un futuro con mio marito non era quello che volevo per me.


... e se il tuo amante invece avrebbe lasciato la moglie?


----------



## Tubarao (24 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Esatto ma nonostante sia stronzo quello che preme il bottone, tu ti devi incazzare solo con te stessa perchè continui a dargli la possibilità di premerlo.


Ovvio. Ma non è sempre così facile purtroppo.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e se il tuo amante invece avrebbe lasciato la moglie?


Mai nella vita avrei lasciato mio marito per lui


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ovvio. Ma non è sempre così facile purtroppo.



Hai ragione, non e' facile essere onesti con se stessi e con gli altri :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mai nella vita avrei lasciato mio marito per lui



Ti capisco sempre di meno ... ma va bene lo stesso


----------



## Sterminator (24 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ti capisco sempre di meno ... ma va bene lo stesso


Invece e' piu' semplice di cio' che immagini...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Ottobre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Salve...
> da tanto che non scrivevo più.. capita a fagiolo questo post....
> dunque ..
> che dire noi siamo disilluse? o loro ci hanno usato?
> ...


Penso che a volte siano come dire...sfighe della vita...


----------



## Simy (24 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ti capisco sempre di meno ... ma va bene lo stesso


cosa non hai capito?????


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> cosa non hai capito?????


Cose tra me e Farfalli'


----------



## contepinceton (24 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pasqua, Natale, Ferragosto e tutte le altre feste comandate E' il campanello d'allarme per chi spera in un futuro



Cioè tutti giorni in cui io lavoro e non sono MAI in famiglia...ergo me devo preoccupà?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Eheheheheheeh...quante cose ha capito mia moglie...quando ha iniziato a lavorare in turno alla casa di riposo...eheheheeh...
Se ti capita il turno di Natale: lavori:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cose tra me e Farfalli'


Ha confessato finalmente...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ti capisco sempre di meno ... ma va bene lo stesso


Lo so, io invece ti conosco ormai tanto da sapere che questa sarebbe stata la tua risposta


----------



## contepinceton (24 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ascolta io sono del parere che il 90% delle relazioni extraconiugali rimane tale.....poi ci sono anche gli "stronzi all'ennesima potenza" che fanno di tutto per farti credere che gli asini volano...e a volte ci riescono....però nel momento in cui TU vedi che quelle che ti racconta sono solo fesserie, che la moglie col cavolo che la lascia..... DEVI troncare! anche se lavora alla scrivania accanto alla tua! se ti chiede di uscire gli dici di no! se ti chiama non gli rispondi e gli unici rapporti che devi avere con lui sono quelli LAVORATIVI!


Si ma da quel che ho capito io, qua è un casin...
Alla moglie racconti una balla per raccattare il tempo per stare con l'amante...
Poi all'amante racconti balle...per scappare da lei...
Ma guarda che sempre sentito dire di uomini che mandano in vacanza mogli e figli in un posto per poter andare con l'amante in un altro...
Quante volte si sente dire...eh sai, lui è uno che ci sa fare a imbambolare le donne...e noi siamo ingenue e buone e ci caschiamo...

Simy, quante volte da giovane io vedevo le ragazze perdere la testa per i fanfaroni fannulloni...e disprezzare quei ragazzi un po' timidi, silenziosi...ma che avevano voglia di lavorare...ciò però loro non erano dei viveur eh?
Ciò loro ti facevano sognare per una sera...mentre gli altri...al dopo lavoro lavoravano alla loro casa...


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo so, io invece ti conosco ormai tanto da sapere che questa sarebbe stata la tua risposta



Ti devi accontentare :mrgreen: stai troppo lontano  :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (24 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma da quel che ho capito io, qua è un casin...
> Alla moglie racconti una balla per raccattare il tempo per stare con l'amante...
> Poi all'amante racconti balle...per scappare da lei...
> Ma guarda che sempre sentito dire di uomini che mandano in vacanza mogli e figli in un posto per poter andare con l'amante in un altro...
> ...


siamo sempre li! se io decido di fare l'amante devo sapere di essere amante!


----------



## Tubarao (24 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Hai ragione, non e' facile essere onesti con se stessi e con gli altri :mrgreen:


Non è discorso di essere onesti, E' discorso di bisogni, che spesso cerchiamo di soddisfare in modi sbagliati.


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non è discorso di essere onesti, E' discorso di bisogni, che spesso cerchiamo di soddisfare in modi sbagliati.



:yes:​


----------



## lothar57 (24 Ottobre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> scusate un altra postilla.. purtroppo chi si inanmora parla con il cuore... chi usa o si diverte parla con la ragione.. credo che siano due cose distinte
> nulla togliere ed è certo, che la colpa è nostra che ci innamoriamo, ma non è che funziona come il rubinetto del lavandino, succede, e se si dice all'altro, ti prego sappi che sono innamorata sto soffrendo ti prego non contattarmi più non chiedermi amicizia ma lui continua, bhe allora scusate MA LUI DEVE CAPIRE che é uno STROXX primo con la moglie secondo con noi.. come la farina per i dolci a doppio zero!


Ciao Orchidea,ma perche'ci sono uomini deficienti.che accettano quello che non potranno mai mantenere,pur di avere l'amante.
A giugno ho fatto un gran fatica a lasciare perdere due storie che sarebbero nate di certo,o una o l'altra ovvio,sai perche'una mi  aveva detto''se ci mettiamo assieme una volta alla settimana usciamo'' e l'altra ancora di piu'''due weekeend assieme al mese''....ci ho pensato due minuti,e ho lasciato perdere.
Avrei potuto farlo forse per un poì e poi???Un'uomo che ben sapendo che mai potra'tenere fede a quello che ha detto,e che racconta la panzana della moglie malata..etc..secondo me non e'uomo.

Va da se che se ti metti con un single il problema non si pone.....insomma amica lo sapevi gia'da prima in che tunnel ti stavi ficcando no?


----------



## Simy (24 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Orchidea,ma perche'ci sono uomini deficienti.che accettano quello che non potranno mai mantenere,pur di avere l'amante.
> A giugno ho fatto un gran fatica a lasciare perdere due storie che sarebbero nate di certo,o una o l'altra ovvio,sai perche'una mi  aveva detto''se ci mettiamo assieme una volta alla settimana usciamo'' e l'altra ancora di piu'''due weekeend assieme al mese''....ci ho pensato due minuti,e ho lasciato perdere.
> Avrei potuto farlo forse per un poì e poi???Un'uomo che ben sapendo che mai potra'tenere fede a quello che ha detto,e che racconta la panzana della moglie malata..etc..secondo me non e'uomo.
> 
> Va da se che se ti metti con un single il problema non si pone.....*insomma amica lo sapevi gia'da prima in che tunnel ti stavi ficcando no?*


PAROLE SANTE!


----------



## maud (24 Ottobre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> si certo.. e nel momento che lui ti fa promesse o allusioni? se adirittura ci fai vacanze insieme? e se sta con te anche nei weekend? al telefono o skype o altro? e se ti dice che si sta separando? che dice che prova tanto per te? e chissà... etc etc.. e se tu lo supplichi di lascairti in pace se non ha intenzioni serie e lui continua vedendo e sapendo che soffri?
> allora questo come lo mettiamo?


Vedi io questo non l'ho mai fatto. Mai fatto promesse, nè regali, nè frasette sdolcinate,nè vacanze, nè weekend, nè serate, nè nottate....si parlava, questo si.Io mi sentivo molto solo e in crisi in quel periodo.
ci simo visti per un lungo arco di tempo ma saltuariamente, a letto poche volte e neanche un granchè...e ancora oggi mi chiedo come facesse lei a non capire che non ero coinvolto sentimentalmente...per questo mi dicevo che probabilmente anche per lei fosse lo stesso, un semplice affetto, feeling chiamalo come vuoi.Per spiegarti: era una gran bella amicizia ma non aveva nulla della storia d'amore.Ho capito solo più tardi che lei era innamorata, o almeno credeva di esserlo.E forse per questo accettava tutto, bastava che ci fossi, in qualsiasi modo fosse.E se tentavo di dire che non volevo continuare erano pianti e ricatti. E di questo mi assumo tutte le responsabilità per la mia debolezza e poca decisione.Nei confronti di mia moglie sento di aver sbagliato al 100%.
Ma nei confronti dell'altra credo che le colpe siano di entrambi.E' un'adulta consenziente che sapeva di stare con un uomo sposato.
Che le non ha mai raccontato balle.


----------



## Simy (24 Ottobre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> peggio? in che senso?
> 
> Vedi allora? se fossi single pretenderei di più, se non ottengo prenderei le mie decisioni = non tutti siamo uguali, tu prenderesti delle decisioni che forse altre donne non riescono perhcè amano troppo
> credo che alla fine ci siamo...


non si tratta di amare troppo e di amare poco! si tratta di essere consapevoli delle scelte che si fanno......


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non si tratta di amare troppo e di amare poco! si tratta di essere consapevoli delle scelte che si fanno......


Mi hai tolto le parole di bocca.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> peggio? in che senso?
> 
> Vedi allora? se fossi single pretenderei di più, se non ottengo prenderei le mie decisioni = non tutti siamo uguali, tu prenderesti delle decisioni che forse altre donne non riescono perhcè amano troppo
> *credo che alla fine ci siamo...*


Io credo proprio di no


----------



## orchidea (24 Ottobre 2011)

@MAUD, allora questa tipa di cosa si è innamorata? cioè niente messaggi allusivi, niente weekend insieme, poca attrazione fisica a quannto leggo.... ma tu con lei sei sempre stato sincero? 

Sono sempre dell'opinione che ci si deve accompagnare con i propri simili,  cioè i mariti le mogli che hanno bisogno di evadere dalla routine familiare, o che per ipocresia e mancanza di palle non lasciano la comodità della famiglia, o ancora persone che dicono, io ho una mia vita non la cambio ma che male c'è avere altre relazioni, in cui comunque metto cuore, mi innamoro pure ma ho la mia famiglia e la persona con cui costruire una vita e condividere una vita, devono secondo me scegliere persone simili!
Ma la società è fatta di tante razze..... e non parlo di razze etniche, ma proprio distinti per filosofia di vita, allora se uno è sincero nei confronti dell'altro dovrebbe andarsene.
Non capisco una cosa, perchè viene giustificato il marito fallocefalo che dice all'amante che "eh cara ma tu sapevi al mia situaizone" e non viene giustificata quella povera demente che dice "ok ma ora mi sono innamorata ti prego lasciami in pace ( e visto che lui non lo fa la colpevole è lei???) 
me lo spiegate?
allora se io posso anzi devo dire di no, pur essendo innamorata, e gli puntate il dito addosso, perchè l'altro viene giustificato?
allroa io potrei benissimo sputtanare LUI con sua moglie (anche se non la lascierà mai) ma visto che io sapevo la sua situaiozne e ne traggo le conseguenze anche lui in questo caso sapeva e ne trarra le conseguenze..
giusto????
non so se mi sono spiegata


----------



## orchidea (24 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non si tratta di amare troppo e di amare poco! si tratta di essere consapevoli delle scelte che si fanno......


un piccolo esercizio.....
una donna innamorata crede nelle parole dell'amante che conosce da una vita, e che mai gli ha mentito..... donna single....
si tratta di scelte? ma davvero l'amore è razionale???? scusate eh....

ma non avete mai letto di storie che lui mette incinta sua moglie e l'amante nello stesso periodo, e che l'mante è ignara che lui è sposato????? mai sentito di perosne che lavorano fuori e hanno ben due vite parallele??
non sto paralando di film!
Oppure persone che ti fanno vedere gli atti di separazione, e vieni a scoprire solo dopo che è una separazione ai fini fiscali?
Oppure che l'amante adirittura fa parte della tua cerchia di amicizia e ti abbindola così bene?
O addirittura cerchia di parenti? 
che dice che farà di tutto per te?
E vedi che è vero che dormono in camere separate (magari per altri motivi) che cmq festeggia con te alcune feste, etc etc?
mah.. bho....
diciamo che credo ci siano tante versioni di amanti e cornificatori, ci sono quelli per hobby, quelli a cui sta bene e quelli che no, e quelli che sognano .....
penso sempre e comunque che non si può dare lacolpa o la responsabilità solo da una parte.
Se mi si dice, senti cara vogliamo fare sesso?
vogliamo divertirci ma io non ti prometto nulla, o meglio no, visto che questo induce comunque a far sperare l'altro, io non voglio nulla da te, ci divertiamo solo, allora io sono cosciente ed accetto o meno questo gioco!
d'altronde per giocare a poker bisogna conoscere le regole no?
ecco allora se deve essere razionale .. regoliamoci
se invece vuoi corteggiarmi, mi incanti, fai allusioni, ed io ci casco.... mi innamoro, io sarò scema, ma tu uno stronzo... credo che sia logico no?


----------



## Simy (24 Ottobre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> un piccolo esercizio.....
> una donna innamorata crede nelle parole dell'amante che conosce da una vita, e che mai gli ha mentito..... donna single....
> si tratta di scelte? ma davvero l'amore è razionale???? scusate eh....
> 
> ...


aspetta frena! io non sto dicendo che lo sposato di turno non ha colpe! 
dico solo che a volte ci si fa attirare dagli specchietti per allodole! e ci si casca con tutte le scarpe...ci sta pure che ci si caschi..ma nel momento in cui ti accorgi di esserci cascato sta a te uscirne...se non lo fai diventa un problema tuo!


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> @MAUD, allora questa tipa di cosa si è innamorata? cioè niente messaggi allusivi, niente weekend insieme, poca attrazione fisica a quannto leggo.... ma tu con lei sei sempre stato sincero?
> 
> Sono sempre dell'opinione che ci si deve accompagnare con i propri simili,  cioè i mariti le mogli che hanno bisogno di evadere dalla routine familiare, o che per ipocresia e mancanza di palle non lasciano la comodità della famiglia, o ancora persone che dicono, io ho una mia vita non la cambio ma che male c'è avere altre relazioni, in cui comunque metto cuore, mi innamoro pure ma ho la mia famiglia e la persona con cui costruire una vita e condividere una vita, devono secondo me scegliere persone simili!
> Ma la società è fatta di tante razze..... e non parlo di razze etniche, ma proprio distinti per filosofia di vita, allora se uno è sincero nei confronti dell'altro dovrebbe andarsene.
> ...


Ti spieghi benissimo. Stabilito che lui che ti perseguita è uno stronzo, ma chi lo giustifica? Io dico solo che se un uomo è impegnato è impegnato quindi o gli giri al largo oppure decidi di essere amante. A parole può dire tutto a fatti deve dimostrarlo. Se continua a cercarti tu puoi ignorarlo, se non lo ignori comunque fai il suo gioco. Almeno che non parliamo di stalking in quel caso esistono le denunce.


----------



## lothar57 (24 Ottobre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> un piccolo esercizio.....
> una donna innamorata crede nelle parole dell'amante che conosce da una vita, e che mai gli ha mentito..... donna single....
> si tratta di scelte? ma davvero l'amore è razionale???? scusate eh....
> 
> ...



mamma mia che telenovela........saremo sicuramente una ''coppia''anomala allora noi,1 ora  fa' mi ha chiamato per dirmi che va via 1 settimana,buon viaggio....,ora a fb mi ha visto e io ho visto lei ovviamente ma non ci siamo..fumati..e sai cosa ho fatto dopo?invito all'aperitivo ad un'altra domani sera..altro che promesse e amori...ahahahahhaha che ridere...


----------



## MK (24 Ottobre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Se mi si dice, senti cara vogliamo fare sesso?
> vogliamo divertirci ma io non ti prometto nulla, o meglio no, visto che questo induce comunque a far sperare l'altro, io non voglio nulla da te, ci divertiamo solo, allora io sono cosciente ed accetto o meno questo gioco!
> d'altronde per giocare a poker bisogna conoscere le regole no?
> ecco allora se deve essere razionale .. regoliamoci
> *se invece vuoi corteggiarmi, mi incanti, fai allusioni, ed io ci casco.*... mi innamoro, io sarò scema, ma tu uno stronzo... credo che sia logico no?


Orchidea si sente la tua rabbia, ma è frizzante e mi piace 
Comunque, sì è vero, hai ragione. La distinzione sesso/amore non la fa nessuno, quindi tutti corteggiano allo stesso modo (magari con intenti diversi). Dobbiamo alzare noi le antenne. Quando ti innamori è un casino però, ti capisco.


----------



## orchidea (24 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti spieghi benissimo. Stabilito che lui che ti perseguita è uno stronzo, ma chi lo giustifica? Io dico solo che se un uomo è impegnato è impegnato quindi o gli giri al largo oppure decidi di essere amante. A parole può dire tutto a fatti deve dimostrarlo. Se continua a cercarti tu puoi ignorarlo, se non lo ignori comunque fai il suo gioco. Almeno che non parliamo di stalking in quel caso esistono le denunce.


ma sai che quando uno è innamorato legge le cose in modo diverso?
prendiamo le poesie lette studiate e memorizzate al liceo, ora rilegendole hanno lo stesos spessore?
ecco che una donna innamorata legge certe frasi ed atteggiamenti in un determinato modo, e dice, no lui non mi farebbe mai del male!
Prendi una donna(moglie) cornificata ! e non se ne accorge, secondo te perchè? ci sono diverse opzioni, lei non vuole vedere (scema)
lei fa lo stesso cornifica (brava) lei pensa che mai suo marito la tradirebbe (illusa)
correggetemi se sbaglio...
non è facile per niente.... dire no ad un amore impossibile, e a volte credo che se l'altro ha coscienza dovrebbe  lasciar perdere l'amante specie se sta soffrendo, che poi l'amante ha colpa non mettere uno stop definitivo ok è vero, ma l'altro comunque è un egoista stronzo fallocefalo e doppio zero.
perchè chi ha le spalle coperte (famiglia) è LUI.....


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> ma sai che quando uno è innamorato legge le cose in modo diverso?
> prendiamo le poesie lette studiate e memorizzate al liceo, ora rilegendole hanno lo stesos spessore?
> ecco che una donna innamorata legge certe frasi ed atteggiamenti in un determinato modo, e dice, no lui non mi farebbe mai del male!
> Prendi una donna(moglie) cornificata ! e non se ne accorge, secondo te perchè? ci sono diverse opzioni, lei non vuole vedere (scema)
> ...


Ma sono mesi che ripetiamo che lui è unO STRONZO!!!!!! Non so più come dirtelo!!!!


----------



## orchidea (24 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mamma mia che telenovela........saremo sicuramente una ''coppia''anomala allora noi,1 ora  fa' mi ha chiamato per dirmi che va via 1 settimana,buon viaggio....,ora a fb mi ha visto e io ho visto lei ovviamente ma non ci siamo..fumati..e sai cosa ho fatto dopo?invito all'aperitivo ad un'altra domani sera..altro che promesse e amori...ahahahahhaha che ridere...


bhe lothar semplicemente perchè a te non importa di nessuna e poco anche di tua moglie... scusami ma la vedo così


----------



## Tubarao (24 Ottobre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> ma sai che quando uno è innamorato legge le cose in modo diverso?
> prendiamo le poesie lette studiate e memorizzate al liceo, ora rilegendole hanno lo stesos spessore?
> ecco che una donna innamorata legge certe frasi ed atteggiamenti in un determinato modo, e dice, no lui non mi farebbe mai del male!
> Prendi una donna(moglie) cornificata ! e non se ne accorge, secondo te perchè? ci sono diverse opzioni, lei non vuole vedere (scema)
> ...


E poi c'era la marmotta che faceva la cioccolata.


----------



## orchidea (24 Ottobre 2011)

ç  Farfi mi hai riconosciuta 
ma si ma io ora ce l'ho con tutti gli amanti fallocefali che si comportano come lui che ci posso fa??????
ormai son targata così!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2011)

Cara Orchidea,
ti sei spiegata molto bene, specialmente nel tuo ultimo intervento.
Faccio parte anch' io della schiera delle stupide (o delle donne di malaffare) che ha creduto alle parole di un uomo del quale si era innamorata.
Lui parecchi anni più grande di me, lo conosco a una festa di amici comuni, e vengo a sapere che è separato di fatto (vivevano in 2 case diverse) ed erano in procinto si separarsi legalmente.
Iniziamo a frequentarci, per me è stato subito amore, ed anche per lui (almeno così credo), inizia un rapporto molto stretto e forte (ribadisco sempre per me, per lui ora non sono più in grado di dire cos'era).
Ci si vedeva poco, perchè lui era molto preso nella gestione dei 3 figli (partite di calcio, basket, pranzi e cene con i nonni...ecc ecc), ma nonostante ciò il rapporto cresceva. E di promesse me ne ha fatte e anche tante, di parole d'amore me ne ha dette tante, e io ho sempre accettato tutto in previsione di quel futuro che mi prometteva ( e che forse sognava anche lui come evasione da un duro quotidiano). Quando gli facevo notare che non sopportavo più la situazione, lui mi rispondeva " dai amore resisti, risolvo ancora quest'altro problema e poi vedrai ci sarà un noi". E io sempre fiduciosa stringevo i denti e andavo avanti. Ci credevo, ci credevo ciecamente, e mai mi è sfiorato il dubbio che lui mi raccontasse frottole.
Quando è stato il momento di mettere nero su bianco quelle promesse, di procedere con la separazione, allora si è accorto che esisteva un lato economico, che lui non poteva certo affrontare.
E' finita.
Anche a me ha detto lo sapevi di esserti messa con un uomo sposato, e allora adesso che vuoi? Senza parole, lui sapeva benissimo che non avrei continuato la storia, se non avessi avuto la certezza che la separazione la voleva davvero.
Però la donnaccia sono io, che mi sono messa con un uomo sposato (anche se separato di fatto).
Per Moud: fare riferimenti alla tua vita intima con lei, è davvero poco carino.


----------



## orchidea (24 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Orchidea si sente la tua rabbia, ma è frizzante e mi piace
> Comunque, sì è vero, hai ragione. La distinzione sesso/amore non la fa nessuno, quindi tutti corteggiano allo stesso modo (magari con intenti diversi). Dobbiamo alzare noi le antenne. Quando ti innamori è un casino però, ti capisco.


Bhe diciamo che non è rabbia solo nei confronti del fallocefalo di turno, ma anche di un mio prossimo purtroppo parente....
che ha messo incinta due donne, ma l'una ignara dell'altra.... paesi diversi... e quindi trallalero trallala...  e la decidere non è facile, bisogna prendere in considerazioni situaizoni familiari ed epoca!!!! 
chiudo va che è meglio


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> ç  Farfi mi hai riconosciuta
> ma si ma io ora ce l'ho con tutti gli amanti fallocefali che si comportano come lui che ci posso fa??????
> ormai son targata così!!!


Non sei targata in alcun modo. Non credo di conoscerti, ma in qualunque caso credo che tu ti senta vittima. Vorresti sentirti dire che questi uomini sono stronzi e compatire le povere donne che ci sono cascate. Scusa ma nonostante sono convinta che sianmo degli emertiti stronze, si hanno tutte le carte per capirlo e se ci si intestardisce poi non si può colpevolizzare gli altri.
Se non si compie questo passo vedo lontana la guarigione


----------



## Tubarao (24 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cara Orchidea,
> ti sei spiegata molto bene, specialmente nel tuo ultimo intervento.
> Faccio parte anch' io della schiera delle stupide (o delle donne di malaffare) che ha creduto alle parole di un uomo del quale si era innamorata.
> Lui parecchi anni più grande di me, lo conosco a una festa di amici comuni, e vengo a sapere che è separato di fatto (vivevano in 2 case diverse) ed erano in procinto si separarsi legalmente.
> ...


Da qualche parte ci deve essere una scuola, oppure uno corso di specializzazione, tutte uguali le scuse, tutte.

Ciao come sai andato a "Cazzate da inventare per portartela a letto 2" ? 

Bene, adesso però devo mettermi sotto per passare "Scuse per dire che non mi posso separare", m'hanno detto che la prof è una bastarda.


----------



## lothar57 (24 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cara Orchidea,
> ti sei spiegata molto bene, specialmente nel tuo ultimo intervento.
> Faccio parte anch' io della schiera delle stupide (o delle donne di malaffare) che ha creduto alle parole di un uomo del quale si era innamorata.
> Lui parecchi anni più grande di me, lo conosco a una festa di amici comuni, e vengo a sapere che è separato di fatto (vivevano in 2 case diverse) ed erano in procinto si separarsi legalmente.
> ...



Ascoltami...io due sabati fa'ho''dovuto''correre in A13,ben conscio del tutor,forse l'ho eluso con una manovra che se mi vede la Stradale.....ma se mi arriva il verbale non posso di certo piangere,lo sapevo.

La coppia clandestina non ha alcun futuro davanti,questo lo sai dal primo bacio.....e'troppa comoda la casa e le solite abitudini


----------



## MK (24 Ottobre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Bhe diciamo che non è rabbia solo nei confronti del fallocefalo di turno, ma anche di un mio prossimo purtroppo parente....
> che ha messo incinta due donne, ma l'una ignara dell'altra.... paesi diversi... e quindi trallalero trallala...  e la decidere non è facile, bisogna prendere in considerazioni situaizoni familiari ed epoca!!!!
> chiudo va che è meglio


Fare internare il parente?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Da qualche parte ci deve essere una scuola, oppure uno corso di specializzazione, tutte uguali le scuse, tutte.
> 
> Ciao come sai andato a "Cazzate da inventare per portartela a letto 2" ?
> 
> Bene, adesso però devo mettermi sotto per passare "Scuse per dire che non mi posso separare", m'hanno detto che la prof è una bastarda.


Sai cosa mi fa incazzare, che nonostante si sappia c'è sempre qualcuna che ci casca. Questa cazzo di convinzione che noi donne li possiamo cambiare. Questo intestardirci che, arriviamo noi e loro cambieranno. Mi indispettisce che alla fine sia la donna a fare la parte della cretinetta che ci casca. 
Ecco adesso vorrei la Matra....so che troverebbe parole migliori delle mie.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cara Orchidea,
> ti sei spiegata molto bene, specialmente nel tuo ultimo intervento.
> Faccio parte anch' io della schiera delle stupide (o delle donne di malaffare) che ha creduto alle parole di un uomo del quale si era innamorata.
> Lui parecchi anni più grande di me, lo conosco a una festa di amici comuni, e vengo a sapere che è separato di fatto (vivevano in 2 case diverse) ed erano in procinto si separarsi legalmente.
> ...


Posso chiederti quanto è durata? (tanto lo so che adesso mi inalbero)


----------



## orchidea (24 Ottobre 2011)

due fazioni...
chi crede nell'amore e si illude e non viene disilluso, chi invece forte del suo essere in una cuccia ben fornita ed al calduccio dice ma lo sapevi.....

nessuna vittima nessun carnefice, c'è chi ha coscienza e chi no, c'è chi ama ancora c'è chi no...
cè chi si prende gioco dei sentimenti e della vita altrui e chi no...
noi siamo colpevoli tanto quanto loro.
ma sono sempre dell'opinione che se tu mi dici cara lo sapevi che ero sposata, io ti dico caro sapevi che ero innamorata quindi se ora dico tutto a tua moglie e anche se non vi separerete io però farò in modo che vivrai mesi di inferno non prendertela.. lo SAPEVI!


----------



## MK (24 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai cosa mi fa incazzare, che nonostante si sappia c'è sempre qualcuna che ci casca. Questa cazzo di convinzione che noi donne li possiamo cambiare. Questo intestardirci che, arriviamo noi e loro cambieranno. Mi indispettisce che alla fine sia la donna a fare la parte della cretinetta che ci casca.
> Ecco adesso vorrei la Matra....so che troverebbe parole migliori delle mie.


Tu sapresti riconoscere un uomo che ti vuole solo portare a letto da un uomo che vuole una relazione duratura con te? Perchè qui si parla di donne che vogliono relazioni, non amicizie affettuose.


----------



## orchidea (24 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Fare internare il parente?


impossibile è molto  prossimo di cui io sono lo sbaglio..... non diretto diciamo il secondo sbaglio


----------



## Tubarao (24 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai cosa mi fa incazzare, che nonostante si sappia c'è sempre qualcuna che ci casca. Questa cazzo di convinzione che noi donne li possiamo cambiare. Questo intestardirci che, arriviamo noi e loro cambieranno. Mi indispettisce che alla fine sia la donna a fare la parte della cretinetta che ci casca.
> Ecco adesso vorrei la Matra....so che troverebbe parole migliori delle mie.


Dipende anche da tanti altri fattori Farfie. Voglio essere presuntuoso e dire che magari donne come Orchidea o la nuova utente, uomini come quelli di cui hanno parlato, se li avessero incontrati in altri momenti della loro vita, gli avrebbero riso in faccia e mandati a quel paese a passi lunghi e ben distesi; se hai invece la sfiga d'incontrarli in momenti in cui le circostanze sono diverse, e ti ci rovini....


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Tu sapresti riconoscere un uomo che ti vuole solo portare a letto da un uomo che vuole una relazione duratura con te? Perchè qui si parla di donne che vogliono relazioni, non amicizie affettuose.


Non al primo incontro e forse non al secondo e neanche al terzo. Ma se frequento un uomo sposato che mi promette di separarsi e non lo fa a breve, scusa ma forse dovrei capire che non lo farà mai.
Avevo ben chiaro di cosa si parlasse


----------



## orchidea (24 Ottobre 2011)

una domanda!
un vostrto amico è diabetico, non può mangiare la nutella, voi gliela mangiate davanti e vi dice, scusami puoi evitare? vedi ne ero drogato ed ora non mangiarla mi fa male, ma se non la vedo non ci penso e anche se non gioisco almeno non piango.
E voi continuate.... della serie bhe cavolo ma lui sa che io invece ne sono drogato e la posso mangiare deve scegliere lui a non essere piùà amico mio mica io che mi devo adeguare allla sua malttia... io gli voglio bene per carità ma bhe chi se ne frega....


----------



## MK (24 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non al primo incontro e forse non al secondo e neanche al terzo. Ma se frequento un uomo sposato che mi promette di separarsi e non lo fa a breve, scusa ma forse dovrei capire che non lo farà mai.
> Avevo ben chiaro di cosa si parlasse


Quindi se un uomo sposato non si separa nel giro di x tempo (sei mesi? Un anno?) significa che il corteggiamento era finalizzato solo al portarti a letto? Vale anche per gli uomini non sposati? Nel senso dove sta in generale la differenza?


----------



## orchidea (24 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dipende anche da tanti altri fattori Farfie. Voglio essere presuntuoso e dire che magari donne come Orchidea o la nuova utente, uomini come quelli di cui hanno parlato, se li avessero incontrati in altri momenti della loro vita, gli avrebbero riso in faccia e mandati a quel paese a passi lunghi e ben distesi; se hai invece la sfiga d'incontrarli in momenti in cui le circostanze sono diverse, e ti ci rovini....


uomini sposati andassero con donne sposate e viceversa.... son di questa opinione.. il cuore non si comanda.... non per tutti è così allmeno, se si vive il tutto con leggerezza all'inizio può nascere il sentimento dopo, nessuno è immune da questo!
nessuno.... ora si può parlare in certi termini, ma nella vita può succedere che il peggior fallocefalo si innamori davvero e lascia la moglie, e così la più imperterrita razionale infrange il proprio cuore....
la pazzia si scatena inun frangente di secondo.... in tutti i sensi....


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> due fazioni...
> chi crede nell'amore e si illude e non viene disilluso, chi invece forte del suo essere in una cuccia ben fornita ed al calduccio dice ma lo sapevi.....
> 
> nessuna vittima nessun carnefice, c'è chi ha coscienza e chi no, c'è chi ama ancora c'è chi no...
> ...


E' durata tanto....
Non voglio passare per vittima, sapevo della sua situazione.
Ma l'amore ti fa fare cose incredibili nel bene e nel male.
Non mi è mai passato per la mente di andare dalla moglie ( anche lei giustamente aveva le sue storie).
Si lo sapevo.
P.S: non vorrei che si credesse che dalla situazione ne ho tratto vantaggi, pochissimi regali (di scarso valore economico, ma di grande valore per me), e nessun fine settimana in qualche località esotica.


----------



## MK (24 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' durata tanto....
> Non voglio passare per vittima, sapevo della sua situazione.
> Ma l'amore ti fa fare cose incredibili nel bene e nel male.
> Non mi è mai passato per la mente di andare dalla moglie ( *anche lei giustamente aveva le sue storie*).
> ...


Giustamente? E te lo raccontava lui?


----------



## orchidea (24 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non al primo incontro e forse non al secondo e neanche al terzo. Ma se frequento un uomo sposato che mi promette di separarsi e non lo fa a breve, scusa ma forse dovrei capire che non lo farà mai.
> Avevo ben chiaro di cosa si parlasse


e se invece ha dei probelmi? ok lo lasci andare.... te ne trovi un altro (non era amore ...dal mio modesto punto di vista).. e poi superato i suoi problemi lascia effettivamente la moglie.. tu? che fai? lasci il prossimo venturo arrivato? mah....


----------



## Tubarao (24 Ottobre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> uomini sposati andassero con donne sposate e viceversa.... son di questa opinione.. il cuore non si comanda.... non per tutti è così allmeno, se si vive il tutto con leggerezza all'inizio può nascere il sentimento dopo, nessuno è immune da questo!
> nessuno.... ora si può parlare in certi termini, ma nella vita può succedere che il peggior fallocefalo si innamori davvero e lascia la moglie, e così la più imperterrita razionale infrange il proprio cuore....
> la pazzia si scatena inun frangente di secondo.... in tutti i sensi....


Sei così incazzata che non sei neanche riuscita a capire che ti stavo dando ragione col post che mi hai quotato. Aaahhh, già dimenticavo, sono un uomo, ho il creapopoli nei pantaloni.....come cazzo mi sono permesso di dire due parole una dietro l'altro e che abbiano pure un senso......


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Giustamente? E te lo raccontava lui?


No amici comuni, e anche lui.
Magari sono tutte frottole, ma che vivevano in 2 case separate è l'unica cosa di cui sono certa.


----------



## orchidea (24 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sei così incazzata che non sei neanche riuscita a capire che ti stavo dando ragione col post che mi hai quotato. Aaahhh, già dimenticavo, sono un uomo, ho il creapopoli nei pantaloni.....come cazzo mi sono permesso di dire due parole una dietro l'altro e che abbiano pure un senso......


Tuba, te stevo a da ragione, ma visto com'è l'impeto di  scrivere....
tipico esempio che io scrivo na cosa e tu (loro) la interpretano in un altro..... 
un ti voglio bene e vorrei che non finisse mai e non posso pensare ad un futuro con te ora....
per una donna innamorata significa.. cavolo allora nel prossimo futuro.... 
per una donna invigorita.. e significa.. si si fijolo mio vieni avanti intanto tu sei il fallocefalo del martedì e del giovedi il mercoledì ed il venerdì ce ne sta uin altro, ed il sabato e la domenica quello ufficiale.. 
me capì?


----------



## Eliade (24 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cara Orchidea,
> ti sei spiegata molto bene, specialmente nel tuo ultimo intervento.
> Faccio parte anch' io della schiera delle stupide (o delle donne di malaffare) che ha creduto alle parole di un uomo del quale si era innamorata.
> Lui parecchi anni più grande di me, lo conosco a una festa di amici comuni,* e vengo a sapere che è separato di fatto (vivevano in 2 case diverse) ed erano in procinto si separarsi legalmente.*
> ...


Secondo me chi ci casca sono solo donne alla disperata ricerca di amore...
Io avrei limitato la conoscenza dopo aver saputo il grassetto. Due che sono separati di fatto e che vivono già in due case differenti...hanno già risolto il lato economico della faccenda...quindi perché non separarsi legalmente? E' giusto una firmetta a quel punto. A lungo andare, non sentendo ancora notizie di separazioni la cosa mi sarebbe puzzata ancora di più....


----------



## Tubarao (24 Ottobre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Tuba, te stevo a da ragione, ma visto com'è l'impeto di  scrivere....
> tipico esempio che io scrivo na cosa e tu (loro) la interpretano in un altro.....
> un ti voglio bene e vorrei che non finisse mai e non posso pensare ad un futuro con te ora....
> per una donna innamorata significa.. cavolo allora nel prossimo futuro....
> ...


E fino a qui non ci piove. 

Però c'è pure un altro discorso da fare: io posso pure salire su un ring con un opponente che mi dice: Dai non meniamoci, tu tieni pure la guardia bassa che tanto io non meno.......ma se poi mi arrivano due diretti al mento........forse è il caso di alzarla la guardia.....nel frattempo avrò pure tutta la mandibola dolorante.......però la guardia la alzo


----------



## orchidea (24 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E fino a qui non ci piove.
> 
> Però c'è pure un altro discorso da fare: io posso pure salire su un ring con un opponente che mi dice: Dai non meniamoci, tu tieni pure la guardia bassa che tanto io non meno.......ma se poi mi arrivano due diretti al mento........forse è il caso di alzarla la guardia.....nel frattempo avrò pure tutta la mandibola dolorante.......però la guardia la alzo


esatto ma sai a volte devi sbatterci il musetto prima che alzi la guardia, all'uinzio se credi che tutti siano buoni... bhe lasci i guantoni a terra ehhhhh... poi la vita insegna.. a volte anzi ti insegna così tanto che terminator (il protagonista del film) ti fa un baffo e distruggi tutto ciò che ti capita lungo la strada... lasci solo cenere... capita ehhhh


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Quindi se un uomo sposato non si separa nel giro di x tempo (sei mesi? Un anno?) significa che il corteggiamento era finalizzato solo al portarti a letto? Vale anche per gli uomini non sposati? Nel senso dove sta in generale la differenza?


No a letto mi hanno già portata significa che la loro famiglia è più importante di me. Ne prendo atto e decido di conseguenza. Magari mi ama ma non quanto ama sua moglie. Quindi arrivo al secondo posto ergo non è l'uomo con cui voglio dividere la mia vita. POsso comunque continuare a fare l'amante, quella è una scelta. Vale anche per i non impegnati, nel momento che fanno una promessa e con i fatti dimostrano altro.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> e se invece ha dei probelmi? ok lo lasci andare.... te ne trovi un altro (non era amore ...dal mio modesto punto di vista).. e poi superato i suoi problemi lascia effettivamente la moglie.. tu? che fai? lasci il prossimo venturo arrivato? mah....


Intanto se lo ami non te ne trovi un altro. Chiodo schiaccia chiodo non mi piace. Cerchi di riprendere la tua vita in mano e vedi che ti riserva il futuro. Se un domani torna ad essere un uomo libero e proverò ancora certi sentimenti se ne riparlerà.
E comunque non sono io che dico di interrompere la relazione. Puoi anche aspettare all'inifinito senza però lamentarti che lui è uno stronzo e tu gli hai creduto


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Tuba, te stevo a da ragione, ma visto com'è l'impeto di  scrivere....
> tipico esempio che io scrivo na cosa e tu (loro) la interpretano in un altro.....
> un ti voglio bene e vorrei che non finisse mai e non posso pensare ad un futuro con te ora....
> per una donna innamorata significa.. cavolo allora nel prossimo futuro....
> ...


Ma porca vacca ti voglio bene e vorrei non finisse mai. Vuol dire ti voglio bene e continuerei a vita questa relazione. Non vuol dire mollo mia moglie per te. Soprattutto se ti dice che non vuole pensare a un futuro con te. 
ma ci mancherebbe che se ci sei andata a letto per mesi non ti voglia neanche bene!!! Ma perchè confondete i sentimenti e date un significato diverso alle parole?


----------



## diavoletta_78 (24 Ottobre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Salve...
> da tanto che non scrivevo più.. capita a fagiolo questo post....
> dunque ..
> che dire noi siamo disilluse? o loro ci hanno usato?
> ...


Quotoneeeeeeeeeee lo faccio io a questo post!


----------



## aristocat (24 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai cosa mi fa incazzare, che nonostante si sappia c'è sempre qualcuna che ci casca. Questa cazzo di convinzione che noi donne li possiamo cambiare. Questo intestardirci che, arriviamo noi e loro cambieranno. Mi indispettisce che alla fine sia la donna a fare la parte della cretinetta che ci casca.
> Ecco adesso vorrei la Matra....so che troverebbe parole migliori delle mie.


 Vabbé Farfalla, ci sono anche quelli che lasciano davvero le mogli con tutte le conseguenze del caso (economiche, famigliari, sociali ecc.).... diciamo però che non farsi mai troppe aspettative, con questo tipo di rapporto può essere la cosa migliore...


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Vabbé Farfalla, ci sono anche quelli che lasciano davvero le mogli con tutte le conseguenze del caso (economiche, famigliari, sociali ecc.).... diciamo però che non farsi mai troppe aspettative, con questo tipo di rapporto può essere la cosa migliore...


Certo ma non dopo 5 o 6 anni....Io contesto l'avere aspettative dopo un lungo periodo. Ti amo mi faccio da parte, quando hai deciso mi trovi qui....
Prova a sparire e a non andarci a letto, vediamo quanto sono serie le sue intenzioni...


----------



## aristocat (24 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo *ma non dopo 5 o 6 anni*....Io contesto l'avere aspettative dopo un lungo periodo. Ti amo mi faccio da parte, quando hai deciso mi trovi qui....


 Ah bè.... Certo, su questo concordo pienamente


----------



## diavoletta_78 (24 Ottobre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> impossibile è molto  prossimo di cui io sono lo sbaglio..... non diretto diciamo il secondo sbaglio


Insomma la figlia?


----------



## diavoletta_78 (24 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> *Secondo me chi ci casca sono solo donne alla disperata ricerca di amore...*
> Io avrei limitato la conoscenza dopo aver saputo il grassetto. Due che sono separati di fatto e che vivono già in due case differenti...hanno già risolto il lato economico della faccenda...quindi perché non separarsi legalmente? E' giusto una firmetta a quel punto. A lungo andare, non sentendo ancora notizie di separazioni la cosa mi sarebbe puzzata ancora di più....



Eliade, beate voi che siete nate intelligenti e con l'autostima alle stelle...c'è chi invece per arrivare allo stesso livello, con cui voi siete nate, prima deve passare attraverso questa dolorosa fase! E alcune volte ci passa, 10, 100, 1000 e ricade sempre negli stessi errori...
Il mondo è bello perchè vario e al mondo esistono anche donne che subiscono violenze atroci senza avere la forza di uscirne, persone che si rifugiano in droga o alcool, esistono persone che da sole, pur avendo tutti i segnali, vivono dipendenze! 

Sparare sulla croce rossa per voi è facile, perchè siete tutte brave e furbe, avete fiuto e non vi fate fregare.....ma, vi chiedo ci siete nate o lo avete imparato dalla vita?

Perchè io ora soffro per la mia deficienza, guidata dalla disperata ricerca di amore...ho bisogno di trovare un modo per superare questa situazione e domani spero di diventare furba come voi! Ma sai io per questa strada dovevo passarci, perchè purtroppo non mi è stato insegnato a volermi bene, non mi è stato insegnato ad autostimarmi,lo sto imparando da sola a forza di lacrime....

Odio mia madre per avermi condizionato una vita...ma che devo fare? Sono stata educata e cresciuta avendo questi esempi, posso solo ringraziare per avere una testa pensante e che mi da la possibilità di vedere oltre e di guardarmi dentro, per migliorare!

Ma ognuno ha i suoi tempi per metabolizzare il dolore e le ferite e voi non date tempo alle persone di farlo.....


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2011)

Ribadisco non voglio passare per vittima, e lui per il cattivo della situazione.Ho la mia parte di colpe sicuramente.
Non mi sento nemmeno una che alla disperata ricerca d'amore. Mi sono innamorata di un uomo, e gli ho creduto. Ho creduto alle sue parole e ai progetti fatti insieme; ho aspettato che alcune situazioni si sistemassero, avrebbe potuto dirmi subito guarda non ho il coraggio di affrontare tutto quello che concerne il dopo, perchè per me è importante la forma di fronte al mondo.
Non mi sento nemmeno una rovina famiglie, perchè sono arrivata quando tutto era già stato fatto.
Nella vita tutto è bagaglio, anche questa esperienza, la prendo così.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (24 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ribadisco *non voglio passare per vittima, e lui per il cattivo della situazione.Ho la mia parte di colpe sicuramente.*
> Non mi sento nemmeno una che alla disperata ricerca d'amore. *Mi sono innamorata di un uomo, e gli ho creduto. Ho creduto alle sue parole* e ai progetti fatti insieme; ho aspettato che alcune situazioni si sistemassero, avrebbe potuto dirmi subito guarda non ho il coraggio di affrontare tutto quello che concerne il dopo, perchè per me è importante la forma di fronte al mondo.
> Non mi sento nemmeno una rovina famiglie, perchè sono arrivata quando tutto era già stato fatto.
> *Nella vita tutto è bagaglio, anche questa esperienza, la prendo così*.


Non posso che quotare e condividere....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Eliade, beate voi che siete nate intelligenti e con l'autostima alle stelle...c'è chi invece per arrivare allo stesso livello, con cui voi siete nate, prima deve passare attraverso questa dolorosa fase! E alcune volte ci passa, 10, 100, 1000 e ricade sempre negli stessi errori...
> Il mondo è bello perchè vario e al mondo esistono anche donne che subiscono violenze atroci senza avere la forza di uscirne, persone che si rifugiano in droga o alcool, esistono persone che da sole, pur avendo tutti i segnali, vivono dipendenze!
> 
> Sparare sulla croce rossa per voi è facile, perchè siete tutte brave e furbe, avete fiuto e non vi fate fregare.....ma, vi chiedo ci siete nate o lo avete imparato dalla vita?
> ...



Diavoletta mi fai tanta tenerezza

sei troppo dura con te stessa

hai avuto sfiga e sei una persona buona

Hai ragione: hai bisogno di tempo per metabolizzare.

Purtroppo il mondo è pieno di stronzi, ma ci sono anche persone per bene. Tu forse sei stata ingenua ma hai anche avuto sfiga

Tieni duro, vedrai che poi starai meglio


----------



## diavoletta_78 (24 Ottobre 2011)

0





quintina ha detto:


> Diavoletta mi fai tanta tenerezza
> 
> sei troppo dura con te stessa
> 
> ...


Quintina chiamiamola sfiga, la mia ingenuità...non voglio far tenerezza! Sono dura nella misura in cui come dicono molti, mi sono illusa!
Non sono dura solo cosciente di essere stata stupida, benchè in fondo al cuore avessi capito....più che altro forse non volevo crederci!

Quintina parto dal fatto che la vita tanto ti dona, tanto ti toglie, si vede che questa " sfiga" era il prezzo da pagare per essere riuscita a realizzarmi, lavorativamente parlando! Quest'anno ho avuto tutto ciò che ho desiderato! I sogni son desideri ma....non si può avere tutto ciò che si desidera!

Realizzare me stessa comunque era il primo passo per risalire la china e rinascere.....quindi, cercherò di godere dei miei successi e di ripartire da me stessa! Ora che ho il giusto strumento per valutare me stessa come merito!

Grazie!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Ottobre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> due fazioni...
> chi crede nell'amore e si illude e non viene disilluso, chi invece forte del suo essere in una cuccia ben fornita ed al calduccio dice ma lo sapevi.....
> 
> nessuna vittima nessun carnefice, c'è chi ha coscienza e chi no, c'è chi ama ancora c'è chi no...
> ...


Ok, ti passiamo la fase rabbiosa....legittima.
Ma cerca di non allargarti troppo.
Ragiona, sii logica.

Se il "tuo" uomo non ti ha spiegato dall'inizio quali erano le regole del vostro gioco perchè è pressapochista o perchè ha fatto finta di dimenticarsene: 
non potevi farlo tu? 
avevi paura di rovinare l'atmosfera da sogno?
Sai cosa mi urta i nervi di te? 

Non il fatto che l'hai data a uno sposato (volendo ci sarebbe da discutere anche su questo, a proposito di "lo sapevi": una certa mentalità che non è la mia condannerebbe a priori già questo fatto)
Non il fatto che ti sei illusa (a chi non capita nella vita?)
Non il fatto che ti lamenti (abbastanza) inutilmente (un cleenex non si nega a nessuno)

Il punto vero e proprio è che tu, come molte donne che entrano qui (magari anche di una certa età, come la sottoscritta)
date l'impressione di esservi lasciate trascinare in simili storie non tanto da un maschione vigoroso che vi ha costretto con la forza bruta come un rugbysta con la sua palla (che brividi all'inguine, il rugbysta purtroppo mi manca )...

ma dalla voglia d'amore, che eleggete a guida...per la serie, va dove ti porta il cuore,l'impeto, il romanticismo, che non è mai sbagliato....

avete scritto in fronte: sono donna, devo lasciarmi guidare dall'uomo

non volete decidervi di entrare nelle storie da protagoniste

se io vi consiglio, come ho fatto talvolta, di ragionare un pò come loro, gli uomini, e di imparare un pò di sano menefreghismo da loro e di sentirvi in grado di strapazzarli un pò come fanno (a vostro dire) loro
mi rispondete
"ma è impossibile, noi siamo nate per amare, per elargire, per fidarci....non possiamo darla solo per divertirci un pò"


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Ottobre 2011)

DIAVOLETTA

Alt, non sto parlando di te, o solo in minima parte.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Diavoletta mi fai tanta tenerezza
> 
> sei troppo dura con te stessa
> 
> ...


Sante parole


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma porca vacca ti voglio bene e vorrei non finisse mai. Vuol dire ti voglio bene e continuerei a vita questa relazione. Non vuol dire mollo mia moglie per te. Soprattutto se ti dice che non vuole pensare a un futuro con te.
> ma ci mancherebbe che se ci sei andata a letto per mesi non ti voglia neanche bene!!! Ma perchè confondete i sentimenti e date un significato diverso alle parole?


Anche Farfalla ha scritto molte sante parole in questo 3d


----------



## diavoletta_78 (24 Ottobre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ok, ti passiamo la fase rabbiosa....legittima.
> Ma cerca di non allargarti troppo.
> Ragiona, sii logica.
> 
> ...


Chiara tranquilla...che il lato positivo in queste situazione c'è sempre, non è mai troppo tardi per imparare....
Oggi ci siamo illuse, domani avremo fiuto, mi auguro, per capire quando scappareeeeeeeeee lontano da certi uomini o come gestirli! 
Credo che tutti voi potete dire quello che volete ma ognuno deve poterci passare attraverso certe esperienze per capire da sola....
Hai ragione, ci facciamo guidare dall'idea che le favole non esistono solo nei film che pensiamo alla nostra vita come i finali dei film....

La cosa che mi sfugge però è perchè voi siete tutte ottime filosofe di vita sposate???
Che strano!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> 0
> 
> Quintina chiamiamola sfiga, la mia ingenuità...non voglio far tenerezza! Sono dura nella misura in cui come dicono molti, mi sono illusa!
> Non sono dura solo cosciente di essere stata stupida, benchè in fondo al cuore avessi capito....più che altro forse non volevo crederci!
> ...


beh ma può capitare di sbagliare, ma non bisogna crocifiggersi per questo

capisco il tuo sentirti stupida. Io mi sono domandata per anni perché cacchio mi ero sposata con un bastardo quando sapevo benissimo che era un bastardo e sapevo benissimo che stavo facendo una vita infernale... e poi me lo ripetevano tutti "MA TU LO SAPEVI". Verissimo, lo sapevo, lui non ha mai finto di essere una brava persona, era un bastardo e fiero di esserlo.

Però non credo che sia questione di non poter aver tutto dalla vita: o l'amore o la carriera. No no, non credo proprio. Credo però che a volte capiti la sfiga di incontrare persone sbagliate nel momento sbagliato e che purtroppo questi incontri finiscono per rovinarci la vita per qualche tempo. Però di positivo c'è che tu sai che una cosa simile non ti capiterà mai più, e adesso sei più forte. Anche a me non capiterà mai più. Quindi invece di pensare a quanto sei stata stupida dovresti pensare al fatto che ora sei più forte e nessuno ti fregherà più.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (24 Ottobre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> DIAVOLETTA
> 
> Alt, non sto parlando di te, o solo in minima parte.


Troppo tardi!:rotfl:

Avevo già superato lo stop.....:rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Chiara tranquilla...che il *lato positivo in queste situazione c'è sempre, non è mai troppo tardi per imparare....
> Oggi ci siamo illuse, domani avremo fiuto, mi auguro, per capire quando scappareeeeeeeeee lontano da certi uomini o come gestirli!
> *Credo che tutti voi potete dire quello che volete ma ognuno deve poterci passare attraverso certe esperienze per capire da sola....
> Hai ragione, ci facciamo guidare dall'idea che le favole non esistono solo nei film che pensiamo alla nostra vita come i finali dei film....
> ...



Ecco, brava, proprio così


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Chiara tranquilla...che il lato positivo in queste situazione c'è sempre, non è mai troppo tardi per imparare....
> Oggi ci siamo illuse, domani avremo fiuto, mi auguro, per capire quando scappareeeeeeeeee lontano da certi uomini o come gestirli!
> Credo che tutti voi potete dire quello che volete ma ognuno deve poterci passare attraverso certe esperienze per capire da sola....
> Hai ragione, ci facciamo guidare dall'idea che le favole non esistono solo nei film che pensiamo alla nostra vita come i finali dei film....
> ...


Appunto per quello.
Una delle cose belle del matrimonio è che ti cura dal sentimentalismo


----------



## diavoletta_78 (24 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> beh ma può capitare di sbagliare, ma non bisogna crocifiggersi per questo
> 
> capisco il tuo sentirti stupida. Io mi sono domandata per anni perché cacchio mi ero sposata con un bastardo quando sapevo benissimo che era un bastardo e sapevo benissimo che stavo facendo una vita infernale... e poi me lo ripetevano tutti "MA TU LO SAPEVI". Verissimo, lo sapevo, lui non ha mai finto di essere una brava persona, era un bastardo e fiero di esserlo.
> 
> Però non credo che sia questione di non poter aver tutto dalla vita: o l'amore o la carriera. No no, non credo proprio. Credo però che a volte capiti la sfiga di incontrare persone sbagliate nel momento sbagliato e che purtroppo questi incontri finiscono per rovinarci la vita per qualche tempo. Però di positivo c'è che tu sai che una cosa simile non ti capiterà mai più, e adesso sei più forte. Anche a me non capiterà mai più. Quindi invece di pensare a quanto sei stata stupida dovresti pensare al fatto che ora sei più forte e nessuno ti fregherà più.


Vabbè decidetevi però!

Ma io non mi voglio crocifiggere e non penso neanche che la vita mi abbia dato una cosa o un'altra....dico che non sempre si può avere tutto quello che uno desidera!

Esatto, finalmente qualcuno ha capito che ho incontrato questa persona in un momento sbagliato della mia vita....in cui forse avevo bisogno di amore! Comunque parto dal presupposto che non avessi incontrato costui, oggi, non sarei dove sono! Quindi come ho scritto sopra, oggi devo metabolizzare ancora e quindi magari posso sentirmi vittima....per alcuni! Ma dovevo vaccinarmi, perchè non lo ero!

Ora per alcuni sono una baccalà, per altri una che si lamenta di qualcosa che si è cercata, per altri una sfigata....io, mi vedo come una persona che è cresciuta e si è vaccinata passando la malattia!


----------



## Andy (24 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Vabbè decidetevi però!
> 
> Ma io non mi voglio crocifiggere e non penso neanche che la vita mi abbia dato una cosa o un'altra....dico che non sempre si può avere tutto quello che uno desidera!
> 
> ...


Io invece il morbillo l'ho preso 3 volte...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Vabbè decidetevi però!
> 
> Ma io non mi voglio crocifiggere e non penso neanche che la vita mi abbia dato una cosa o un'altra....dico che non sempre si può avere tutto quello che uno desidera!
> 
> ...


ma io non intendevo dire che sei una sfigata

solo che hai avuto sfiga

è diverso il concetto


----------



## diavoletta_78 (24 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Io invece il morbillo l'ho preso 3 volte...


Andy detto fra noi, neanche io mi sento vaccinata me lo auguro solo di cuore....io sono consapevole che siamo diversi e come ho scritto sopra, purtroppo alcuni di noi ci passano, più volte nella stessa situazione!

Dobbiamo capire perchè abbiamo la tendenza a legarci a persone sbagliate! Un abbraccio!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (24 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma io non intendevo dire che sei una sfigata
> 
> solo che hai avuto sfiga
> 
> è diverso il concetto


Capita, speriamo di saper riconoscere queste sfighe la prossima volta e di scappare prima di subito!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Capita, speriamo di saper riconoscere queste sfighe la prossima volta e di scappare prima di subito!


ma sì, vedrai che le riconosci subito


----------



## Andy (24 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Capita, speriamo di saper riconoscere queste sfighe la prossima volta e di scappare prima di subito!


Anche io pensavo di essere vaccinato. Ma quando una persona arrivae ti dimostra sempre più di quello che hanno dimostrato le altre in passato, pensi che sia quella giusta. Invece... Io ora non penso che arriverà, che lo capirò, che avrò segnali. Perchè ormai non saprei nemmeno quali segnali accettare, e penso che rifiuterò tutto a prescindere. Un'altra volta non voglio.

Guarda, non voglio più nemmeno io dimostrare nulla. Ho imparato che non ho nulla da dimostrare. Cosa dimostri? L'amore? E cosa sarebbe? La fedeltà? E chi ti dice che la avrai? La simpatia? La simpatia è una cazzata, la scusa per defilarsi da una persona (sei simpatico  ).

Che dire: amaro


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Anche io pensavo di essere vaccinato. Ma quando una persona arrivae ti dimostra sempre più di quello che hanno dimostrato le altre in passato, pensi che sia quella giusta. Invece... Io ora non penso che arriverà, che lo capirò, che avrò segnali. Perchè ormai non saprei nemmeno quali segnali accettare, e penso che rifiuterò tutto a prescindere. Un'altra volta non voglio.
> 
> Guarda, non voglio più nemmeno io dimostrare nulla. Ho imparato che non ho nulla da dimostrare. Cosa dimostri? L'amore? E cosa sarebbe? La fedeltà? E chi ti dice che la avrai? La simpatia? La simpatia è una cazzata, la scusa per defilarsi da una persona (sei simpatico  ).
> 
> Che dire: amaro


Macché! La simpatia invece è una cosa preziosissima!


----------



## Andy (24 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Macché! La simpatia invece è una cosa preziosissima!


Sì, nell'amicizia. Ma l'amicizia è un'altra cosa.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (24 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Anche io pensavo di essere vaccinato. Ma quando una persona arrivae ti dimostra sempre più di quello che hanno dimostrato le altre in passato, pensi che sia quella giusta. Invece... Io ora non penso che arriverà, che lo capirò, che avrò segnali. Perchè ormai non saprei nemmeno quali segnali accettare, e penso che rifiuterò tutto a prescindere. Un'altra volta non voglio.
> 
> Guarda, non voglio più nemmeno io dimostrare nulla. Ho imparato che non ho nulla da dimostrare. Cosa dimostri? L'amore? E cosa sarebbe? La fedeltà? E chi ti dice che la avrai? La simpatia? La simpatia è una cazzata, la scusa per defilarsi da una persona (sei simpatico  ).
> 
> Che dire: amaro


Andy non ho mai incontrato l'AMORE non so da cosa si riconosce....ma tutti quelli che lo hanno incontrato (o lo pensano, perchè ignorano di essere cornuti), dicono che lo riconosci!

Speriamo di avere affinato la vista per discernere la differenza tra lucciole e lanterne!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sì, nell'amicizia. Ma l'amicizia è un'altra cosa.


No, no, anche nell'amore. Vuoi mettere stare con uno/a simpatico/a, che ti fa fare delle belle risate quando torni a casa e che ti fa divertire, con uno/a antipatico/a, musone/a, che rompe le palle e non ride mai? Ma scherzi?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Andy non ho mai incontrato l'AMORE non so da cosa si riconosce....ma tutti quelli che lo hanno incontrato (o lo pensano, perchè ignorano di essere cornuti), dicono che lo riconosci!
> 
> Speriamo di avere affinato la vista per discernere la differenza tra lucciole e lanterne!


non è tanto questione di saper riconoscere l'amore dai calessi, ma piuttosto di riconoscere gli stronzi figli di puttana dalle persone umane


----------



## Andy (24 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Andy non ho mai incontrato l'AMORE non so da cosa si riconosce....ma tutti quelli che lo hanno incontrato (o lo pensano, perchè ignorano di essere cornuti), dicono che lo riconosci!
> 
> Speriamo di avere affinato la vista per discernere la differenza tra lucciole e lanterne!


L'amore lo riconosco: è quello che provo io. Ognuno sa cosa sente in se. Non conta se l'altro te lo concede. Se gli passa, tu diventi l'ultimo verme sulla faccia della Terra. Senza pietà.
La soluzione è... non darlo nemmeno tu, paraocchi, egoismo, e trovare altro con cui continuare a vivere. Che se lo scopo è invecchiare insieme ad un'altra persona... in effetti, è una cosa inventata dall'uomo. Non c'è scritto su nessuna tavola. Quindi, meglio voltarsi e pensare a se stessi.


----------



## Andy (24 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> No, no, anche nell'amore. Vuoi mettere stare con uno/a simpatico/a, che ti fa fare delle belle risate quando torni a casa e che ti fa divertire, con uno/a antipatico/a, musone/a, che rompe le palle e non ride mai? Ma scherzi?


Sai quante volte l'ho fatta piangere dal ridere? Ecco il risultato.

Non serve a nulla, solo a fare il saltimbanco per fare ridere una persona, che al tavolo guarda altrove...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sai quante volte l'ho fatta piangere dal ridere? Ecco il risultato.
> 
> Non serve a nulla, solo a fare il saltimbanco per fare ridere una persona, che al tavolo guarda altrove...


tu hai incontrato una stronza

quando incontrerai una donna come si deve vedrai che apprezzerà la tua simpatia (basta che non le racconti tutte le tue sfighe al primo appuntamento, mi raccomando Andy )


----------



## Andy (24 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> tu hai incontrato una stronza
> 
> quando incontrerai una donna come si deve vedrai che apprezzerà la tua simpatia (basta che non le racconti tutte le tue sfighe al primo appuntamento, mi raccomando Andy )


Parlavamo e ridevamo sempre. Mi diceva poi: hai visto come sono morte le altre coppie?, invece noi sempre a ridere e scherzare 

PS: bastonami... una volta conobbi una ragazza molto carina, era anche attrice di teatro. Un paio di uscite, poi alla terza al cinema ci abbracciammo. Uscimmo da neofidanzati un paio di volte, una sera al pub mi ubriacai e come una fontana le raccontai della mia ex che si prostituiva. Non l'ho più rivista...


----------



## diavoletta_78 (24 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Parlavamo e ridevamo sempre. Mi diceva poi: hai visto come sono morte le altre coppie?, invece noi sempre a ridere e scherzare
> 
> PS: bastonami... una volta conobbi una ragazza molto carina, era anche attrice di teatro. Un paio di uscite, poi alla terza al cinema ci abbracciammo. Uscimmo da neofidanzati un paio di volte, una sera al pub mi ubriacai e come una fontana le raccontai della mia ex che si prostituiva. Non l'ho più rivista... View attachment 4300


Ecco altra regola, evita di bere per evitare di raccontare delle tue ex alle neofidanzate!:carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Ecco altra regola, evita di bere per evitare di raccontare delle tue ex alle neofidanzate!:carneval:


Io eviterei di raccontare delle ex anche alle fidanzate collaudate


----------



## Andy (24 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Ecco altra regola, evita di bere per evitare di raccontare delle tue ex alle neofidanzate!:carneval:


No, no, non parlerò più del mio passato con nessuno, nemmeno se lo vogliono sapere. Dirò bugie per accontentarle.
Beh, buonanotte a tutti.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (25 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> No, no, non parlerò più del mio passato con nessuno, nemmeno se lo vogliono sapere. Dirò bugie per accontentarle.
> Beh, buonanotte a tutti.


Sogni belli!


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> siamo sempre li! se io decido di fare l'amante devo sapere di essere amante!


Ma porco casso can bestia...
Ma cosa siamo dei robotini con il ciccio e la fritola eh?
Ma che forse esiste una scuola per amanti?
Eh?
La madame bovary per tutti?
L'Anna Karenina ad usum delphini?

Ognuna si improvvisa sul campo, poi dipende molto da che invornito si tira su...
Mica sono tutte fortunate a tirarsi su un Lothar eh?

Povere donne che cosa si ritrovano poi?
Un ometto, triste e sconsolato piangente...che dice...ah perfortuna che ho te che mi capisci...mentre in casa ho l'arpia...

Ogni donna intelligente...
Sa che...
Sa che...
Sa che...
Dietro un uomo sposato...
Sta...
Un' altra donna.

E che peste mi colga se non esistono donne a cui il ruolo di amante è...
Perfettamente congeniale...
Se sono fortunate...
Piaccia o non piaccia...
Si pappano la parte migliore di quell'uomo.

E non 
Ah per fortuna che ho te...
Mia moglie non c'ha palle di stirarmi la camicia...
Che ce pensi te a pulire il mio culetto?


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> No, no, non parlerò più del mio passato con nessuno, nemmeno se lo vogliono sapere. Dirò bugie per accontentarle.
> Beh, buonanotte a tutti.


Andy inventati un passato epico...
Guarda a me...
Ei fu!
Aspetta dove l'ho messa...
la scrisse alce...boh...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ascoltami...io due sabati fa'ho''dovuto''correre in A13,ben conscio del tutor,forse l'ho eluso con una manovra che se mi vede la Stradale.....ma se mi arriva il verbale non posso di certo piangere,lo sapevo.
> 
> La coppia clandestina non ha alcun futuro davanti,questo lo sai dal primo bacio.....e'troppa comoda la casa e le solite abitudini


No se ti arriva il verbale, vai a fare l'amicone del poliziotto frustrato...vedrai ti abbonano la multa....eh?
Lothar...dipende da cosa hai in casa.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai cosa mi fa incazzare, che nonostante si sappia c'è sempre qualcuna che ci casca. Questa cazzo di convinzione che noi donne li possiamo cambiare. Questo intestardirci che, arriviamo noi e loro cambieranno. Mi indispettisce che alla fine sia la donna a fare la parte della cretinetta che ci casca.
> Ecco adesso vorrei la Matra....so che troverebbe parole migliori delle mie.


Non esistono a mio avviso cretinette che ci cascano, ma esistono dei vissuti affettivi.
Ci sono situazioni in cui qualsiasi cosa è meglio del niente.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dipende anche da tanti altri fattori Farfie. Voglio essere presuntuoso e dire che magari donne come Orchidea o la nuova utente, uomini come quelli di cui hanno parlato, se li avessero incontrati in altri momenti della loro vita, gli avrebbero riso in faccia e mandati a quel paese a passi lunghi e ben distesi; se hai invece la sfiga d'incontrarli in momenti in cui le circostanze sono diverse, e ti ci rovini....


Bravo Tuba...
A sto giro ti ho approvato io...
Cazzo...però sta storia mi è maestra.
Mi è capitato un caso eh?
Ed è stata durissima per me.
In questi casi bisogna essere molto chiari, e non giocattolare...su...
Facile dire sono innamorata.
Ma porco cane...ma che fare se dietro questo aspetto scopriamo solo un enorme bisogno di amore? Di affetto ecc..ecc..ecc..eh?
Secondo me esistono uomini che giocattolano con i sentimenti, poi la roba gli sfugge di mano...e la donna viene a chiederti poi conto...di cosa tu hai fatto con quello che lei ti ha dato in mano...
Guardate che è durissima.
Tu le dici...dai è stata una cosa così...dai una bella avventuretta...dai ci siamo divertiti...
Lei ti risponde..ah ma ci vediamo ancora vero?
Allora tu ti dici...beh dai una pizza...chissà...
E paffete capita un'altra volta...
Lei poi ti manda mail d'amore...casso...d'amore...solo tu mi fai sentire così libera e spontanea...tu qua, tu là...
E tu ti dici...ma cosa casso dice su...

E a me è rimasto dentro un amaro che non vi dico...
Casso se una si è presa una scuffia e tu no...che cosa fare eh?
Non bisogna lasciare in pace sta qua?
No eh?

Infatti non rispondendo alle mail...o rispondendo con..un ah guarda sto nei casini...mi faccio vivo io quando posso...e non scrivendo più...ho evitato dei disastri eh?

Ma vorrei vedere io se poi...un giorno mi gira e dico...
Ah che bello rivediamoci...sarà figo...

Mah...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Secondo me chi ci casca sono solo donne alla disperata ricerca di amore...
> Io avrei limitato la conoscenza dopo aver saputo il grassetto. Due che sono separati di fatto e che vivono già in due case differenti...hanno già risolto il lato economico della faccenda...quindi perché non separarsi legalmente? E' giusto una firmetta a quel punto. A lungo andare, non sentendo ancora notizie di separazioni la cosa mi sarebbe puzzata ancora di più....


Ma tu pensi che non esistano uomini specializzati in certi tipi di donne eh?
Mai letto del caso di uno, che sapeva perfino come farsi dare da loro...tutti i loro soldi?
Alla fine è stato denunciato...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Eliade, beate voi che siete nate intelligenti e con l'autostima alle stelle...c'è chi invece per arrivare allo stesso livello, con cui voi siete nate, prima deve passare attraverso questa dolorosa fase! E alcune volte ci passa, 10, 100, 1000 e ricade sempre negli stessi errori...
> Il mondo è bello perchè vario e al mondo esistono anche donne che subiscono violenze atroci senza avere la forza di uscirne, persone che si rifugiano in droga o alcool, esistono persone che da sole, pur avendo tutti i segnali, vivono dipendenze!
> 
> Sparare sulla croce rossa per voi è facile, perchè siete tutte brave e furbe, avete fiuto e non vi fate fregare.....ma, vi chiedo ci siete nate o lo avete imparato dalla vita?
> ...


Grande sto post!
Sempre facile insegnare la vita agli altri eh?
Ah sei in riserva?
Facile vai dal benzinaio no?
Non ho soldi, mi passi qualcosa perchè faccia il pieno?
Tutti zitti e tutti boni, 
S'è fatto tardi ciao.


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Chiara tranquilla...che il lato positivo in queste situazione c'è sempre, non è mai troppo tardi per imparare....
> Oggi ci siamo illuse, domani avremo fiuto, mi auguro, per capire quando scappareeeeeeeeee lontano da certi uomini o come gestirli!
> Credo che tutti voi potete dire quello che volete ma ognuno deve poterci passare attraverso certe esperienze per capire da sola....
> Hai ragione, ci facciamo guidare dall'idea che le favole non esistono solo nei film che pensiamo alla nostra vita come i finali dei film....
> ...


Le favole esistono, solo che noi siamo capitate in quella sbagliata!


----------



## Andy (25 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Andy inventati un passato epico...
> Guarda a me...
> Ei fu!
> Aspetta dove l'ho messa...
> la scrisse alce...boh...


----------



## Andy (25 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grande sto post!
> *Sempre facile insegnare la vita agli altri eh?
> Ah sei in riserva?
> Facile vai dal benzinaio no?
> ...


Hai detto tutto in 5 righe 

Ma proprio tutto


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tu pensi che non esistano uomini specializzati in certi tipi di donne eh?
> Mai letto del caso di uno, che sapeva perfino come farsi dare da loro...tutti i loro soldi?
> Alla fine è stato denunciato...


vero, quello in Toscana!

E una l'ha perfino sciolta nell'acido! e ha fatto fuori anche la madre della tipa!


----------



## Andy (25 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> vero, quello in Toscana!
> 
> E una l'ha perfino sciolta nell'acido! e ha fatto fuori anche la madre della tipa!


Ora so chi voglio essere...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ora so chi voglio essere...


io parlavo di questo, non se se il conte si riferiva a lui:

http://www.lanazione.it/toscana/cronaca/2011/08/20/565986-donne_scomparse.shtml

gran bel pezzo di merda, ed è pure fuori


----------



## Stermy (25 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Eliade, beate voi che siete nate intelligenti e con l'autostima alle stelle...c'è chi invece per arrivare allo stesso livello, con cui voi siete nate, prima deve passare attraverso questa dolorosa fase! E alcune volte ci passa, 10, 100, 1000 e ricade sempre negli stessi errori...
> Il mondo è bello perchè vario e al mondo esistono anche donne che subiscono violenze atroci senza avere la forza di uscirne, persone che si rifugiano in droga o alcool, esistono persone che da sole, pur avendo tutti i segnali, vivono dipendenze!
> 
> Sparare sulla croce rossa per voi è facile, perchè siete tutte brave e furbe, avete fiuto e non vi fate fregare.....ma, vi chiedo ci siete nate o lo avete imparato dalla vita?
> ...


Diavole' io ci leggo una contraddizione grossa come una casa e poi prendendo spunto su di te ma la situazione e' sovrapponibile a tutti, il "capitare in un momento della vita" (lo stronzo che ti fotte perche' in quel momento sei fragile), essendo animali sociali non fatti per stare da soli, sto' benedetto momento di pseudo fragilita' che ci fa sentire la necessita' di stare con un altro per colmare i nostri vuoti esistenziali, inizia da quando l'ormone comincia a fare capoccella....a 13-14 anni o giu' per su'...

ahahahahahahah

non vi affibbiate alibi del cazzo, perche' il cinico Lothar al ghe' rasun....se si passa sotto al tutor a manetta poi non scassiamo la minchia o ti ripeto, andiamo nelle chat per rimorchiare e poi ce lamentiamo della nostra sfiga...

la sfiga non e' cieca, ce vede benissimo...

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Ottobre 2011)

Stermy ha detto:


> Diavole' io ci leggo una contraddizione grossa come una casa e poi prendendo spunto su di te ma la situazione e' sovrapponibile a tutti, il "capitare in un momento della vita" (lo stronzo che ti fotte perche' in quel momento sei fragile), essendo animali sociali non fatti per stare da soli, sto' benedetto momento di pseudo fragilita' che ci fa sentire la necessita' di stare con un altro per colmare i nostri vuoti esistenziali, inizia da quando l'ormone comincia a fare capoccella....a 13-14 anni o giu' per su'...
> 
> ahahahahahahah
> 
> ...


ma t'hanno di nuovo congelato???


----------



## diavoletta_78 (25 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dipende anche da tanti altri fattori Farfie. Voglio essere presuntuoso e dire che magari donne come Orchidea o la nuova utente, uomini come quelli di cui hanno parlato, *se li avessero incontrati in altri momenti della loro vita,* gli avrebbero riso in faccia e mandati a quel paese a passi lunghi e ben distesi; se hai invece la sfiga d'incontrarli in momenti in cui le circostanze sono diverse, e ti ci rovini....



Convengo con te, perchè è un pò quello che è capitato a me.....era il momento ad essere sbagliato, purtroppo!
Io posso parlare per me, ero sola da diversi anni e un pò in me era nata la convinzione che fossi brutta e per questo mi ritrovavo ad essere sola perchè non potevo interessare a nessuno!
Ho un carattere piuttosto chiuso e introverso, quindi sono sempre stata scambiata per una che se la tira o antipatica....è un marchio a cui ormai sono abituata! Fortunatamente con gli anni, crescendo attraverso esperienze di vita, sono migliorata molto...

Qualche mese prima di "conoscerlo", avevo iniziato una dieta, mi ero rimessa in forma, avevo fatto allungare di nuovo i capelli, avevo iniziato a fare le prime mesches ecc.....
Insomma una serie di cambiamenti che mi avevano illuminato e ridato un minimo di sicurezza, mi piacevo di più io! Fino a prima di lui, non avevo mai conosciuto persone di chat o avuto interesse a farlo.

Con lui, fu la stessa cosa all'inizio, poi un giorno tra me e me, mi dissi che male c'è? Mi sono lasciata andare, in un momento in cui quel bisogno di avere qualcuno al mio fianco si faceva sentire forte! Fino a prima di quel momento non ne avevo mai sofferto così tanto.
Il secondo dopo aver conosciuto lui, tutti gli uomini che incontravo si accorgevano di me, tutti mi venivano dietro ma per me ormai era già tardi....

Tardi nel senso che ero attratta da lui mi ero lasciata andare a lui e tutto il resto non mi interessava! Poi, sono entrata in un vortice negativo da cui, per avendo consapevolezza non sono riuscita a uscire e ancora non ne esco....


Quindi anche io come Tubarao, convengo che dietro queste scelte "sbagliate", non ci sono cretinette convinte di poter cambiare l'uomo di turno ma a volte, non sempre io parlo per me, donne che hanno un disagio interiore ben più profondo.
Il restare legati a uomini sbagliati è solo il sintomo di una patologia molto ma molto più profonda, che ha radici nella famiglia, nel vissuto, nell'educazione ecc....
Dietro queste storie, oltre le moglie, ci sono donne che magari per prime hanno una scarsa concezione di sè, come nel mio caso. Negli anni mi devo essere autoconvinta di non meritare amore, di essere talmente poco piacevole come persona che nessuno possa provare interesse per me....

Per questo odio qui viene qui semplicisticamente a dire "io al posto vostro non ci sarei cascata", " ma di che vi lagnate", " lo avete voluto voi"....

Qualcuno potrà anche dire, non siamo psicologi e bisogna che vi rivolgiate a professionisti. Io ho fatto anche questo, un poco mi ha aiutato ma è evidente che non avevo finito il mio percorso a dispetto di quanto abbia ritenuto la psicologa, certo gli ultimi eventi si sono verificati dopo....in parte avevo ritrovato serenità, in quel periodo!

Per me essere arrivata qui è stato quasi terapeutico, scrivere, confrontarmi, discutere, rispondere ai vari post mi ha tenuta viva e occupata! Sono felice di aver ritrovato questo post in cui potermi riesprimere di nuovo, in un momento in cui sono di nuovo in una fase negativa! Per questo vorrei che a volte, vi rendiate conto che chi viene a lamentarsi qui, non lo fa solo per spirito di lamentela ma, per "sfogare", una rabbia, una frustrazione, un pensiero negativo....piuttosto che fare altre cazzate!


----------



## Stermy (25 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma t'hanno di nuovo congelato???


Oh Yes...

ma e' na' goduria sapere che er fallito sklera solo vedendo er nick...


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma porco casso can bestia...
> Ma cosa siamo dei robotini con il ciccio e la fritola eh?
> Ma che forse esiste una scuola per amanti?
> Eh?
> ...


Conte allora se vogliamo scherzare scherziamo! 
non esiste una scuola per amanti e non sto condannando nessuno! 
ci sono situazioni e situazioni....ma nel momento in cui si è  CONSAPEVOLI di ricoprire il ruolo dell'amante bisogna essere CONSAPEVOLI dei rischi che si corrono tra cui anche quello di innamorarsi! 
allora le cose sono due: o si "evita" di fare le amanti...oppure se ti innamori poi non ti lamenti


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Convengo con te, perchè è un pò quello che è capitato a me.....era il momento ad essere sbagliato, purtroppo!
> Io posso parlare per me, ero sola da diversi anni e un pò in me era nata la convinzione che fossi brutta e per questo mi ritrovavo ad essere sola a non interessare a nessuno!
> Qualche mese prima di "conoscerlo", avevo iniziato una dieta, mi ero rimessa in forma, avevo fatto allungare di nuovo i capelli, avevo iniziato a fare le prime mesches ecc.....
> Insomma una serie di cambiamenti che mi avevano illuminato e ridato un minimo di sicurezza, mi piacevo di più io! Fino a prima di lui, non avevo mai conosciuto persone di chat o avuto interesse a farlo.
> ...


Diavolè già l'ho scritto! la tua situazione è diversa! non sapevi di essere la sua amante!


----------



## dottor manhattan (25 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma t'hanno di nuovo congelato???


No l'hanno rimesso in incubazione.

Tutte le volte che sguscia fuori ricomincia a blaterare e si pensa che non è ancora maturo.....e di nuovo in incubatrice.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Ottobre 2011)

oddio si è cancellato tutto!

non volevo


----------



## Stermy (25 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Convengo con te, perchè è un pò quello che è capitato a me.....era il momento ad essere sbagliato, purtroppo!
> Io posso parlare per me, ero sola da diversi anni e un pò in me era nata la convinzione che fossi brutta e per questo mi ritrovavo ad essere sola a non interessare a nessuno!
> Qualche mese prima di "conoscerlo", avevo iniziato una dieta, mi ero rimessa in forma, avevo fatto allungare di nuovo i capelli, avevo iniziato a fare le prime mesches ecc.....
> Insomma una serie di cambiamenti che mi avevano illuminato e ridato un minimo di sicurezza, mi piacevo di più io! Fino a prima di lui, non avevo mai conosciuto persone di chat o avuto interesse a farlo.
> ...


Addirittura???

Per me non hai nessuna patologia....ma de che?...

e' da quando nasciamo che ci vediamo sempre brutti e ce la meniamo se all'asilo o quando comincia la sQuola la bonazza de turno nun ce caga...

ma cresci va, che la presa per il culo che vai cercando qua ti farebbe solo peggio...

evita le chat o vacci sapendo che te poji pija' il tram in pieno viso...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Ottobre 2011)

ora ci riprovo:

Stermi però sei cattivo

se io da quando l'ormone ha cominciato a fare capoccella frequento persone di un certo tipo e poi quando ne ho 21 ne incontro - per sfiga - una di un altro tipo, un tipo di persona che non ho mai frequentato e con cui non so bene come rapportarmi, e che mi intimorisce ma allo stesso tempo mi affascina perché questa persona ha fatto esperienze completamente diverse dalle mie, è cresciuto in un altro ambiente, si atteggia a uomo vissuto, che sa tutto lui, e fa questo e quello, ed è stronzo........ LO SO, dovrei fuggire, ma io cerco di fuggire e lui ritorna e mi riprende e io come una cretina mi lascio riprendere... e poi però ce la faccio a tirarmene fuori, ma solo dopo aver prima toccato il fondo.... ma devo sentirmi comunque un'idiota e colpevolizzarmi per quello che è successo per sempre? Non è più importante essere consapevoli di avere imparato la lezione ed essere in grado di evitare che cose così possano capitarmi di nuovo?

Poi, questo è quello che è capitato a me, ma mi sembra abbastanza paragonabile a quello che è capitato a Diavoletta, anche se io non lo avevo conosciuto in chat


----------



## Ultimo (25 Ottobre 2011)

Ho letto poco di questa discussione, poche pagine all'inizio, e adesso l'ultima,vorrei scrivere alcune cose anche io, e le scrivo.
Abbiamo una donna sposata che incontra un'altro uomo sposato, questi assieme tradiscono i partner.
Lei dice a lui che è innamorata, lui dice a lei che è innamorato.
Ora mi domando, perchè questi non lasciano i partner cornificati? perchè ci sono i figli? perchè devono organizzarsi? o per altri motivi? 
Ragazzi smettiamola di prenderci in giro!! quando si tradisce e la storia continua nel tempo entrambi sanno bene cosa stanno facendo, solo che spesso la situazione gli sta bene! non gli conviene dire a se stessi ma che minchia sto facendo ?? ma che sto facendo a mio marito/moglie ? 
Quando un tradimento si continua nel tempo è facile prendere come scusante "sono innamorato/a mi hanno preso in giro. E' tutta una scusa a cui crediamo e vogliamo credere.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (25 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Diavolè già l'ho scritto! la tua situazione è diversa! non sapevi di essere la sua amante!


Simy questo l'ho capito ma mi sento in ogni caso "amante" e quindi partecipe di questo post, anche se parliamo di una condizione diversa...i sentimenti che ho provato, sono uguali!


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Stermi però sei cattivo
> 
> se io da quando l'ormone ha cominciato a fare capoccella frequento persone di un certo tipo e poi quando ne ho 21 ne incontro - per sfiga - una di un altro tipo, un tipo di persona che non ho mai frequentato e con cui non so bene come rapportarmi, e che mi intimorisce ma allo stesso tempo mi affascina perché questa persona ha fatto esperienze completamente diverse dalle mie, è cresciuto in un altro ambiente, si atteggia a uomo vissuto, che sa tutto lui, e fa questo e quello, ed è stronzo........ LO SO, dovrei fuggire, ma io cerco di fuggire e lui ritorna e mi riprende e io come una cretina mi lascio riprendere... e poi però ce la faccio a tirarmene fuori, ma solo dopo aver prima toccato il fondo.... ma devo sentirmi comunque un'idiota e colpevolizzarmi per quello che è successo per sempre? Non è più importante essere consapevoli di avere imparato la lezione ed essere in grado di evitare che cose così possano capitarmi di nuovo?
> 
> ...


uala', te sarvo io...ahahahahah

beh pero' qua non si discute della botte pregresse di diavoletta quando era tutta ciccia e brufoli...ahahahahah

ma na' bottarella da trentenne...

de che stamo a parla'?

dove ha dimostrato che ad ogni botta acquisiva esperienza e non ripeteva paro paro sempre le cazzate?

ce more combinata cosi'...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## diavoletta_78 (25 Ottobre 2011)

Stermy ha detto:


> Addirittura???
> 
> Per me non hai nessuna patologia....ma de che?...
> 
> ...


Io non vado in chat e non ho mai conosciuto persone....lui ha trovato il mio contatto messenger, che usavo solo per persone conosciute in altri ambiti....

Non cerco prese per culo qua....si vede che non aver fatto l'asilo mi ha fatto saltare un anello importante nella catena dell'autostima!


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Simy questo l'ho capito ma mi sento in ogni caso "amante" e quindi partecipe di questo post, anche se parliamo di una condizione diversa...i sentimenti che ho provato, sono uguali!


è giusto quello che dici! i sentimenti che tu hai provato erano gli stessi! ma tu - seppur amante - non sei partita nella tua relazione con al consapevolezza di esserlo....quindi lui ha giocato molto sporco con te!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (25 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ora ci riprovo:
> 
> Stermi però sei cattivo
> 
> ...



SI!


----------



## Andy (25 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ho letto poco di questa discussione, poche pagine all'inizio, e adesso l'ultima,vorrei scrivere alcune cose anche io, e le scrivo.
> Abbiamo una donna *sposata *che incontra un'altro uomo *sposato*, questi assieme tradiscono i partner.
> Lei dice a lui che è innamorata, lui dice a lei che è innamorato.
> Ora mi domando, perchè questi non lasciano i partner cornificati? perchè ci sono i figli? perchè devono organizzarsi? o per altri motivi?
> ...


Giusto. A volte uno dei due però non è sposato, per cui fa l'amante di una persona sposata.
Poi ci sono due ulteriori casi:

-l'amante *sa *di essere un amante, e do ragione a tutti quelli che dicono di non lamentarsi
-l'amante *non sa* di esserlo, pensa che abbia una storia con un'altra persona che calcola le sue mosse in modo da ingannarla, da farle pensare di essere il suo fidanzato. E siccome le persone, se si comportano a modo, non investigano ogni minuto sotto casa dell'altro, perchè si fidano (altrimenti la storia nemmeno la si inizia, se non c'è quel minimo di fiducia), allora vengono letteralmente truffate. In questo caso lo stronzo è colui che si fa l'amante. Stronzo senza motivi giustificabili. E l'amante può avere tutte le colpe del mondo, ma l'unica vera sua colpa è stata quella di fidarsi.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (25 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> è giusto quello che dici! i sentimenti che tu hai provato erano gli stessi! ma tu - seppur amante - non sei partita nella tua relazione con al consapevolezza di esserlo....quindi lui ha giocato molto sporco con te!



Lo so, infatti la mia rabbia deriva da questo ma non è una giustificazione...in ogni caso, la responsabilità è mia, per aver perso tempo, dietro costui!


----------



## Stermy (25 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Io non vado in chat e non ho mai conosciuto persone....lui ha trovato il mio contatto messenger, che usavo solo per persone conosciute in altri ambiti....
> 
> Non cerco prese per culo qua....si vede che non aver fatto l'asilo mi ha fatto saltare un anello importante nella catena dell'autostima!


Mo' non t'ipnotizzare sulla distinzione tra una chat canonica e messenger perche' tra l'altro ci puoi rimanere fregata anche se il tipo poco affidabile te lo presentassero amici comuni...o il parroco...ahahahahahah

Comunque oh se le cerchi (le prese per il culo)....

hai dato anche la colpa a tua madre se sei fragile in perpetuo...

ma va la', ma va la'...(alla Ghedini)...

ahahahahah


----------



## diavoletta_78 (25 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Giusto. A volte uno dei due però non è sposato, per cui fa l'amante di una persona sposata.
> Poi ci sono due ulteriori casi:
> 
> -l'amante *sa *di essere un amante, e do ragione a tutti quelli che dicono di non lamentarsi
> -l'amante non sa di non esserlo, pensa che abbia una storia con un'altra persona che calcola le sue mosse in modo da ingannarla, da farle pensare di essere il suo fidanzato. E siccome le persone, se si comportano a modo, non investigano ogni minuto sotto casa dell'altro, perchè si fidano (altrimenti la storia nemmeno la si inizia, se non c'è quel minimo di fiducia), allora vengono letteralmente truffate. In questo caso lo stronzo è colui che si fa l'amante. Stronzo senza motivi giustificabili. E l'amante può avere tutte le colpe del mondo, ma *l'unica vera sua colpa è stata quella di fidarsi*.


----------



## Andy (25 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Io non vado in chat e non ho mai conosciuto persone....lui ha trovato il mio contatto messenger, che usavo solo per persone conosciute in altri ambiti....
> 
> Non cerco prese per culo qua....si vede che non aver fatto l'asilo mi ha fatto saltare un anello importante nella catena dell'autostima!


Ti dirò, io paradossalmente non faccio distinzioni. Ho conosciuto ragazze tramite amici e comitive, ma anche tramite incontri al buio, da chat e annunci.
Le persone sono sempre quelle, le stesse che conosci da una vita, poi cercano in chat: non vi è differenza e motivo di vergogna alla fine. L'unica cosa è che in chat si nascondono anche i pervertiti, che li sapresti riconoscere in una comitiva, ma lì no, per cui bisogna andarci mooolto più piano.
Devo dire la verità: io così ho conosciuto più ragazze sincere di quelle incontrate per la strada...


----------



## Stermy (25 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> SI!


Quindi mo' la lezione l'hai imparata?

Deo gratias...

ahahahahah


----------



## diavoletta_78 (25 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> uala', te sarvo io...ahahahahah
> 
> beh pero' qua non si discute della botte pregresse di diavoletta quando era tutta ciccia e brufoli...ahahahahah
> 
> ...


Pur lavorando a Roma, faccio fatica anche a comprendere il romano scritto!
Non ho ancora dimostrato niente infatti, nella misura in cui sono ancora coinvolta.....ci si augura che le botte ricevute, siano servite a esperienza!


I brufoli non li ho mai avuti!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (25 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ti dirò, io paradossalmente non faccio distinzioni. Ho conosciuto ragazze tramite amici e comitive, ma anche tramite incontri al buio, da chat e annunci.
> Le persone sono sempre quelle, le stesse che conosci da una vita, poi cercano in chat: non vi è differenza e motivo di vergogna alla fine. L'unica cosa è che in chat si nascondono anche i pervertiti, che li sapresti riconoscere in una comitiva, ma lì no, per cui bisogna andarci mooolto più piano.
> Devo dire la verità: io così ho conosciuto più ragazze sincere di quelle incontrate per la strada...


Andy non è che io ho problemi a dire le cose come stanno, non mi devo vergognare di come lo abbia incontrato....E' casuale come tante altre persone che potevo conoscere per strada appunto! Uno sconosciuto!

Il fatto di aver voluto incontrare una persona non fa delle chat un posto di pervertiti, io ci vado cauta perchè non uso le chat per incontrare gente!

L'unica chat che usavo era legata a un sito, dove ciò che mi lega agli altri era una passione comune e lì tutte le persone conosciute, sono amici normalissimi! Anche a distanza di anni!

L'unica eccezione negativa è stata lui ma non perchè lo abbia incontrato in chat....potevo incontrarlo per strada, in giro per Roma e questo non cambia la persona!


----------



## Andy (25 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Pur lavorando a Roma, faccio fatica anche a comprendere il romano scritto!
> Non ho ancora dimostrato niente infatti, nella misura in cui sono ancora coinvolta.....*ci si augura che le botte ricevute, siano servite a esperienza!
> *
> 
> I brufoli non li ho mai avuti!


Forse non lo si dovrebbe nemmeno pensare: è come dire, da domani mi metto a dieta... ma poi nessuno lo fa.
Bisogna che l'esperienza calchi davvero la tua persona, che poi diventi parte di quello che sei, senza nemmeno pensarci più.

Io sono convinto che chi è stronzo non stia a pensare: ora faccio lo stronzo. Lo è e basta, perchè è nella natura del Leone essere carnivoro, non conosce altro.


----------



## Stermy (25 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> I brufoli non li ho mai avuti!


Ah percio'....e dillo prima...ahahahahah

a bella de casa, te me sa che ce rimarrai per un bel pezzo qua a scartavetrare i coglioni sull'aria fritta...

ahahahahah


----------



## dottor manhattan (25 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Pur lavorando a Roma, faccio fatica anche a comprendere il romano scritto!
> Non ho ancora dimostrato niente infatti, nella misura in cui sono ancora coinvolta.....ci si augura che le botte ricevute, siano servite a esperienza!
> 
> 
> I brufoli non li ho mai avuti!


Ma chi non sbaglia in fondo.

C'è solo da dire, credo, che vi sono purtroppo persone più "esposte" di altre. In ogni caso si tratta di consapevolezze e si acquisiscono anche sbagliando.

Ci si augura quindi che sbagliando si acquisiscano le proprie consapevolezze.


----------



## MK (25 Ottobre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> avete scritto in fronte: sono donna, devo lasciarmi guidare dall'uomo
> 
> non volete decidervi di entrare nelle storie da protagoniste


Scusa Chiara ma un discorso del genere lo potrebbe fare una donna single che non vuole legami e sceglie liberamente. Scegliere col porto sicuro a casa è un'altra cosa.


----------



## Andy (25 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Andy non è che io ho problemi a dire le cose come stanno, *non mi devo vergognare di come lo abbia incontrato....*E' casuale come tante altre persone che potevo conoscere per strada appunto! Uno sconosciuto!
> 
> Il fatto di aver voluto incontrare una persona non fa delle chat un posto di pervertiti, io ci vado cauta perchè non uso le chat per incontrare gente!
> 
> ...


Assolutamente, non dirlo a me.
Guarda... però converrai su una cosa.
Presenti ai tuoi amici/parenti/genitori un compagno: la prima domanda che ti viene fatta (ma solo perchè la gente è ipocrita): dove vi siete conosciuti?
Mai sia a dire in chatt o per annuncio, mai sia: diventi sfigato all'istante.

Devi sempre dire: a una festa, al cinema, in comitiva. SEMPRE!

La stessa gente che ti fa quella domanda, poi, bazzica su Badoo e simili dalla mattina alla sera...


----------



## diavoletta_78 (25 Ottobre 2011)

Stermy ha detto:


> Mo' non t'ipnotizzare sulla distinzione tra una chat canonica e messenger perche' tra l'altro ci puoi rimanere fregata anche se il tipo poco affidabile te lo presentassero amici comuni...o il parroco...ahahahahahah
> 
> Comunque oh se le cerchi (le prese per il culo)....
> 
> ...



Conveniamo sul fatto che appunto avrei potuto beccare una persona sbagliata anche se me la presenta il parroco....
Io non vado in cerca di prese per culo!

Non do colpe a mia madre se sono fragile in perpetuo....LEI di questa storia neanche lo sa....lo può solo immaginare!
Mi riferivo a mia madre, per il tipo di educazione ricevuta e quindi di insicurezze che ho acquisito negli anni!
Se per voi sono cazzate AMEN!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (25 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Assolutamente, non dirlo a me.
> Guarda... però converrai su una cosa.
> Presenti ai tuoi amici/parenti/genitori un compagno: la prima domanda che ti viene fatta (ma solo perchè la gente è ipocrita): dove vi siete conosciuti?
> Mai sia a dire in chatt o per annuncio, mai sia: diventi sfigato all'istante.
> ...


Andy penso che il mio ultimo problema è dire o non dire come l'ho conosciuto...io lo dico tranquillamente e poco importa cosa pensano gli altri. Il punto qui non è questo!

E' altro, anche se qualcuno qui dentro lo fa ridere!


----------



## dottor manhattan (25 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Conveniamo sul fatto che appunto avrei potuto beccare una persona sbagliata anche se me la presenta il parroco....
> Io non vado in cerca di prese per culo!
> 
> Non do colpe a mia madre se sono fragile in perpetuo....LEI di questa storia neanche lo sa....lo può solo immaginare!
> ...


Non sono assolutamente cosi.

E solo che chi le contesta evita di considerare le sue.

Tutti abbiamo delle insicurezze da combattere. Si identificano e si cerca di combattere in fondo la propria natura.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (25 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Ma chi non sbaglia in fondo.
> 
> C'è solo da dire, credo, che vi sono purtroppo persone più "esposte" di altre. In ogni caso si tratta di consapevolezze e si acquisiscono anche sbagliando.
> 
> *Ci si augura quindi che sbagliando si acquisiscano le proprie consapevolezze*.


Esatto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stermy (25 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Andy non è che io ho problemi a dire le cose come stanno, non mi devo vergognare di come lo abbia incontrato....E' casuale come tante altre persone che potevo conoscere per strada appunto! Uno sconosciuto!
> 
> Il fatto di aver voluto incontrare una persona non fa delle chat un posto di pervertiti, io ci vado cauta perchè non uso le chat per incontrare gente!
> 
> ...


ma manco te cambia...

 in fondo in fondo il problema chat o no, non te lo devi far diventare preminente, perche' te ce cascheresti co' tutte le scarpe anche se ti ripeto, lo stronzo te lo presentasse Teresina l'albanese...

la risposta e' dentro di te...


----------



## diavoletta_78 (25 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Non sono assolutamente cosi.
> 
> E solo che chi le contesta evita di considerare le sue.
> 
> Tutti abbiamo delle insicurezze da combattere. *Si identificano e si cerca di combattere in fondo la propria natura.*


Ma se leggi sopra quella deficiente sono io che credo che ognuno di noi ha delle insicurezze innate che derivano dall'ambiente dove si è cresciuti....


Ahimè farò tesoro che sono deficiente per queste mie considerazioni!


----------



## Andy (25 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Conveniamo sul fatto che appunto avrei potuto beccare una persona sbagliata anche se me la presenta il parroco....
> Io non vado in cerca di prese per culo!
> 
> Non do colpe a mia madre se sono fragile in perpetuo....LEI di questa storia neanche lo sa....lo può solo immaginare!
> ...


Senti, io a posteriori ripenso sempre a tutto di una storia, soprattutto alle fasi iniziali. 
E' li che mi rendo conto di essere stato stupido.

I segnali c'erano da subito!! Io non li vedevo, o non li volevo vedere. E sbagliavo a non volerli vedere.

Con la mia ultima, pochi giorni dopo che ci fidanzammo successe una cosa. Mi disse che c'era un uomo che ci seguiva. Io le chiesi se fosse sposata (perchè è anche una donna più grande di me): lei non mi volle rispondere. Ecco, lì ad esempio, dovevo fare lo stronzo io: ehi bella, presentati con una dimostrazione! Portami a casa tua. Non l'ho fatto, ci ho passato sopra.

E poi diciamocelo, una bella quarantenne che sta ancora a fare la studentessa all'università... non torna MAI! Non vale la scusa: sono entrata in depressione quando il mio ex (con cui sono stata *6MESI6*) mi ha tradito con una cessa... per arrivare a 40 anni e non ti sei ancora laureata. Dietro c'è un fosso profondissimo.
Questa cose le sapevo all'inizio. Il mio errore è stato quello, di non essere un figlio di puttana, scoparmela e continuare per la mia strada con altre ragazze...


----------



## dottor manhattan (25 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Ma se leggi sopra quella deficiente sono io che credo che ognuno di noi ha delle insicurezze innate che derivano dall'ambiente dove si è cresciuti....
> Ahimè farò tesoro che sono deficiente per queste mie considerazioni!


Quella è una delle cose più vere che possano esistere.

Tu devi considerarla una vera e propria eredità ricevuta. Magari poco gradita, ma che fa parte della staffetta della tua vita.

Devi solo sincerarti del fatto che hai assunto questa condizione e con quella cercare migliorare. Lo farai per te, e per tua madre (visto che la citi) indirettamente.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (25 Ottobre 2011)

Stermy ha detto:


> ma manco te cambia...
> 
> * in fondo in fondo il problema chat o no, non te lo devi far diventare preminente*, perche' te ce cascheresti co' tutte le scarpe anche se ti ripeto, lo stronzo te lo presentasse Teresina l'albanese...
> 
> la risposta e' dentro di te...


Il problema chat lo ha sollevato qualcun'altro, deridendo della situazione e dicendo che lo avevo incontrato in chat...poichè così effettivamente è stato, la persona di cui sopra, come te afferma che sono deficiente!

Per te sono deficiente a prescindere perchè ci cascherei a prescindere....

Meno male che almeno sul fatto che la risposta è dentro di noi, la condivido! Anche se poi qui dentro c'è chi pensa che sia deficiente anche per questo!


----------



## Stermy (25 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Conveniamo sul fatto che appunto avrei potuto beccare una persona sbagliata anche se me la presenta il parroco....
> Io non vado in cerca di prese per culo!
> 
> Non do colpe a mia madre se sono fragile in perpetuo....LEI di questa storia neanche lo sa....lo può solo immaginare!
> ...


Benvenuta nel club "Tutti abbiamo avuto una madre perfetta e non rompicoglioni come quella de Diavoletta!"

ahahahah

Percio' continua lo "svezzamento ritardato" fuori come stai facendo, non focalizzandoti sui punti sbagliati ma concentrandoti solo su te stessa...


----------



## diavoletta_78 (25 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Quella è una delle cose più vere che possano esistere.
> 
> Tu devi considerarla una vera e propria eredità ricevuta. Magari poco gradita, ma che fa parte della staffetta della tua vita.
> 
> Devi solo sincerarti del fatto che hai assunto questa condizione e con quella cercare migliorare. Lo farai per te, e per tua madre (visto che la citi) indirettamente.


Non dirlo a me, dillo a chi mi prende per culo per queste mie considerazioni! Derivate da anni di riflessioni e letture ecc...

Io devo farlo soprattutto per me, mia madre la cito ma è ovvio che lei sia inconsapevole di come mi abbia influenzato! Anche se qui qualcuno pensa che stia cercando scuse che non esistono non è vero...ma per me va bene, far ridere gli altri, e fargli pensare che sono deficiente!

Se c'è una cosa che ho imparato da questa storia è che non sarà uno stermy qualunque o sterminator a mettere in discussione me stessa! Loro posso ridicolizzarmi e offendere quanto vogliono ma neanche li considero, perchè non mi sento stupida solo perchè loro lo pensano!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (25 Ottobre 2011)

Stermy ha detto:


> Benvenuta nel club "Tutti abbiamo avuto una madre perfetta e non rompicoglioni come quella de Diavoletta!"
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> Percio' continua lo "svezzamento ritardato" fuori come stai facendo, non focalizzandoti sui punti sbagliati ma concentrandoti solo su te stessa...


Lo svezzamento ritardato appunto lo vivo da sola, senza coinvolgere nessuno in casa mia....facendo molte riflessioni su me stessa!


----------



## Stermy (25 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Il problema chat lo ha sollevato qualcun'altro, deridendo della situazione e dicendo che lo avevo incontrato in chat...poichè così effettivamente è stato, la persona di cui sopra, come te afferma che sono deficiente!
> 
> Per te sono deficiente a prescindere perchè ci cascherei a prescindere....
> 
> Meno male che almeno sul fatto che la risposta è dentro di noi, la condivido! Anche se poi qui dentro c'è chi pensa che sia deficiente anche per questo!



Facciamo a capirci...

il problema chat ti e' stato evidenziato perche' te la menavi sulla sfiga, essendo li' molto facile incocciare nelle sòle...

a domanda hai risposto che sei consapevole del beccarsi le sòle e quindi che vai cercando?

Due so' le cose:

a- hai poche esperienze che ti hanno formato correttamente;

b- non riesci a formarti dalle esperienze ed ogni volta ricominci da zero;

comunque tranquilla, non sei deficiente, sei intelligente ma non ti applichi...

vabbuo'?

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Stermy (25 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Lo svezzamento ritardato appunto lo vivo da sola, senza coinvolgere nessuno in casa mia....facendo molte riflessioni su me stessa!


???

ma tu non devi tanto farti seghe mentali riflettendo, tu devi agire, cioe' prendere una gamma di inculate tale che ti formino...ma non sempre le stesse pero'...ahahahah

comunque un'inculata presa leggendo un libro non l'avevo ancora sentito...

grazie...s'impara sempre nella vita...

ahahahahah


----------



## dottor manhattan (25 Ottobre 2011)

Stermy ha detto:


> ???
> 
> ma tu non devi tanto farti seghe mentali riflettendo, tu devi agire, cioe' prendere una gamma di inculate tale che ti formino...ma non sempre le stesse pero'...ahahahah
> 
> ...


Sterminè, lo sta facendo.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (25 Ottobre 2011)

Stermy ha detto:


> Facciamo a capirci...
> 
> *il problema chat ti e' stato evidenziato perche' te la menavi sulla sfiga*, *essendo li' molto facile incocciare nelle sòle...*
> 
> ...


1) Io non ho mai detto di essere sfigata, il termine sfigata l'ha usato qualcun'altro! 
 Mi sento molto fortunata se fortuna vogliamo chiamare i successi che ho ottenuto nella vita! 
2) Poichè consapevole di prendere sòle io non ho mai cercato l'amore nelle chat... ovvio è che l'unica volta che mi sono lasciata andare, ho preso la sòla ma questo non lo attribuisco alle chat...
3) Si sono consapevole e non vado cercando niente qui, quello che cerco lo cerco altrove con i miei amici....non so ancora io cosa cerco per uscirne! Ci penso ma al momento non so che fare! Stavo pensando di fare il corso di inglese che sogno da una vita per tenermi occupata, visto che al momento fare 2 lavori neanche mi aiuta!

a) Si ho poca esperienza, c'è da ridere per questo, perchè non sono una che la va a dare in giro? Pago la mancanza di esperienza esatto, per questo devo essere presa per culo gratuitamente? Per questo ci si riduce qui dentro a dare delle povere illuse alle persone? Perchè prima non leggete quello che scrivo e poi mi date addosso? Quante volte ho scritto che io per questa strada DOVEVO passarci, per crescere e imparare quello che altre evidentemente hanno imparato dalla vita o gli è stato evidentemente insegnato????

b) mi sembra prematuro dire che ricomincio da zero....una sola esperienza negativa non fa di me una che reitera il reato!Anche se reitero nella stessa storia!

Tranquillo/a non mi servivi tu a dirmi che sono intelligente quello lo so a prescindere! 

Vabbuò?


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Sterminè, lo sta facendo.


Perche' tu hai la sua contabilita' amorosa?

ahahahah

da come c'e' rimasta male, per me altro che ruggine ce sta/stava... 

ahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## diavoletta_78 (25 Ottobre 2011)

Stermy ha detto:


> ???
> 
> ma tu non devi tanto farti seghe mentali riflettendo, tu devi agire, cioe' prendere una gamma di inculate tale che ti formino...ma non sempre le stesse pero'...ahahahah
> 
> ...


Ma ci fai o ci sei? Dov'è che hai letto che io prendo sempre le stese inculate(usiamo i tuoi termini volgari almeno facciamo a capirci)??? 
Una ne ho avuta, una sola!
Le altre inculate le lascio a voi a me è bastata e avanzata questa! Grazie!

Dov'è che ho scritto che ho prese inculate leggendo libri??? Ma che cacchio leggi?
Devi agire....?
Devo capire prima cosa sia meglio per me, cosa devo fare per agire per salvare me da me stessa...questo lo devo ancora capire!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (25 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Perche' tu hai la sua contabilita' amorosa?
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...


Io resto male di tante cose, ci sono rimasta male per le aspettative che mi ero creata, per le speranze che avevo riposto....ci sono rimasta male, si molto, moltissimo, tant'è che non riesco a riprendermi!

Cosa c'è di divertente me lo spieghi????Cosa ti fa ridere?


----------



## Stermy (25 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Ma ci fai o ci sei? Dov'è che hai letto che io prendo sempre le stese inculate(usiamo i tuoi termini volgari almeno facciamo a capirci)???
> Una ne ho avuta, una sola!
> Le altre inculate le lascio a voi a me è bastata e avanzata questa! Grazie!
> 
> ...


Se rileggi con piu' attenzione parlavo di gamma di inculate....

quindi tu a 33 anni hai avuto solo sta storia che ti sei pure autoimposta di farla diventare importante, rivelatasi poi sballata?

percio' parlavo di seghe mentali e fantasie lette solo sui libri...

comunque altri a 33 anni hanno fatto ben altro...

ahahahahah


----------



## Andy (25 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> 1) Io non ho mai detto di essere sfigata, il termine sfigata l'ha usato qualcun'altro!
> Mi sento molto fortunata se fortuna vogliamo chiamare i successi che ho ottenuto nella vita!
> 2) Poichè consapevole di prendere sòle io non ho mai cercato l'amore nelle chat... ovvio è che l'unica volta che mi sono lasciata andare, ho preso la sòla ma questo non lo attribuisco alle chat...
> 3) Si sono consapevole e non vado cercando niente qui, quello che cerco lo cerco altrove con i miei amici....non so ancora io cosa cerco per uscirne! Ci penso ma al momento non so che fare! Stavo pensando di fare il corso di inglese che sogno da una vita per tenermi occupata, visto che al momento fare 2 lavori neanche mi aiuta!
> ...


Per me è un pregio. Le donne con troppa esperienza sono troppo sgamate e c'è qualcosa sotto...


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Per me è un pregio. *Le donne con troppa esperienza sono troppo sgamate e c'è qualcosa so*tto...


in che senso Andy?


----------



## Andy (25 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> in che senso Andy?


Perchè una ha avuto 10 fidanzati? Voglia di libertà? E perchè, io il prossimo sarò diverso? Può essere, ma meglio non crederci.
Lei poi saprà il gioco, e mi dirà che sarò stato il primo, il secondo o il terzo... quindi mi tranquillizzerà.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Perchè una ha avuto 10 fidanzati? Voglia di libertà? E perchè, io il prossimo sarò diverso? Può essere, ma meglio non crederci.
> Lei poi saprà il gioco, e mi dirà che sarò stato il primo, il secondo o il terzo... quindi mi tranquillizzerà.


queste sono cagate 

una donna può avere avuto 100 uomini e tu potresti essere il 101esimo e lei potrebbe essere con te quella che non è stata con nessuno dei 100 precedenti

non capisci granché di donne, mi spiace


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Perchè una ha avuto 10 fidanzati? Voglia di libertà? E perchè, io il prossimo sarò diverso? Può essere, ma meglio non crederci.
> Lei poi saprà il gioco, e mi dirà che sarò stato il primo, il secondo o il terzo... quindi mi tranquillizzerà.


perchè ha incontrato 10 uomini prima di te con i quali non è riuscita ad instaurare un rapporto... ma che fai, usi il pallottoliere tu? Hai paura di incontrare una donna che ti possa confrontare con altri? Io ero convinta che 'sti discorsi fossero spariti negli anni 70...


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non esistono a mio avviso cretinette che ci cascano, ma esistono dei vissuti affettivi.
> Ci sono situazioni in cui qualsiasi cosa è meglio del niente.


Tanto per puntualizzare cretinette l'hai scritto tu.
Forse non hai afferrato, anzi sono sicuramente io che non mi spiego. Capisco il vissuto, capisco tutto, non capisco con il senno di poi farsi un esamino e dire: quello è uno stronzo e lo cancello dalla mia vita e io ricomincio tenendo ben presente quello che mi è successo e non cadedndoci più. Invece il centro del discorso resta sempre lo stronzo. Quando si passa ad analizzare noi stesse?


----------



## Stermy (25 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Per me è un pregio. Le donne con troppa esperienza sono troppo sgamate e c'è qualcosa sotto...


Andy e' una stronzata....visti i tempi, con una monaca, saresti un cornuto certo...

comunque una via di mezzo senza gli eccessi, ma per me le barche che hanno gia' navigato so' mejo...

altrimenti quando la vita ti fara' entrare da diabetico in una pasticceria, poi saranno solo cazzi...

ahahahaah


----------



## Tubarao (25 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Per me è un pregio. Le donne con troppa esperienza sono troppo sgamate e c'è qualcosa sotto...


Ma per piacere........


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> queste sono cagate
> 
> una donna può avere avuto 100 uomini e tu potresti essere il 101esimo e lei potrebbe essere con te quella che non è stata con nessuno dei 100 precedenti
> 
> non capisci granché di donne, mi spiace





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè ha incontrato 10 uomini prima di te con i quali non è riuscita ad instaurare un rapporto... ma che fai, usi il pallottoliere tu? Hai paura di incontrare una donna che ti possa confrontare con altri? Io ero convinta che 'sti discorsi fossero spariti negli anni 70...





Stermy ha detto:


> Andy e' una stronzata....visti i tempi, con una monaca, saresti un cornuto certo...
> 
> comunque una via di mezzo senza gli eccessi, ma per me le barche che hanno gia' navigato so' mejo...
> 
> ...





Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma per piacere........


avete gia scritto tutto voi! quoto tutti!

Andy ma dove vivi!   :eeK:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Conte allora se vogliamo scherzare scherziamo!
> non esiste una scuola per amanti e non sto condannando nessuno!
> ci sono situazioni e situazioni....ma nel momento in cui si è  CONSAPEVOLI di ricoprire il ruolo dell'amante bisogna essere CONSAPEVOLI dei rischi che si corrono tra cui anche quello di innamorarsi!
> allora le cose sono due: o si "evita" di fare le amanti...oppure se ti innamori poi non ti lamenti


Mi fai sorridere...
Solo i presuntuosi...sbandierano ai 4 venti...io sono una persona consapevole...
Fidati...
Sapessi eh?
Vedrai quando avrai 40 anni...come riderai dei tuoi 30!
Allora cosa fare?
Inibirsi?
Rinunciare sempre a tutto?
Io invece ho osato...
Adoro la Matra, perchè lei ha osato...si è messa a prova in mille modi...si è messa a ferro e a fuoco...e ne uscita oserei dire invincibile no?

Facile dire in bocca al lupo no?
Ma bisogna avere le palle di metterci la testa dentro per vedere se le fauci si chiudono no?

Se passi la vita con la paura di innamorarti...ok, non soffrirai....ma rischi di perderti cose molto belle...
Chiedi a Nausicaa!


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi fai sorridere...
> Solo i presuntuosi...sbandierano ai 4 venti...io sono una persona consapevole...
> Fidati...
> Sapessi eh?
> ...


forse non mi hai capito! 
io non sto dicendo nulla di tutto quello che dici tu!
non ho alcuna paura di innamorarmi...ma so in quali situazioni vado a cacciarmi!
poi magari ci sto male! ma mi assumo sempre le mie responsabilità e le mie colpe....


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Non sono assolutamente cosi.
> 
> E solo che chi le contesta evita di considerare le sue.
> 
> Tutti abbiamo delle insicurezze da combattere. Si identificano e si cerca di combattere in fondo la propria natura.


Ma sai una cosa?
Io ho visto persone accanirsi come non mai sulle mie insicurezze.
Non pensavo di averle, perchè gli unici sbagli che io riconosco nella mia vita, sono stati quelli per eccesso di sicurezza...
Allora per me fidarsi è stato assumere che queste insicurezze ci siano...sono andato là e le ho conciate per le feste.
Neanche per me sono cazzate...

Sai Manh...nella mia vita però ho scoperto che i peggiori insicuri sono quelli che ostentano una sicurezza da brivido...e tante volte sono stato un davide contro Golia...solo per aver avuto il coraggio di lanciare quella fiondata...

Bisogna sempre vedere per dove passa una persona eh?
Quali sciagure si sono abbattute su di lui.

Come mai Manhattan, mia moglie mi ha sempre mostrato, che quelli che si credono padri eterni, poi non riescono ad accettare una malattia? E diventano pazienti insostenibili?

Io qua e io là...arriva sant'ictus...e sei su una sedia a rotelle mezzo deficente...a bestemmiare dalla mattina alla sera...
No eh?


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tanto per puntualizzare cretinette l'hai scritto tu.
> Forse non hai afferrato, anzi sono sicuramente io che non mi spiego. Capisco il vissuto, capisco tutto, non capisco con il senno di poi farsi un esamino e dire: quello è uno stronzo e lo cancello dalla mia vita e io ricomincio tenendo ben presente quello che mi è successo e non cadedndoci più. Invece il centro del discorso resta sempre lo stronzo. Quando si passa ad analizzare noi stesse?


Mi indispettisce che alla fine sia la donna a fare la parte della cretinetta che ci casca.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> forse non mi hai capito!
> io non sto dicendo nulla di tutto quello che dici tu!
> non ho alcuna paura di innamorarmi...ma so in quali situazioni vado a cacciarmi!
> poi magari ci sto male! ma mi assumo sempre le mie responsabilità e le mie colpe....


NO...
Nessuno è consapevole delle situazioni in cui va a cacciarsi...
Come fai a dire questo?
Sono solo pregiudizi...
Esempio: una persona ti chiede una mano in un momento di difficoltà.
Tu l'aiuti e vedi che questa persona poi ne approfitta, ti usa...in realtà non vuole risolvere i suoi problemi.
Tu l'aiuti e vedi che questa persona fa un uso ottimo del tuo aiuto.

Casomai l'esperienza insegna.

Il problema è a monte:
Se il cervello ti dice che è uno scemo, perchè il cuore si innamora?

Sei innamorata?
Ok...elenca 20 qualità di quest'uomo, per cui tu sei innamorata.
O lo ami perchè:
1) é un bugiardo
2) è inaffidabile
3) Ti tratta male
4) ti scopa poco e male
5) non ha voglia di lavorare
6) è fragile
7) Debole
8) Bisognoso...


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO...
> Nessuno è consapevole delle situazioni in cui va a cacciarsi...
> Come fai a dire questo?
> Sono solo pregiudizi...
> ...


 ahhhh, se ci si potesse innamorare a fronte di una lista, Conte, quanto sarebbe più facile la vita, e quanto enormemente più noiosa...


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO...
> Nessuno è consapevole delle situazioni in cui va a cacciarsi...
> Come fai a dire questo?
> Sono solo pregiudizi...
> ...


uff...oggi non ne usciamo più da sta cosa! 
allora il tuo esempio può andare bene in altre situazioni...non quando scegli di essere amante! allora li sei consapevole della situazione in cui vai a cacciarti e dei rischi che puoi correre!

cazzo ma se io vado a letto con uno e lo frequento lo so che rischio di innamorarmi pure se è sposato! sta a me decidere se il rischio voglio correrlo oppure no


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ahhhh, se ci si potesse innamorare a fronte di una lista, Conte, quanto sarebbe più facile la vita, e quanto enormemente più noiosa...


Eppure mia cara...
Quando cominciai a pensare seriamente di mettere su famiglia con mia moglie, fui molto razionale, e gran poco sentimentale...
Le scuffie lasciamole agli adolescenti...
Mi dispiace io mi innamoro solo difronte ad una lista.
Ohi...non abbiamo mica sedici anni eh?


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eppure mia cara...
> Quando cominciai a pensare seriamente di mettere su famiglia con mia moglie, fui molto razionale, e gran poco sentimentale...
> Le scuffie lasciamole agli adolescenti...
> Mi dispiace io mi innamoro solo difronte ad una lista.
> Ohi...non abbiamo mica sedici anni eh?


ssssììì... ma sono due cosucce diverse, no? l'innamorarsi e il mettere su famiglia... io non sopporto quelle donne che, innamorate di uno stronzo,pur consapevoli lo impongono come padre ai loro figli, ma innamorarsi... bhe... quella è roba chimica, l'innamoramento è all'inizio, lo senti sulla tua pelle e sulla tua pelle ci fai i conti, poi l'invornimento passa e ti fai la lista


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> uff...oggi non ne usciamo più da sta cosa!
> allora il tuo esempio può andare bene in altre situazioni...non quando scegli di essere amante! allora li sei consapevole della situazione in cui vai a cacciarti e dei rischi che puoi correre!
> 
> cazzo ma se io vado a letto con uno e lo frequento lo so che rischio di innamorarmi pure se è sposato! sta a me decidere se il rischio voglio correrlo oppure no


Certo, cara.
L'intelligenza serve a questo.
E vale più dell'esperienza.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> uff...oggi non ne usciamo più da sta cosa!
> allora il tuo esempio può andare bene in altre situazioni...non quando scegli di essere amante! allora li sei consapevole della situazione in cui vai a cacciarti e dei rischi che puoi correre!
> 
> cazzo ma se io vado a letto con uno e lo frequento lo so che rischio di innamorarmi pure se è sposato! sta a me decidere se il rischio voglio correrlo oppure no


Scelte?
Ah credimi io posso finire a letto 50 volte di fila con una tipa e non innamorarmi...sposata o singles...
Posso andare a pranzo con una...e tornarmene a casa con il cuoricino che batte...senza essermela scopata...
Come fai decidere a priori?
Dipende CHI hai difronte.
Fatte tutte le tue analisi puoi dirti anche...ok so che ne potrei uscire con le ossa rotte...ma ne sarà comunque valsa la pena per un uomo del genere.

Invece io non capisco come si fa a scegliere di accoppiarsi a degli idioti, pur sapendo benissimo in fondo al cuore che sono degli idioti.
Non condanno, nè giudico: semplicemente non capisco.

Ohi, sono un insicurone eh?
Non è che se tu mi dici metti il piede lì e fidati...se io vedo sabbie mobili...mi fido eh?
Se vedo cemento..non hai neppure bisogno di chiedermi di metterci il piede...

Ci si innamora di quello che E' una persona no?
Ma dove siamo qui?
Ah mi ha toccato la fritola e mi innamoro? Eh?
Quello è innamoramento de coa...non ha nulla a che vedere con l'amore...o mi sbaglio?

Ma quale donna sceglie razionalmente di essere amante? Eh?
Non è piuttosto...porco can...piuttosto di niente è meglio qualcosa?


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Certo, cara.
> L'intelligenza serve a questo.
> E vale più dell'esperienza.


Non penso sia questione di intelligenza...eh?
Ma di scegliere piuttosto cosa vale o meno per te.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ssssììì... ma sono due cosucce diverse, no? l'innamorarsi e il mettere su famiglia... io non sopporto quelle donne che, innamorate di uno stronzo,pur consapevoli lo impongono come padre ai loro figli, ma innamorarsi... bhe... quella è roba chimica, l'innamoramento è all'inizio, lo senti sulla tua pelle e sulla tua pelle ci fai i conti, poi l'invornimento passa e ti fai la lista


Invece quella volta non c'era nessun invornimento da parte di entrambe.
COnsideravamo l'invornimento una cosa da stupidi.
Ricordo che neanche i regali di san valentino ci facevamo e ci urtavano da matti gli innamoratini tutti pucci pucci...
Ma forse era perchè entrambi all'epoca ne avevamo i coglioni pieni delle delusioni d'amore...no?


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non penso sia questione di intelligenza...eh?
> Ma di scegliere piuttosto cosa vale o meno per te.


Come io non penso occorra fare esperienza per essere consapevole dei rischi o delle probabilità che si mettono sul piatto.
L'intelligenza è anche saper distinguere cosa vale o meno per sè e comportarsi di conseguenza.


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scelte?
> Ah credimi io posso finire a letto 50 volte di fila con una tipa e non innamorarmi...sposata o singles...
> Posso andare a pranzo con una...e tornarmene a casa con il cuoricino che batte...senza essermela scopata...
> Come fai decidere a priori?
> ...


assolutamente no!


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Come io non penso occorra fare esperienza per essere consapevole dei rischi o delle probabilità che si mettono sul piatto.
> L'intelligenza è anche saper distinguere cosa vale o meno per sè e comportarsi di conseguenza.


Per me quell'intelligenza lì si chiama...presunzione.
Allora io sono un temerario...
Perchè in ogni situazione mi sono sempre gettato a capofitto, con tutto me stesso.
C'è qualcosa di cui dovrei pentirmi amaramente?


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> assolutamente no!


Invece molte persone si accontentano...e non dobbiamo bastonarle per questo!


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi indispettisce che alla fine sia la donna a fare la parte della cretinetta che ci casca.


Chiedo scusa a te e a chi si è sentito offeso. Devo essere stata particolarmente infervorata per scriverlo. Non ho neanche riletto il post sicura di non averlo scritto.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Chiedo scusa a te e a chi si è sentito offeso. Devo essere stata particolarmente infervorata per scriverlo. Non ho neanche riletto il post sicura di non averlo scritto.


Così mi piace...
Donna vai in pace!
La tua vita è salva!


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Così mi piace...
> Donna vai in pace!
> La tua vita è salva!


Ovviamente su tutto quello che ho letto sono d'accordo con Simy, invece


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Così mi piace...
> Donna vai in pace!
> La tua vita è salva!


:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per me quell'intelligenza lì si chiama...presunzione.
> Allora io sono un temerario...
> Perchè in ogni situazione mi sono sempre gettato a capofitto, con tutto me stesso.
> C'è qualcosa di cui dovrei pentirmi amaramente?


Perchè presunzione?
Se una persona sceglie di evitare situazioni che non le si confanno sarebbe presuntuosa?


----------



## Stermy (25 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Perchè presunzione?
> Se una persona sceglie di evitare situazioni che non le si confanno sarebbe presuntuosa?


Ma lassalo perde, e' un vuoto a perdere...ahahahahah

fa confusione quando e' con le spalle al muro...

siccome l'intelligenza ti permette di risolvere problemi-situazioni nuove senza averle ancora esplorate basandoti sull'esperienza, se t'infili in sabbie mobili o non hai abbastanza esperienze da saperle riconoscere pur essendo intelligente , o nonostante l'esperienze hai troppa "fame", anche qui pur essendo intelligente o.... o...cazzo me so' scordato pero' me ricordo che aveva a che fare con l'intelligenza...

ahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Ottobre 2011)

chi è il Non Registrato che sta scrivendo? mi sto confondendo...


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ovviamente su tutto quello che ho letto sono d'accordo con Simy, invece



:forza:

è stata una faticaccia però!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> chi è il Non Registrato che sta scrivendo? mi sto confondendo...


sei l'autrice del thread? non puoi darti un nome, anche senza registrarti? scusa ma io mi confondo, sono una donna molto confondibile (e tontola)


----------



## Patrizia (25 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ssssììì... ma sono due cosucce diverse, no? l'innamorarsi e il mettere su famiglia... io non sopporto quelle donne che, innamorate di uno stronzo,pur consapevoli lo impongono come padre ai loro figli, ma innamorarsi... bhe... quella è roba chimica, l'innamoramento è all'inizio, lo senti sulla tua pelle e sulla tua pelle ci fai i conti, poi l'invornimento passa e ti fai la lista


In genere ci si innamora   di qualcuno e si decide di trascorrerci la vita insieme. Il matrimonio e la famiglia sarebbero insopportabili senza amore e passione iniziale.
Poi, può capitare che l'amore finisca. Chi se lo può permettere (per condizioni, età, ed un insieme di fattori variabili), pone fine al matrimonio. Chi non può (e le ragioni possono essere moltissime e tutte valide ed incontestabili) rimane in coppia .
Questo, secondo la mia esperienza. Non credo che le persone, a parte alcuni casi,  siano così calcolatrici da trovarsi moglie o marito, bandendo un concorso per titoli ed esami.
Ed anche in quel caso, il vincitore del concorso ci verrebbe a noia. Tanto vale sposare chi ci piace. E sperare che ci dica bene.


----------



## MK (25 Ottobre 2011)

Patrizia ha detto:


> I Non credo che le persone, a parte alcuni casi,  siano così calcolatrici da trovarsi moglie o marito, bandendo un concorso per titoli ed esami.
> Ed anche in quel caso, il vincitore del concorso ci verrebbe a noia. *Tanto vale sposare chi ci piace. E sperare che ci dica bene.*


Concordo, ma comincio a pensare invece che ci si sposi per convenienza, per tutto il resto ci sono gli amanti...


----------



## Patrizia (25 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Invece molte persone si accontentano...e non dobbiamo bastonarle per questo!


E' vero. Moltissime persone per solitudine, accettano rapporti improbabili. Non si può giudicare.
Purtroppo , la debolezza si paga.


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Ottobre 2011)

Stermy ha detto:


> Ma lassalo perde, e' un vuoto a perdere...ahahahahah
> 
> fa confusione quando e' con le spalle al muro...
> 
> ...


Non sia presuntuoso. Attendiamo lumi. Facciamo esperienza.


----------



## Patrizia (25 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Concordo, ma comincio a pensare invece che ci si sposi per convenienza, per tutto il resto ci sono gli amanti...


No, io non credo...per tutto il resto c'è mastercard...
Gli amanti non si amano in genere. Quando li ami, li trasformi in compagni di vita stabili. Se rimangono amanti, sono un'altra cosa...utile, ma non indispensabile.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Esco da una relazione lunga, molto lunga, con un amante.
> Classica situazione: io mi innamoro sul serio, lui sposato gioca coi miei sentimenti e non lascia la moglie ma dice di non amarla, un bel giorno mi lascia e........e...........attenzione: non mi rivolge mai + la parola.
> Manco avessi spifferato qualcosa alla moglie in questi anni.
> 
> ...


 Ci ho pensato molto, prima di rispondere al tuo 3d, perchè io sono dall'altra parte della barricata e non volevo essere faziosa, così mi sono letta un po' di cose prima di rispondere. Vedi, quando ci si mette in situazioni come la tua, si deve avere l'onestà di chiedersi cosa si vuole: se si vuole quell'uomo in esclusiva, allora si presume anche che il suo matrimonio finisca, altrimenti si sarà sempre e solo l'amante: se lui non ha messo in discussione il suo matrimonio per te, ovviamente per lui questo matrimonio ha grande importanza, tu con quel matrimonio comunque non avevi nulla a che fare, eri fuori da quel rapporto, non dovevi neppure porti il problema. Il problema da porsi era semmai quale fosse il vostro rapporto, quello che era solo tuo e suo: questo è finito, come può capitare ad un rapporto, ma non è questo quello che conta: quello che conta è quello che c'è stato prima. Se tu hai solo brutti ricordi, hai investito male il tuo tempo, diversamente non vedo perchè dici di aver pagato tanto, a meno che la tua aspettativa non fosse quella di far finire il suo matrimonio: aspettativa ben triste a mio parere, quella di costruire la propria felicità sull'infelicità di un altro.


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> sei l'autrice del thread? non puoi darti un nome, anche senza registrarti? scusa ma io mi confondo, sono una donna molto confondibile (e tontola)


Ciao, scusami tu per la confusione, non sono l'autrice, scrivo da oggi.

Lisa


----------



## MK (25 Ottobre 2011)

Patrizia ha detto:


> No, io non credo...per tutto il resto c'è mastercard...
> Gli amanti non si amano in genere. Quando li ami, li trasformi in compagni di vita stabili. Se rimangono amanti, sono un'altra cosa...utile, ma non indispensabile.


Non è detto che se ti innamori sei dotato anche degli attributi per rivoluzionare la tua vita, magari cambi amante ma ne cerchi un altro/a, ergo sono indispensabili.


----------



## Patrizia (25 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Non è detto che se ti innamori sei dotato anche degli attributi per rivoluzionare la tua vita, magari cambi amante ma ne cerchi un altro/a, ergo sono indispensabili.


Ma intercambiabili...


----------



## Stermy (25 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non sia presuntuoso. Attendiamo lumi. Facciamo esperienza.


Nel suo (di lui) caso e' sufficiente il postulato...

si fidi...poffarre...

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## Carola (25 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Non è detto che se ti innamori sei dotato anche degli attributi per rivoluzionare la tua vita, magari cambi amante ma ne cerchi un altro/a, ergo sono indispensabili.


a me pare, e dico pare, che gli attributi li abbiano + le donne
ne conosco almeno due che capito di non essere innamorate hanno chiuso con il marito
avevano anche una certa indipendenza economica però

il migliore amico di mio marito non è + innamorato della moglie
le vuole bene dice fraternamente 
si sforza x andarci a letto
la moglie non lavora
hanno una figlia
bè lui sostieen di non potersi separare
credo x ragioni di soldi che gli toccherebbe mantenere una e altra e lui non so come iela faccia
poi dice sensi di colpa x la bimba che starebbe senza famiglia
ovviamente ha un'amante

ora x me non ha gli attributi
x mio marito la situazione sarebbe insostenibile e dic eche fos ein parte fa bene
uomini e donne
siamo diversi forse?


----------



## diavoletta_78 (25 Ottobre 2011)

Stermy ha detto:


> Se rileggi con piu' attenzione parlavo di gamma di inculate....
> 
> quindi tu a 33 anni hai avuto solo sta storia che ti sei pure autoimposta di farla diventare importante, rivelatasi poi sballata?
> 
> ...


No io a 33 anni ho avuto questa storia sbagliata! Le altre sono andate nella norma, senza drammi, o prese per culo, quando è finito l'amore è finito.


Lo so che a 33 anni gli altri hanno fatto di più, io no! Quindi?


----------



## Stermy (25 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> No io a 33 anni ho avuto questa storia sbagliata! Le altre sono andate nella norma, senza drammi, o prese per culo, quando è finito l'amore è finito.
> 
> 
> Lo so che a 33 anni gli altri hanno fatto di più, io no! Quindi?


Ed allora se po' sape' che voj?

Esperienze ce l'hai, stavolta e' andata male male ed i fiori d'arancio so' rimandati...

cerchi un killer per caso?

ahahahahahah


----------



## diavoletta_78 (25 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Concordo, ma comincio a pensare invece che ci si sposi per convenienza, per tutto il resto ci sono gli amanti...


Lo penso anche io dalle esperienze che vedo!
Concordo con conte quando dice che molte persone preferiscono una situazione infelice al niente....

Io ho visto amiche, piangere perchè dopo aver lasciato il loro ex e aver saputo che si erano rifidanzati, sono andate in crisi e la settimana dopo hanno detto basta, voglio qualcuno! Hanno scelto quel qualcuno, sono andate a conoscerlo, dopo un anno e mezzo erano incinte...

Ho visto donne che volevano sposarsi, hanno lasciato il fidanzato che non voleva e si sono messa a caccia, una sera una di queste amiche ha invitato la sua prima scelta a cena, sono usciti in quattro, lei e l'amica, lui e l'amico. Peccato che Lui di è interessato all'amica....e lei indovinate con chi si è sposata nel giro di un anno?

L'amico di lui, tra l'altro pure con i soldi!


Come dice vecchioni, forse non lo so ....ma pure questo è amore????

A me sembra che il matrimonio sia ancora oggi uno status symbol a cui molti guardano ancora, prima che alla loro felicità!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Ottobre 2011)

Stermy ha detto:


> Ed allora se po' sape' che voj?
> 
> Esperienze ce l'hai, stavolta e' andata male male ed i fiori d'arancio so' rimandati...
> 
> ...


Ma perché ce l'hai tanto con questa ragazza? E' stata presa per il culo, sta soffrendo... perché la tratti come se fosse una merdaccia? Non credo che voglia niente in particolare, magari vuole solo sfogarsi. Non è vietato.


----------



## orchidea (25 Ottobre 2011)

non ho letto tutti i post da ieri ad oggi....
dunque.... romantici, amanti, mogli che tradiscono, mariti che tradiscono...
allora nel momento che il vostro partner scopre che li avete traditi come reagite?
Cioè mi sembra chiara qui la distinzione tra chi è stato amante e chi invece tradisce, 
chi tradisce, ed è sposato, non si impelega in storie che possono evolvere, o almeno mettono lo stop fin dall'inizio e se l'altro si inamora lo smammono.... sbaglio?
ma noi che siamo le amanti o lo siamo state, perchè ci puntate il dito dicendo EHHHHHH MA LO SAPEVATE dove andavate a parare!!!!
Se io vi dico invece che il mio ex amante preso dal momento dopo un anno mi viene a dire non sai quanto ti ho amato e forse anche più di mio padre, e dopo un mio tragico evento, non solo mi abbandona, ma abbandona anche la moglie e non ritorna da me ma se ne sta da solo, posso dire che lui mi ha preso per i fondelli?
Che io gli sono servita solo come tappabuchi? per sollevarsi dal suo funesto matrimonio ed ora che ha le ali della libertà se ne frega di me? Altro che "non sai quanto ti ho amato"!
Scusatemi eh.. ma chi sta dall'altra parte e chi ha una certa indole non riconosce e non riesce a mettersi nelle scarpe degli altri!
Cavolo dico... ho superato un tumore.... e gli altri bene devi essere felice che lo hai superato poi magari sono giu e dicono e che vuoi? devi essere contenta che sei viva!!
Io a questi risposndo, grandissimo testa di minchia! tu che per un raffreddore te ne stai a casa una settimana, che ti lamenti in continuazione di tutto e hai tutto, posso io stare male nel pensare a ciò che mi è successo?
Ma ti rendi conto di ciò che ho subito???
NO
perchè chi non ci passa di prima persona ha la parolina facile e magica... per tutto...
Io non sono incazzata, o meglio anche se lo fossi sono fatti miei....
Ma ribadisco sempre il fatto che certi fallocefali puntano proprio anche senza accrogesene, donne fragili, single etc etc...
Quando dissi al mio ex amante, senti cocco io mi sono innamorata di te, ma voglio di più perchè ho capito che non so fare l'amante, e gli ho detto cercatene una come te!
Si è offeso dicendo poi.. e mica me ne scelgo una sposata, non voglio complicarmi la vita.... 
AHHHHHHHHH ecco....
Allora nulal togliere che noi amanti o ex amanti siamo delle deficienti romantiche che magari ancora credono in Babbo natale, ci sono persone così piene di se cosi egoiste e menefreghiste che sanno bene che l'unica persona a cui giova un certo rapporto sono loro stessi! e chissa forse anche al partner, perchè poi avere l'amante stuzzica il pepe nel matrimonio e lo fanno sopravvivere....
E LORO sono molto bravi ad illuderti!
ripeto la domanda... se un vostro amico diabetico non può mangiare la cioccolata e ve lo dice, voi continuate a mangiarla davanti a lui?
della serie si deve scansare lui? no sono curiosa di sapere.


----------



## orchidea (25 Ottobre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ok, ti passiamo la fase rabbiosa....legittima.
> Ma cerca di non allargarti troppo.
> Ragiona, sii logica.
> 
> ...


Tu sei amante? Sposata?
Se si capisco il tuo post....


----------



## Stermy (25 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma perché ce l'hai tanto con questa ragazza? E' stata presa per il culo, sta soffrendo... perché la tratti come se fosse una merdaccia? Non credo che voglia niente in particolare, magari vuole solo sfogarsi. Non è vietato.


Ma chi ce l'ha co' diavoletta, rispondo in base a cio' che mi suscita leggendola...

D:so' stata pijata per il culo da un bastardo conosciuto in chat...

S:e ma se sa che in chat te se inculano...

D:e ce lo so che in chat me si inculano....

S:e vabbe' capita a chi ha poca esperienza di storie, non sentirti stupida...

D:no no io ho anche esperienze di storie...

S:allora fija mia fatte un giro a Lourdes e cerca na grazia, che voi da me...

ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Ottobre 2011)

Stermy ha detto:


> Ma chi ce l'ha co' diavoletta, rispondo in base a cio' che mi suscita leggendola...
> 
> D:so' stata pijata per il culo da un bastardo conosciuto in chat...
> 
> ...


no, non è vero, non le hai risposto così, dai, sii onesto


----------



## orchidea (25 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Ma porca vacca ti voglio bene e vorrei non finisse mai. Vuol dire ti voglio bene e continuerei a vita questa* relazione. Non vuol dire mollo mia moglie per te. Soprattutto se ti dice che non vuole pensare a un futuro con te.
> ma ci mancherebbe che se ci sei andata a letto per mesi non ti voglia neanche bene!!! Ma perchè confondete i sentimenti e date un significato diverso alle parole?


Ragioni da uomo, da donna sposata che è stata amante....
vai a dire a tuo marito che lo hai tradito.. e digli che lo hai fatto perchè ami lui ma al tuo amante volevi bene....
vedi siamo diversi al mondo.. ed una donna innamorata legge ogni messaggio con li occhi dell'amore...
poi se tu dai le carte all'altro e gli dici come giocarle e non lo fa... della serie lo sapevi a che gioco giocavamo....
Quindi io non mi sento vittima, ma ti dico che con me hai giocato.... semplice...
perchè se io per mesi ti insulto, per mesi ti caccio e tu ritorni sempre hai una mente malata... o mi ami.. visto e considerato che di amanti ne puoi trovare quante ne vuoi...


----------



## diavoletta_78 (25 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma perché ce l'hai tanto con questa ragazza? E' stata presa per il culo, sta soffrendo... perché la tratti come se fosse una merdaccia? Non credo che voglia niente in particolare, magari vuole solo sfogarsi. Non è vietato.


No Quintina forse ancora non hai capito che qui non ci si può sfogare! Non si può rimanere male, quando hai investito in una persona....
Devi solo prenderne e atto e guardare avanti!


Si cerco un killer, per metterti a tacere!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (25 Ottobre 2011)

Stermy ha detto:


> Ma chi ce l'ha co' diavoletta, rispondo in base a cio' che mi suscita leggendola...
> 
> D:so' stata pijata per il culo da un bastardo conosciuto in chat...
> 
> ...



Scusa ma chi ti ha chiesto niente???? Sei tu che ti senti in dovere di scrivere.....

Vacci tu a farti fare una grazia! Io non ne ho bisogno!


----------



## orchidea (25 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> No Quintina forse ancora non hai capito *che qui non ci si può sfogare*! Non si può rimanere male, quando hai investito in una persona....
> Devi solo prenderne e atto e guardare avanti!
> 
> 
> Si cerco un killer, per metterti a tacere!


vedi abbiamo peccato ora ci mettono la A di adultera..... ci siamo inanmorate.... che grave errore... e lo abbiamo fatto conscie di ciò che sarebbe accaduto!!! Perchè dovevamo capire che tutto ciò che ci diceva non era vero, perchè siamo state oggetto di un soggetto e ne abbiamo fatto il predicato....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> No Quintina forse ancora non hai capito che qui non ci si può sfogare! Non si può rimanere male, quando hai investito in una persona....
> Devi solo prenderne e atto e guardare avanti!
> 
> 
> Si cerco un killer, per metterti a tacere!


Dai Diavoletta non te la prendere

Tanto non è possibile mettere a tacere Stermi.


Non farti intimorire, puoi dire quello che vuoi qui. Sfogati.


----------



## Stermy (25 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> no, non è vero, non le hai risposto così, dai, sii onesto


Perche', le ho dato della stupida intuendo che non avesse esperienze?

c'ha na coda di paglia kilometrica evidentemente...

visto che invece ha detto che le esperienze le ha, se vuoi glielo dico mo' e ci togliamo tutti il pensiero.....

ahahahahaahah


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Ottobre 2011)

Stermy ha detto:


> Perche', le ho dato della stupida intuendo che non avesse esperienze?
> 
> c'ha na coda di paglia kilometrica evidentemente...
> 
> ...


lasciala in pace, dai


----------



## Stermy (25 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> No Quintina forse ancora non hai capito che qui non ci si può sfogare! Non si può rimanere male, quando hai investito in una persona....
> Devi solo prenderne e atto e guardare avanti!
> 
> 
> Si cerco un killer, per metterti a tacere!


Ma chi ti impedisce cosa?

miiiii che scassaminchia...

ao' me sa che s'e' sarvato...

ce stara' un cero acceso in piu' da quarche parte...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Ragioni da uomo, da donna sposata che è stata amante....
> *vai a dire a tuo marito che lo hai tradito.. e digli che lo hai fatto perchè ami lui ma al tuo amante volevi bene....*
> vedi siamo diversi al mondo.. ed una donna innamorata legge ogni messaggio con li occhi dell'amore...
> poi se tu dai le carte all'altro e gli dici come giocarle e non lo fa... della serie lo sapevi a che gioco giocavamo....
> ...





orchidea ha detto:


> vedi abbiamo peccato ora ci mettono la A di adultera..... ci siamo inanmorate.... che grave errore... e lo abbiamo fatto conscie di ciò che sarebbe accaduto!!! Perchè dovevamo capire che tutto ciò che ci diceva non era vero, perchè siamo state oggetto di un soggetto e ne abbiamo fatto il predicato....


Il grassetto non ho capito che c'entra.
Secondo me ti fai un film tuo. Ma chi ti mette la A di adultera? Io no di sicuro. Non mi permetto di giudicare chi ha l'amante ci mancherebbe visto che sono stata adultera anch'io. Non ho mai detto che non ti dovevi innamorare. I sentimenti non si possono controllare. Ho solo detto, e non lo ripeto più, che hai creduto a quello a cui volevi credere. I segnali per capire che questo fosse un emerito stronzo c'erano tutti e non li hai colti. Ti cerca perchè probabilmente gli piace venire a letto con te, sei una preda più facile non lo so. I sistemi per non parlare con un uomo ci sono, fino ad arrivare alla denuncia. La sensazione che ho, scusa se te lo dico, è che alla fine in un angolino ti stai illudendo ancora che fosse amore e una speranza ce l'hai ancora.
La tua "colpa" non è esserti innamorata e esserti illusa nonostante tutto ma proprio tutto dicesse che fosse una cazzata.

Sul ti voglio bene, mi spiace io misuro le parole. Ti voglio bene non è ti amo più di mia moglie e sto andando dall'avvocato per lasciarla e vivere con te.


----------



## MK (25 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sul ti voglio bene, mi spiace io misuro le parole. Ti voglio bene non è ti amo più di mia moglie e sto andando dall'avvocato per lasciarla e vivere con te.


Bastasse un ti voglio bene per capire la differenza. E' che la maggior parte delle volte è un ti amo (all'amante) ma le voglio bene (alla moglie). Quindi?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Bastasse un ti voglio bene per capire la differenza. E' che la maggior parte delle volte è un ti amo (all'amante) ma le voglio bene (alla moglie). Quindi?


Boh ma cosa c'entra. Lei ha detto che lui diceva ti voglio bene, e io le ho spiegato che per me è diverso. Dopodichè fatti e non parole. Qui non c'era ne uno ne l'altro.......


----------



## MK (25 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Boh ma cosa c'entra. Lei ha detto che lui diceva ti voglio bene, e io le ho spiegato che per me è diverso. Dopodichè fatti e non parole. Qui non c'era ne uno ne l'altro.......


Era solo per spiegare che non tutte le amanti si impongono di non innamorarsi (anche perchè quando ci si innamora ci si innamora e basta) e che non tutti i traditori chiariscono la questione, ovvero sto con te perchè ci sto bene ma la moglie non la mollo.


----------



## orchidea (25 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il grassetto non ho capito che c'entra.
> Secondo me ti fai un film tuo. Ma chi ti mette la A di adultera? Io no di sicuro. Non mi permetto di giudicare chi ha l'amante ci mancherebbe visto che sono stata adultera anch'io. Non ho mai detto che non ti dovevi innamorare. I sentimenti non si possono controllare. Ho solo detto, e non lo ripeto più, che hai creduto a quello a cui volevi credere. I segnali per capire che questo fosse un emerito stronzo c'erano tutti e non li hai colti. Ti cerca perchè probabilmente gli piace venire a letto con te, sei una preda più facile non lo so. I sistemi per non parlare con un uomo ci sono, fino ad arrivare alla denuncia. La sensazione che ho, scusa se te lo dico, è che alla fine in un angolino ti stai illudendo ancora che fosse amore e una speranza ce l'hai ancora.
> La tua "colpa" non è esserti innamorata e esserti illusa nonostante tutto ma proprio tutto dicesse che fosse una cazzata.
> 
> Sul ti voglio bene, mi spiace io misuro le parole. Ti voglio bene non è ti amo più di mia moglie e sto andando dall'avvocato per lasciarla e vivere con te.



Ok mi sono fatta un film io della mia ex storia... ma certo lui ha aiutato nella sceneggiatura, dunque ok, non mi ha fatto frimare nessun contratto, ma cavoli quando ti dicono certe cose della serie, ma davvero la tua testa è come l'acqua lete che ha una sola particella di sodio????
Cioè cavoli, per far si che io non mi illuda deve farmi firmare qualcosa? E se molte cose invece hanno fatto si che alimentasse la mia illusione? e non intendo con promesse, ma con atteggiamenti e parole? devo davvero solo guardare i fatti? SI!
Ok vero.... dovevo guardare i fatti... non solo le parole... 
L'illusione è data solo da promesse? ciòè se ti dice, se non ero sposato (non lascio mia moglie perchè ho paura che si ammazza) io e te staremo insieme, oppure non posso garantirti un futuro ora (io penso ok nel prossimo futuro) se ti dice per te farei di tutto sto lasciando mia moglie ma sto cercando di farlo nel modo meno doloroso possibile (appunto pechè ho paura che si ammazza) ti dice ci saranno per noi tanti cambiamenti... oppure ho bisogno di te, sto male senza di te, etc etc.....
E TU sai che io sono innamorata, non mi stai illudendo?
Il grassetto messo prima che non centra niente, significava... : ma se i vostri mariti o le vostre mogli, sapessero del vostro tradimento, e dite a loro, ma io ho solo voluto bene almio amante a te invece ti amo, e gli fate leggere i messaggi che vi scambiavate con i vostri amanti.. anche loro direbbero.. e va bhe gli volevi solo bene.. ma ami me... sono due cose distinte.. oppure diventano belve vedendo che scrivevate sei l'ìunica cosa importante per me, ti voglio bene, ti ho amato più di mio padre etc etc.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Ottobre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> non ho letto tutti i post da ieri ad oggi....
> dunque.... romantici, amanti, mogli che tradiscono, mariti che tradiscono...
> allora nel momento che il vostro partner scopre che li avete traditi come reagite?
> Cioè mi sembra chiara qui la distinzione tra chi è stato amante e chi invece tradisce,
> ...


 Certo che puoi star male, certo che il tuo dolore vale come il dolore di chiunque altro. Solo una cosa io contesto alle/agli amanti di una persona sposata: il fatto di voler entrare nel merito di un rapporto in cui loro non c'entrano nulla, una finestra alla quale non hanno diritto ad affacciarsi. Questo non ha nulla di romantico, l'amante che chiede di non esserlo più ha diritto di chiedere, non di pretendere, non di sapere le ragioni: è amante, lo è dall'inizio, ha un rapporto che implica la doppiezza della persona con cui l'ha stabilito, che implica due possibili conclusioni, in ciascuna delle quali qualcuno dovrà per forza soffrire, è un rapporto che non può esistere alla luce del sole e questo dice tutto. Poi è umano sperare, è umano innamorarsi anche se non se ne ha diritto, è umano comprendere questo dolore, ma le cose per me stanno così.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Ottobre 2011)

Forse quando siamo giovani crediamo tutti all'amore, a quell'amore che viene definito romantico.
Col tempo da sposati il tutto diventa ( concedetemi il termine,) monotono e visto che siamo esseri umani ed amiamo stare in gruppo, ma del gruppo non possiamo fidarci, riversiamo oltre l'amore passato, anche l'affetto la riconoscenza per i figli, e quel briciolo di amore per il partner e per quella vita romantica che dentro di noi ormai sappiamo esiste in parte, la fiducia a colei/colui che divide la vita assieme, quella fiducia che si può dare soltanto a quella persona che pensiamo mai possa tradirci, e non parlo solo di tradimento fisico.
Forse col tradimento ci svegliamo? forse col tradimento abbiamo trovato finalmente quell'immagine che da giovani avevamo nel cuore?
Sta di fatto che personalmente sono convinto di una cosa! che tutti, sia i traditi che i traditori raccontano nella maggior parte dei casi bugie a se stessi! nessuno e dico nessuno che ha le palle di dire a se stesso quando si trova in situazioni strane, imbarazzanti, sensuali e via discorrendo...... ma che minchia sto facendo!!! ho una famiglia ho dei figli ho una morale che mi dice prima di tradire devo esserne sicuro!! e prima di tradire ( e non si tratterebbe più di tradimento) parlo con lui/lei.
Ed a sto punto sapete che dico!! evviva lothar che almeno dice chiaro in faccia io scopo e me ne vanto con me stesso!( lo so lo so lo dice qua e non nella realtà) ma almeno ha la bontà di dirlo!!


----------



## MK (25 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è un rapporto che non può esistere alla luce del sole e questo dice tutto. Poi è umano sperare, è umano innamorarsi anche se non se ne ha diritto, è umano comprendere questo dolore, ma le cose per me stanno così.


Ci sono amanti che diventano seconde mogli o conviventi. Non avere il diritto di innamorarsi non esiste. Basta con la salvaguardia di questi poverini che si fanno ammaliare dalle fanciulle su. Se un uomo non vuole tradire non tradisce.


----------



## Minerva (25 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Forse quando siamo giovani crediamo tutti all'amore, a quell'amore che viene definito romantico.
> Col tempo da sposati il tutto diventa ( concedetemi il termine,) monotono e visto che siamo esseri umani ed amiamo stare in gruppo, ma del gruppo non possiamo fidarci, riversiamo oltre l'amore passato, anche l'affetto la riconoscenza per i figli, e quel briciolo di amore per il partner e per quella vita romantica che dentro di noi ormai sappiamo esiste in parte, la fiducia a colei/colui che divide la vita assieme, quella fiducia che si può dare soltanto a quella persona che pensiamo mai possa tradirci, e non parlo solo di tradimento fisico.
> Forse col tradimento ci svegliamo? forse col tradimento abbiamo trovato finalmente quell'immagine che da giovani avevamo nel cuore?
> Sta di fatto che personalmente sono convinto di una cosa! che tutti, sia i traditi che i traditori raccontano nella maggior parte dei casi bugie a se stessi! nessuno e dico nessuno che ha le palle di dire a se stesso quando si trova in situazioni strane, imbarazzanti, sensuali e via discorrendo...... ma che minchia sto facendo!!! ho una famiglia ho dei figli ho una morale che mi dice prima di tradire devo esserne sicuro!! e prima di tradire ( e non si tratterebbe più di tradimento) parlo con lui/lei.
> Ed a sto punto sapete che dico!! evviva lothar che almeno dice chiaro in faccia io scopo e me ne vanto con me stesso!( lo so lo so lo dice qua e non nella realtà) ma almeno ha *la bontà di dirlo*!!


per te è bontà , per me faccia di tolla


----------



## orchidea (25 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Certo che puoi star male, certo che il tuo dolore vale come il dolore di chiunque altro. Solo una cosa io contesto alle/agli amanti di una persona sposata: il fatto di voler entrare nel merito di un rapporto in cui loro non c'entrano nulla, una finestra alla quale non hanno diritto ad affacciarsi. Questo non ha nulla di romantico, l'amante che chiede di non esserlo più ha diritto di chiedere, non di pretendere, non di sapere le ragioni: è amante, lo è dall'inizio, ha un rapporto che implica la doppiezza della persona con cui l'ha stabilito, che implica due possibili conclusioni, in ciascuna delle quali qualcuno dovrà per forza soffrire, è un rapporto che non può esistere alla luce del sole e questo dice tutto. Poi è umano sperare, è umano innamorarsi anche se non se ne ha diritto, è umano comprendere questo dolore, ma le cose per me stanno così.


perfettamente d'accordo con te... basta che l'altro non ti faccia entrare da quella finestra il limite a volte è sottilissimo.......


----------



## Ultimo (25 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> per te è bontà , per me faccia di tolla


Eh si hai ragione, ma leggi la mia come una provocazione , non come un dato di fatto.


----------



## orchidea (25 Ottobre 2011)

ripropongo la domanda che ho fatto diverse pagine fa e nessuno ha risposto...
Un vostro amico è diabetico ex drogato di nutella, della serie sta male ogni volta che la vede.... voi gliela mangiate davanti e vi dice carinamente, ti prego non mangiarmi più davanti la nutella che ci sto male...
voi continuae a mangiare la nutella davanti a lui della serie si scanzasse che me ne frega


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il grassetto non ho capito che c'entra.
> Secondo me ti fai un film tuo. Ma chi ti mette la A di adultera? Io no di sicuro. Non mi permetto di giudicare chi ha l'amante ci mancherebbe visto che sono stata adultera anch'io. Non ho mai detto che non ti dovevi innamorare. I sentimenti non si possono controllare. Ho solo detto, e non lo ripeto più, che hai creduto a quello a cui volevi credere. I segnali per capire che questo fosse un emerito stronzo c'erano tutti e non li hai colti. Ti cerca perchè probabilmente gli piace venire a letto con te, sei una preda più facile non lo so. I sistemi per non parlare con un uomo ci sono, fino ad arrivare alla denuncia. La sensazione che ho, scusa se te lo dico, è che alla fine in un angolino ti stai illudendo ancora che fosse amore e una speranza ce l'hai ancora.
> La tua "colpa" non è esserti innamorata e esserti illusa nonostante tutto ma proprio tutto dicesse che fosse una cazzata.
> 
> Sul ti voglio bene, mi spiace io misuro le parole. Ti voglio bene non è ti amo più di mia moglie e sto andando dall'avvocato per lasciarla e vivere con te.


quoto e approvo!!!


----------



## Ultimo (25 Ottobre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> ripropongo la domanda che ho fatto diverse pagine fa e nessuno ha risposto...
> Un vostro amico è diabetico ex drogato di nutella, della serie sta male ogni volta che la vede.... voi gliela mangiate davanti e vi dice carinamente, ti prego non mangiarmi più davanti la nutella che ci sto male...
> voi continuae a mangiare la nutella davanti a lui della serie si scanzasse che me ne frega


e se al posto dell'amico c'è il figlio diabetico ?


----------



## Stermy (25 Ottobre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> ripropongo la domanda che ho fatto diverse pagine fa e nessuno ha risposto...
> Un vostro amico è diabetico ex drogato di nutella, della serie sta male ogni volta che la vede.... voi gliela mangiate davanti e vi dice carinamente, ti prego non mangiarmi più davanti la nutella che ci sto male...
> voi continuae a mangiare la nutella davanti a lui della serie si scanzasse che me ne frega


Ma perche' tu sei incapace di intendere e di volere?

Il tuo amichetto ha abusato oltre che della tua credulita' anche di altro?

la chiesa so' 2000 anni che ci pija pe' culo e nessuno fa tutte ste storie...

ahahahahah


----------



## orchidea (25 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> e se al posto dell'amico c'è il figlio diabetico ?


No amico... no figlio, no genitore, il legame è troppo stretto, per me i legami di sangue sono diversi da legami che possono essere amico/marito/fidanzato etc etc.... 
Mo non fatemi spiegare ve prego che mi incarto con le parole per spiegare questo mio concetto


----------



## orchidea (25 Ottobre 2011)

Stermy ha detto:


> Ma perche' tu sei incapace di intendere e di volere?
> 
> Il tuo amichetto ha abusato oltre che della tua credulita' anche di altro?
> 
> ...


ma invece de fa lezioni a noi de vita perchè non ve a fa lezione da tu cognato?


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Ottobre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> perfettamente d'accordo con te... basta che l'altro non ti faccia entrare da quella finestra il limite a volte è sottilissimo.......


se l'altro ti ha fatto entrare da quella finestra ha mancato enormemente di rispetto a sua moglie, molto di più che con il tradimento. Un uomo del genere non vale nulla, dal tuo punto di vista mi rendo conto che sia difficile da capire, ma non ti ha fatto vedere che mangiava la nutella, ti ha dato in pasto l'intimità di un altro rapporto, che avrebbe dovuto invece avere almeno il pudore di proteggere: tu pensavi fosse un gesto d'amore, invece era la dimostrazione di quanto potesse essere spregevole.


----------



## Stermy (25 Ottobre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> No amico... no figlio, no genitore, il legame è troppo stretto, per me i legami di sangue sono diversi da legami che possono essere amico/marito/fidanzato etc etc....
> Mo non fatemi spiegare ve prego che mi incarto con le parole per spiegare questo mio concetto


Secondo me puoi riposarti perche' me sa che in tanti abbiamo gia' capito il concetto...

ahahahahah


----------



## Carola (25 Ottobre 2011)

Io credo che non si possano comandare i sentimenti
Certo se si sa di essere l’altra mettersi in testa di non avere pretese di nessun genere
Altrimenti la si chiude 
Come dice chiara ci sono temo dei retaggi del tipo tu donna non hai diritto ad ammettere che puoi avere un storia leggera tanto x divertirti
Sono poche le donne che se la godono senza infilarci dentro sentimenti

Alcune riescono, poi magari a casa ci pensano mattina e sera ma non l’ammetteranno mai e si vivono la cosa così con leggerezza apparente
Altre ci riescono, poche temo
Altre inziiano a pressare

Ma sento anche di uomini
di uomini che si innamorano e guarda un po’ dall’altra donne che non  mollano la famiglia (uno che scriveva qui poco tempo fa zona una nome così)

Insomma girala come vuoi un matrimonio se ci sono figli raramente si chiude
Stop
E chi si illude ha diritto di farlo e di lamentarsi se la’ltro (stronzo) ha illuso con frasi che poteva tenersi x se 
forse venivano dal cuore sul momento
io anche ho detto robe che potevano dare adito a innamoramento mio ma stringi stringi è anche un po’ un gioco, lo ammetto, un conto la cotta ma amore no, non era amore il mio s eno non starei così dopo poco tempo
eppure ero presa….
insomma pretendere quclosa in + da chi ha famgilai è rischioso...


----------



## Stermy (25 Ottobre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> ma invece de fa lezioni a noi de vita perchè non ve a fa lezione da tu cognato?


e non vogliono quei coglioni oseno' a quest'ora se stava a pija la patente pe' la sedia a rotelle...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (25 Ottobre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> No amico... no figlio, no genitore, il legame è troppo stretto, per me i legami di sangue sono diversi da legami che possono essere amico/marito/fidanzato etc etc....
> Mo non fatemi spiegare ve prego che mi incarto con le parole per spiegare questo mio concetto


Appunto perchè credo di avere capito il concetto ho trasformato la tua domanda.


----------



## orchidea (25 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se l'altro ti ha fatto entrare da quella finestra ha mancato enormemente di rispetto a sua moglie, molto di più che con il tradimento. Un uomo del genere non vale nulla, dal tuo punto di vista mi rendo conto che sia difficile da capire, ma non ti ha fatto vedere che mangiava la nutella, ti ha dato in pasto l'intimità di un altro rapporto, che avrebbe dovuto invece avere almeno il pudore di proteggere: tu pensavi fosse un gesto d'amore, invece era la dimostrazione di quanto potesse essere spregevole.


Esato, ma la mia domanda della nutella era riferito ad altro!
della serie io ti dico non cercarmi più ti prego perchè ci sto male soffro non mangio non dormo... ti prego sai che sono debole, tu che cmq hai una famiglia e quindi più forte di me anche da questo punto di vista non cercarmi più, e tu invece continui anche nella mia malattia e non solo come amico ma dicendo cose pesanti facendo credere che sia altro!!!


----------



## NoReg (25 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ci sono amanti che diventano seconde mogli o conviventi. Non avere il diritto di innamorarsi non esiste. Basta con la salvaguardia di questi poverini che si fanno ammaliare dalle fanciulle su. Se un uomo non vuole tradire non tradisce.


Non ci sono "poverini" ammalliati da fanciulle, come non ci sono "poverine" illuse da marpioni.


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Esato, ma la mia domanda della nutella era riferito ad altro!
> della serie io ti dico non cercarmi più ti prego perchè ci sto male soffro non mangio non dormo... ti prego sai che sono debole, tu che cmq hai una famiglia e quindi più forte di me anche da questo punto di vista non cercarmi più, e *tu invece continui anche nella mia malattia e non solo come amico ma dicendo cose pesanti facendo credere che sia altro*!!!


li purtoppo sta a te tirare fuori le palle e dire di no!


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Ottobre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Esato, ma la mia domanda della nutella era riferito ad altro!
> della serie io ti dico non cercarmi più ti prego perchè ci sto male soffro non mangio non dormo... ti prego sai che sono debole, tu che cmq hai una famiglia e quindi più forte di me anche da questo punto di vista non cercarmi più, e tu invece continui anche nella mia malattia e non solo come amico ma dicendo cose pesanti facendo credere che sia altro!!!


è una persona spregevole... se ne incontrano nella vita. Persone che danno a sè stesse un'importanza tale da immaginare che per gli altri sia sempre e solo una fortuna avere a che fare con loro. Ti sta elargendo una grazia quando ti dice quelle cose, capisci? come quando ti diceva ti amo più di mio padre... ma andiamo, cosa ti aspetti da uno che sente di doverti mettere in una graduatoria di affetti per gratificarti?


----------



## Carola (25 Ottobre 2011)

il suo ego evidentemente si alimenta di questo

sfigato!





orchidea ha detto:


> Esato, ma la mia domanda della nutella era riferito ad altro!
> della serie io ti dico non cercarmi più ti prego perchè ci sto male soffro non mangio non dormo... ti prego sai che sono debole, tu che cmq hai una famiglia e quindi più forte di me anche da questo punto di vista non cercarmi più, e tu invece continui anche nella mia malattia e non solo come amico ma dicendo cose pesanti facendo credere che sia altro!!!


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Perchè presunzione?
> Se una persona sceglie di evitare situazioni che non le si confanno sarebbe presuntuosa?


la presunzione sta nel ritenere che i criteri in base a quello che sceglie...siano gli unici possibili.
Poi l'orgoglio ti fa dire tante cose...
Ed eccole lì ste persone...
Ah io non rinnego niente del mio passato..
Ah io rifarei tutto...
Ah io sono le mie scelte...
Ah io so stare a sto mondo e gli altri sbagliano...

Ok...scegli di vivere da pusillanime...
Ma non rompere il cazzo a chi ha il coraggio di vivere tutto fino alle estreme conseguenze no?

Ok...scelgo di non uscire di casa...
Piove e potrei bagnarmi...

Ma scusa chi è che sceglie situazioni che non le si confanno?
Casomai le sopporta e le subisce, e appena trova un'alternativa zacchete...via di lì...
Ma dove siamo?

Tutti schiavi legati a delle catene?

Mah tante volte la scelta che io vedo è quella della volpe e dell'uva...


----------



## Stermy (25 Ottobre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Esato, ma la mia domanda della nutella era riferito ad altro!
> della serie io ti dico non cercarmi più ti prego perchè ci sto male soffro non mangio non dormo... ti prego sai che sono debole, tu che cmq hai una famiglia e quindi più forte di me anche da questo punto di vista non cercarmi più, e tu invece continui anche nella mia malattia e non solo come amico ma dicendo cose pesanti facendo credere che sia altro!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_KiCtpiHYA

a seguire verra' letto un passo dal Vangelo di Luca...

La carne e' debole...

ahahahahahah


----------



## orchidea (25 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> li purtoppo sta a te tirare fuori le palle e dire di no!


ti è mai capitato di uno che piange, e die voglio morire? e che ha bisogno di te? bhe a me si e mica facile a quel punto negargli anche l'amicizia!!a discapito mio poi eh..... Poi certo le vittime siamo noi .. ma loro che sono??? 
Gurada bisogna essere molto forti e tenaci per non cadere in certi circoli psicologici!! non è così facile


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

Stermy ha detto:


> Ma lassalo perde, e' un vuoto a perdere...ahahahahah
> 
> fa confusione quando e' con le spalle al muro...
> 
> ...


Difatti un uomo scelse di andare a vedere cosa c'era oltre le famigerate colonne d'Ercole no?
Infatti con l'intelligenza era stato risolto il problema della forma, delle dimensioni della terra, del cosmo ecc..ecc..ecc...
Chi non risica...non rosica...
Casomai entra in gioco la prudenza no?
Se uno non ha i numeri per fare certe cose...meglio che lasci perdere...in tutti i campi eh?
In genere se ne sta lì a gettare veleno verso tutte le persone che sono riuscite meglio di lui.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (25 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Dai Diavoletta non te la prendere
> 
> Tanto non è possibile mettere a tacere Stermi.
> 
> ...


Prendermela per stermy????

Ma stiamo scherzando??? 
 Intimorire da costui.....ma dove, ma quando?
E io lo dico infatti! Non mi sembra di farmi mettere a tacere!


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

Patrizia ha detto:


> In genere ci si innamora   di qualcuno e si decide di trascorrerci la vita insieme. Il matrimonio e la famiglia sarebbero insopportabili senza amore e passione iniziale.
> Poi, può capitare che l'amore finisca. Chi se lo può permettere (per condizioni, età, ed un insieme di fattori variabili), pone fine al matrimonio. Chi non può (e le ragioni possono essere moltissime e tutte valide ed incontestabili) rimane in coppia .
> Questo, secondo la mia esperienza. Non credo che le persone, a parte alcuni casi,  siano così calcolatrici da trovarsi moglie o marito, bandendo un concorso per titoli ed esami.
> Ed anche in quel caso, il vincitore del concorso ci verrebbe a noia. Tanto vale sposare chi ci piace. E sperare che ci dica bene.


Il rosso è palesemente falso.
Osserva cultura matrimoniale, lungo la storia dell'uomo e oggi in altre società.
L'amore nel matrimonio è idea recentissima.
L'istituzione del matrimonio è da sempre legata alla sopravvivenza della specie.

Sempre visto, che molte donne...nella scelta del marito: guardano il loro portafoglio.
La bella vita fa gola a molte persone.


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> ti è mai capitato di uno che piange, e die voglio morire? e che ha bisogno di te? bhe a me si e mica facile a quel punto negargli anche l'amicizia!!a discapito mio poi eh..... Poi certo le vittime siamo noi .. ma loro che sono???
> Gurada bisogna essere molto forti e tenaci per non cadere in certi circoli psicologici!! non è così facile


non sto dicendo il contrario! capisco che sia difficile...ma ad un certo punto devi avere il coraggio di smettere di stare male tu per colpa degli altri! è li che devi tirare fuori la tua forza!
tutti sbagliamo e nessuno ti punta il dito.........ma cazzo non puoi continuare cosi! impara a dire di no! sti cazzi se piange! si facesse consolare altrove! la devi smettere di stare male tu e di continuare ad illuderti! 
la forza ce l'hai...è che non la vuoi trovare!


----------



## orchidea (25 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il rosso è palesemente falso.
> Osserva cultura matrimoniale, lungo la storia dell'uomo e oggi in altre società.
> L'amore nel matrimonio è idea recentissima.
> *L'istituzione del matrimonio è da sempre legata alla sopravvivenza della specie*.
> ...



Concordo... visto che motli matrimoni finiscono nel momento in cui ci sono difficoltà ad avere bambini... li mi sottererei... scusate eh


----------



## diavoletta_78 (25 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Difatti un uomo scelse di andare a vedere cosa c'era oltre le famigerate colonne d'Ercole no?*
> Infatti con l'intelligenza era stato risolto il problema della forma, delle dimensioni della terra, del cosmo ecc..ecc..ecc...
> Chi non risica...non rosica...
> Casomai entra in gioco la prudenza no?
> ...


Conteeeeeeeeeeee ahahahaha oggi ho detto la stessa frase anche io! 
Mi hai letto nel pensiero!


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma perché ce l'hai tanto con questa ragazza? E' stata presa per il culo, sta soffrendo... perché la tratti come se fosse una merdaccia? Non credo che voglia niente in particolare, magari vuole solo sfogarsi. Non è vietato.


Perchè ha sempre bisogno di una vittima no?
Da prendere per il culo no?
Non c'è un perchè...
Ognuno sfoga la sua rabbia interiore come può.


----------



## orchidea (25 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non sto dicendo il contrario! capisco che sia difficile...ma ad un certo punto devi avere il coraggio di smettere di stare male tu per colpa degli altri! è li che devi tirare fuori la tua forza!
> tutti sbagliamo e nessuno ti punta il dito.........ma cazzo non puoi continuare cosi! impara a dire di no! sti cazzi se piange! si facesse consolare altrove! la devi smettere di stare male tu e di continuare ad illuderti!
> la forza ce l'hai...è che non la vuoi trovare!



no no la mia storia è finita..... finita nel momento più tragico per me... momento in cui lui si è rivelato per ciò che era... la cosa che fa male è solo che lui ha continuato a giocare con i miei sentimenti e lo ha fatto anche durante la mia malattia... solo questo...
ora per me è mors tua vita mea.... della serie se dovesse capitare di nuovo sfrutto io.... e gioco io.. ormai per come sono purtroppo lascerò solo cenere per un bel pezzo... ma nei confronti di tutti.....


----------



## Stermy (25 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Difatti un uomo scelse di andare a vedere cosa c'era oltre le famigerate colonne d'Ercole no?
> Infatti con l'intelligenza era stato risolto il problema della forma, delle dimensioni della terra, del cosmo ecc..ecc..ecc...
> Chi non risica...non rosica...
> Casomai entra in gioco la prudenza no?
> ...


Io aggiungerei anche che non ci sono piu' le mezze stagioni e si stava meglio quando si stava peggio...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se l'altro ti ha fatto entrare da quella finestra ha mancato enormemente di rispetto a sua moglie, molto di più che con il tradimento. Un uomo del genere non vale nulla, dal tuo punto di vista mi rendo conto che sia difficile da capire, ma non ti ha fatto vedere che mangiava la nutella, ti ha dato in pasto l'intimità di un altro rapporto, che avrebbe dovuto invece avere almeno il pudore di proteggere: tu pensavi fosse un gesto d'amore, invece era la dimostrazione di quanto potesse essere spregevole.


Ma infatti lei è incazzatissima con sè stessa...per essersi innamorata...di un elemento del genere...
Insomma una si guarda allo specchio e si dice...ma come ho potuto essere così stupida? Eh ?
Ma poi pretende un risarcimento che da lui non avrà mai...
Sbri...se tu mi vieni troppo vicino e io poi riesco a palparti il culetto evitando il tuo ceffone...girela come vuoi...io sono lontano...tu hai lo stampo nella chiappa...ma la tua sberla è andata a vuoto...

In altre parole...bisogna incassare il colpo e mettersela via...
Poi cavoli se ci innamoriamo di una persona...sarà mica colpa di sta persona eh?

Ok sbri...tradisco mia moglie con te...colpa tua...sei troppo provocante...non ho saputo resistere...sbri...mi è venuto uno sciopone e ti sono saltato addosso...dai non denunciarmi per molestia...colpa tua che sei così bellissima...no?

Ma dio santo Sbri...io sono il conte in persona...e tu osi...venire al mio cospetto tutta messa così sexy...colpa tua...sapevi che potevo saltarti addosso...dovevi vestirti da suora no?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Prendermela per stermy????
> 
> Ma stiamo scherzando???
> Intimorire da costui.....ma dove, ma quando?
> E io lo dico infatti! Non mi sembra di farmi mettere a tacere!


va beh scusa non volevo farti incazzare

pace e bene

vaya con dios

hasta la victoria siempre!


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Concordo... visto che motli matrimoni finiscono nel momento in cui ci sono difficoltà ad avere bambini... li mi sottererei... scusate eh


Beh sai...
In certe culture ed epoche...
La sterilità era considerata una maledizione divina eh?


----------



## Stermy (25 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè ha sempre bisogno di una vittima no?
> Da prendere per il culo no?
> Non c'è un perchè...
> Ognuno sfoga la sua rabbia interiore come può.


Purtroppo non sono cosi' veloce ed arrivo sempre per secondo nella presa per il culo...

ahahahahahah

i primi siete voi che ve la raccontate...

chissa' perche' Lothar e la Chiara sono abbastanza immuni...

pero' capiscoanche che per la tua neuro lo sforzo per capirlo sia enorme...

riposate...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> no no la mia storia è finita..... finita nel momento più tragico per me... momento in cui lui si è rivelato per ciò che era... la cosa che fa male è solo che lui ha continuato a giocare con i miei sentimenti e lo ha fatto anche durante la mia malattia... solo questo...
> ora per me è mors tua vita mea.... della serie se dovesse capitare di nuovo sfrutto io.... e gioco io.. ormai per come sono purtroppo lascerò solo cenere per un bel pezzo... ma nei confronti di tutti.....


le persone non sono tutte uguali! troverai quella giusta per te!
l'unico consiglio che ti do e quello di cercare di non cadere ancora nelle "grinfie" di un uomo sposato....perchè rischieresti di stare male ancora.... e non "giocare tu" perchè non credo che tu ne sia capace.... sei troppo buona per giorcare coi sentimenti delle persone.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> va beh scusa non volevo farti incazzare
> 
> pace e bene
> 
> ...


Dai Diavoletta sa benissimo cavarsela da sola...altrimenti c'è lo scudo spaziale di Lothar...guarda Andy come è migliorato!


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

Stermy ha detto:


> Purtroppo non sono cosi' veloce ed arrivo sempre per secondo nella presa per il culo...
> 
> ahahahahahah
> 
> ...


Si si io me la spasso eh?
Nun tengo problema eh?
Stai dove devi stare no?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai Diavoletta sa benissimo cavarsela da sola...altrimenti c'è lo scudo spaziale di Lothar...guarda Andy come è migliorato!


embé io ho solo cercato di empatizzare con lei

poi, le ho detto che ha avuto sfiga, mi risponde che la chiamo sfigata

cerco di dirle di non prendersela per gli attacchi di Stermi, e si incazza

a quel punto..... faccia come le pare, io quello che avevo da dire l'ho detto, ma in fondo in fondo chissenefrega


adios


----------



## Stermy (25 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si si io me la spasso eh?
> Nun tengo problema eh?
> Stai dove devi stare no?


Te confermi ancora una volta che vuoi essere considerato da me anche facendoti sfankulare...

accomodati...

pero' sarai sempre e solo un trastullo...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> embé io ho solo cercato di empatizzare con lei
> 
> poi, le ho detto che ha avuto sfiga, mi risponde che la chiamo sfigata
> 
> ...


Uffa la solita permalosona eh?
Ma guarda che su fb non ho nessun tuo messaggio...eh?


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti lei è incazzatissima con sè stessa...per essersi innamorata...di un elemento del genere...
> Insomma una si guarda allo specchio e si dice...ma come ho potuto essere così stupida? Eh ?
> Ma poi pretende un risarcimento che da lui non avrà mai...
> Sbri...se tu mi vieni troppo vicino e io poi riesco a palparti il culetto evitando il tuo ceffone...girela come vuoi...io sono lontano...tu hai lo stampo nella chiappa...ma la tua sberla è andata a vuoto...
> ...


infatti io ho detto che LUI è un essere spregevole mica perchè ha tradito la moglie, ma perchè si è comportato da essere spregevole con lei, con la moglie, pure con il padre buonanima... lei si è innamorata... avrà perso la lista? Penso invece che dal suo punto di vista, il miraggio delle parole che le diceva abbia coperto l'immagine che appare a noi, di una persona senza alcuno scrupolo. Ma quante volte Conte vediamo quello che vogliamo vedere , sentiamo quello che vogliamo sentire? Anche l'ingenuità è peccato.. non contro Dio, ma contro noi stessi.


----------



## Stermy (25 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> embé io ho solo cercato di empatizzare con lei
> 
> poi, le ho detto che ha avuto sfiga, mi risponde che la chiamo sfigata
> 
> ...


Ma quale attacchi....

io dico solo le cose che ognuno gia' sa e che pero' non vuole sentire...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

Stermy ha detto:


> Ma quale attacchi....
> 
> io dico solo le cose che ognuno gia' sa e che pero' non vuole sentire...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
Ok te si un teron!
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
Lo sai vero?
E' che non lo vuoi sentire...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH
E ci morirari così
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Stermy (25 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
> Ok te si un teron!
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> Lo sai vero?
> ...


e ti se un cojone veneto...cio'..

azzo manco le assicurazioni ve rimborsano l'alluvione tanto siete cojoni...

ahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Ottobre 2011)

ma perché deve sempre andare a finire così???


----------



## Stermy (25 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma perché deve sempre andare a finire così???


Perche' so' evangelico...tanto...ahahahah

un vaffanculo nun se nega a niuno...

lui chiede ed io do'...

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## Andy (25 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> queste sono cagate
> 
> una donna può avere avuto 100 uomini e tu potresti essere il 101esimo e lei potrebbe essere con te quella che non è stata con nessuno dei 100 precedenti
> 
> non capisci granché di donne, mi spiace


Non capisco granchè? E perchè il 101 è quello giusto?
E gli altri 100 chi erano? Tutti uomini pazzi? Possibile?

Una che ne ha uno al mese si vuole solo divertire... perchè darle credito? E se ricade in quei casi in cui tu sei quello speciale? Poi si stanca... e tu piangi... e tutti a dirti: sei stato fesso, quella cerca solo il maschio


----------



## lothar57 (25 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma perché deve sempre andare a finire così???


perche sono 2 invorniti..mi meraviglio del Conte che al quale ho sempre detto qual'e'il rimedio anti stermi..Quinti lo sai??


----------



## lunaiena (25 Ottobre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> non ho letto tutti i post da ieri ad oggi....
> dunque.... romantici, amanti, mogli che tradiscono, mariti che tradiscono...
> allora nel momento che il vostro partner scopre che li avete traditi come reagite?
> Cioè mi sembra chiara qui la distinzione tra chi è stato amante e chi invece tradisce,
> ...


Dai su ma tra amanti ci si usa e ognuno per il proprio scopo...
Veramente se ci si guarda un po in giro tutti ci usiamo per uno scopo e se nn sei cosi ci diventi a forza di inculate....

L'amico diabetico sara in grado di capire da solo che nn puo mangiare la cioccolata no...mica puo condizionare la vita agli altri o no....
esempio : 
un gruppo di amici si incontra in un bar e sa che il diabetico nn puo prendere la cioccolata calda ma gli altri la vorrebbero cos'è e felice di condizionare la vita agli altri???


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non capisco granchè? E perchè il 101 è quello giusto?
> E gli altri 100 chi erano? Tutti uomini pazzi? Possibile?
> 
> *Una che ne ha uno al mese si vuole solo divertire... perchè darle credito*? E se ricade in quei casi in cui tu sei quello speciale? Poi si stanca... e tu piangi... e tutti a dirti: sei stato fesso, quella cerca solo il maschio


io non ho parole!

magari se lo fa un uomo invece va bene no?


----------



## Andy (25 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè ha incontrato 10 uomini prima di te con i quali non è riuscita ad instaurare un rapporto... ma che fai, usi il pallottoliere tu? Hai paura di incontrare una donna che ti possa confrontare con altri? Io ero convinta che 'sti discorsi fossero spariti negli anni 70...


Ma voi non capite!! Perchè con me ci deve riuscire? Visto che oggi ci si sposa tirando una monetina e voi lo sapete benissimo?

Non raccontiamoci le panzane degli anni 70, che oggi le corna volano più di prima, grazie a cellulari e Internet, e se mi dite ancora che vivo in un altro mondo... evidentemente qualcuno non ha capito davvero oggi cosa è la vita.


----------



## lothar57 (25 Ottobre 2011)

Stermy ha detto:


> Purtroppo non sono cosi' veloce ed arrivo sempre per secondo nella presa per il culo...
> 
> ahahahahahah
> 
> ...


vecchio bauscia...ovvio no?io e Chiara siamo troppo presi dalle nostre storie extraconiugali per pensare a voi comuni mortali..


----------



## lothar57 (25 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Dai su ma tra amanti ci si usa e ognuno per il proprio scopo...
> Veramente se ci si guarda un po in giro tutti ci usiamo per uno scopo e se nn sei cosi ci diventi a forza di inculate....
> 
> L'amico diabetico sara in grado di capire da solo che nn puo mangiare la cioccolata no...mica puo condizionare la vita agli altri o no....
> ...


brava Luna.parli da Lotharessa,certo che e'cosi',chiesse ne frega se lu non puo'..avanti con il caterpillar


----------



## lunaiena (25 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma voi non capite!! Perchè con me ci deve riuscire? Visto che oggi ci si sposa tirando una monetina e voi lo sapete benissimo?
> 
> Non raccontiamoci le panzane degli anni 70, che oggi le corna volano più di prima, grazie a cellulari e Internet, e se mi dite ancora che vivo in un altro mondo... evidentemente qualcuno non ha capito davvero oggi cosa è la vita.


Ma io direi che oggi le corna con internet e cell volano piu lontane ....
Rispetto ad una volta che rimanevano all'interno dei propri paesi


----------



## Stermy (25 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vecchio bauscia...ovvio no?io e Chiara siamo troppo presi dalle nostre storie extraconiugali per pensare a voi comuni mortali..


Sono sempre contento quando capisci tutto al volo...

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## Andy (25 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> io non ho parole!
> 
> magari se lo fa un uomo invece va bene no?


No, dico solo che la donna che ha 200 storie sulle spalle non è raccomandabile. Le piace.

Una banca si fida di un imprenditore che nel passato ha fallito più volte? No. Perchè, se ti fai 200 storie, di certo o hai fallito in qualcosa o ti diverti.

La donna invece che ha avuto poche storie deve *essere vera*: le monache sono false monache. Visto che qualcuno ha tirato in ballo le monache.


----------



## Andy (25 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma io direi che oggi le corna con internet e cell volano piu lontane ....
> Rispetto ad una volta che rimanevano all'interno dei propri paesi


Guarda che aumentano di numero e molto: vado in chat, petto nudo, ne contatto 100: prima o poi il pesce lo prendo. Prima nel tuo paesello lo facevi in piazza?


----------



## lunaiena (25 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> No, dico solo che la donna che ha 200 storie sulle spalle non è raccomandabile. Le piace.
> 
> *Una banca si fida di un imprenditore che nel passato ha fallito più volte? No. Perchè, se ti fai 200 storie, di certo o hai fallito in qualcosa o ti diverti.*La donna invece che ha avuto poche storie deve *essere vera*: le monache sono false monache. Visto che qualcuno ha tirato in ballo le monache.


Trovi sempre la banca che si fida ...ma delle banche ci si puo fidare???


----------



## Stermy (25 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Trovi sempre la banca che si fida ...???


e le marmotte incartano la cioccolata...

ahahahahah


----------



## Andy (25 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Trovi sempre la banca che si fida ...ma delle banche ci si puo fidare???


No, ma i soldi li hanno loro...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Guarda che aumentano di numero e molto: vado in chat, petto nudo, ne contatto 100: prima o poi il pesce lo prendo. Prima nel tuo paesello lo facevi in piazza?




ma davvero?


----------



## lunaiena (25 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Guarda che aumentano di numero e molto: vado in chat, petto nudo, ne contatto 100: prima o poi il pesce lo prendo. Prima nel tuo paesello lo facevi in piazza?


Nel mio paesello lo faccio con uno  poi c'è il passaparola .....
(magari avessi fatto cosi hahahah)


----------



## Andy (25 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> *ma davvero?*


Vivo in un altro mondo io?


----------



## Andy (25 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Nel mio paesello lo faccio con uno  poi c'è il passaparola .....
> (magari avessi fatto cosi hahahah)


Devi avere lo spirito di quella che la da, e davanti a tutti.
In poche hanno questo coraggio...


----------



## Stermy (25 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Guarda che aumentano di numero e molto: vado in chat, petto nudo, ne contatto 100: prima o poi il pesce lo prendo. Prima nel tuo paesello lo facevi in piazza?


E' cosi' per la legge dei grandi numeri rispetto al paesello...

poi la baldracca emigra nella grande citta' ove nessuno la conosce e si rifa' la verginita'...

cio' detto, riconfermo che e' sempre meglio sposarsi chi ha avuto gia' delle esperienze (senza esagera'), piuttosto che le monache represse...

dura minga...


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> No, dico solo che la donna che ha 200 storie sulle spalle non è raccomandabile. Le piace.
> 
> Una banca si fida di un imprenditore che nel passato ha fallito più volte? No. Perchè, se ti fai 200 storie, di certo o hai fallito in qualcosa o ti diverti.
> 
> La donna invece che ha avuto poche storie deve *essere vera*: le monache sono false monache. Visto che qualcuno ha tirato in ballo le monache.


scusa ma io sono "ottusa" da questo punto di vista............


----------



## lothar57 (25 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Guarda che aumentano di numero e molto: vado in chat, petto nudo, ne contatto 100: prima o poi il pesce lo prendo. Prima nel tuo paesello lo facevi in piazza?


 verissimo Andy,mi ricordo fermarsi alla cabina della Sip,con 50lire,o 100?boooo...erano i tempi di''buonasera Dottore''ricordate era Mina,le telefonate difficili.Ora si fa'presto quasi tutte le sposate hanno 3 cell e 4 sim,abbiamo la chat.la webcam...si Andy confermo si becca in un amen,se ti accontenti.Se sei selettivo..e'dura sono squallide casalinghe frustrate,fuori peso,senza cultura,povere di tutto...ma prima o poi arriva..Lei..con la L maiuscola...garantito


----------



## Andy (25 Ottobre 2011)

Stermy ha detto:


> E' cosi' per la legge dei grandi numeri rispetto al paesello...
> 
> poi la baldracca emigra nella grande citta' ove nessuno la conosce e si rifa' la verginita'...
> 
> ...


Certo, è naturale: la sprovveduta non sa nemmeno che pesci pigliare e magari scopre che le piace divertirsi... sulla tua pelle.
Sempre meglio chi sa già come funziona una coppia, che ha la testa che ragiona. Ma non chi si fidanza per hobby.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (25 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> va beh scusa non volevo farti incazzare
> 
> pace e bene
> 
> ...


Quintina pace pace, we we che non sono incazzata, tranquilla tranquilla!:mrgreen:
Questo è il mio viso in questo momento----->


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> verissimo Andy,mi ricordo fermarsi alla cabina della Sip,con 50lire,o 100?boooo...erano i tempi di''buonasera Dottore''ricordate era Mina,le telefonate difficili.Ora si fa'presto quasi tutte le sposate hanno 3 cell e 4 sim,abbiamo la chat.la webcam...si Andy confermo si becca in un amen,se ti accontenti.Se sei selettivo..e'dura sono squallide casalinghe frustrate,fuori peso,senza cultura,povere di tutto...ma prima o poi arriva..Lei..con la L maiuscola...garantito


che tristezza :blu:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> verissimo Andy,mi ricordo fermarsi alla cabina della Sip,con 50lire,o 100?boooo...erano i tempi di''buonasera Dottore''ricordate era Mina,le telefonate difficili.Ora si fa'presto quasi tutte le sposate hanno 3 cell e 4 sim,abbiamo la chat.la webcam...si Andy confermo si becca in un amen,se ti accontenti.Se sei selettivo..e'dura sono squallide casalinghe frustrate,fuori peso,senza cultura,povere di tutto...ma prima o poi arriva..Lei..con la L maiuscola...garantito



mi fate morire :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (25 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Devi avere lo spirito di quella che la da, e davanti a tutti.
> In poche hanno questo coraggio...


Ma dai un po di ironia ogni tanto ....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Ottobre 2011)

hanno anche la gobba e il neo sul naso?


----------



## Andy (25 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> verissimo Andy,mi ricordo fermarsi alla cabina della Sip,con 50lire,o 100?boooo...erano i tempi di''buonasera Dottore''ricordate era Mina,le telefonate difficili.Ora si fa'presto quasi tutte le sposate hanno 3 cell e 4 sim,abbiamo la chat.la webcam...si Andy confermo si becca in un amen,se ti accontenti.Se sei selettivo..e'dura sono squallide casalinghe frustrate,fuori peso,senza cultura,povere di tutto...ma prima o poi arriva..Lei..con la L maiuscola...garantito


Guarda, era il 2000 o giù di lì.
Misi Internet per la prima volta (una linea ISDN) e provai una chat famosa nella mia città, senza foto (!). All'epoca erano in pochi i frequentatori: nel giro di un paio di giorni avevo legato tramite chat con una decina di ragazze. Poi sta alla singola persona se andare avanti o meno. Oggi, solo su Badoo e Facebook sono in milioni, con foto prese da tutte le posizioni.
Oggi posso contattare una di milano, trovo la scusa per il weekend, aereo, e mi faccio la trombata. Lunedì riprendo a casa come se nulla fosse...


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma voi non capite!! Perchè con me ci deve riuscire? Visto che oggi ci si sposa tirando una monetina e voi lo sapete benissimo?
> 
> Non raccontiamoci le panzane degli anni 70, che oggi le corna volano più di prima, grazie a cellulari e Internet, e se mi dite ancora che vivo in un altro mondo... evidentemente qualcuno non ha capito davvero oggi cosa è la vita.


Ti spiego : il tuo è sessismo, cioè discriminazione verso le donne. Mia bisnonna, che ho avuto la fortuna di conoscere, mi ha raccontato che quando è stato il momento che si sposasse, suo padre l'ha portata al mercato assieme alle bestie e lei è stata lì, seduta sul baule del corredo, mentre gli scapoli del paese valutavano lei e il corredo. Così si è sposata: dopo sposata, non aveva diritto di sedersi a tavola con il marito, perchè tra i contadini le donne non si sedevano a tavola con gli uomini, ma mangiavano in piedi vicino al camino, così, se ad un uomo mancava qualcosa, loro facevano prima a portarglielo. Poi c'è stata la guerra, mio bisnonno richiamato, lei ha mandato avanti tutto da sola: quando la guerra è finita, (1918) lei gli ha detto: adesso anche io mi siedo a tavola. Questo processo si chiama emancipazione, grazie a questo processo noi donne abbiamo gli stessi diritti degli uomini, i doveri li avevamo pure prima, grazie. Poi ci hanno dato pure il voto e adesso, pensa, possiamo avere rapporti sessuali scegliendo noi il partner. Incredibile vero?


----------



## Tubarao (25 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Devi avere lo spirito di quella che la da, e davanti a tutti.
> In poche hanno questo coraggio...


Già, e in genere quelli che dicono "Quella è una che la da a tutti, se l'e trombata mezzo paese", di solito sono quelli che stavano sempre nella metà sbagliata.


----------



## Andy (25 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti spiego : il tuo è sessismo, cioè discriminazione verso le donne. Mia bisnonna, che ho avuto la fortuna di conoscere, mi ha raccontato che quando è stato il momento che si sposasse, suo padre l'ha portata al mercato assieme alle bestie e lei è stata lì, seduta sul baule del corredo, mentre gli scapoli del paese valutavano lei e il corredo. Così si è sposata: dopo sposata, non aveva diritto di sedersi a tavola con il marito, perchè tra i contadini le donne non si sedevano a tavola con gli uomini, ma mangiavano in piedi vicino al camino, così, se ad un uomo mancava qualcosa, loro facevano prima a portarglielo. Poi c'è stata la guerra, mio bisnonno richiamato, lei ha mandato avanti tutto da sola: quando la guerra è finita, (1918) lei gli ha detto: adesso anche io mi siedo a tavola. Questo processo si chiama emancipazione, grazie a questo processo noi donne abbiamo gli stessi diritti degli uomini, i doveri li avevamo pure prima, grazie. Poi ci hanno dato pure il voto e adesso, pensa, possiamo avere rapporti sessuali scegliendo noi il partner. Incredibile vero?


No, no, lo fanno anche gli uomini. Solo che io sono uomo e ragiono per me: come fate voi donne, *sempre*.

PS: sono tutto tranne che sessista, perchè io le mie ex le portavo sul palmo della mano. Direi il contrario invece, oggi, per molte donne.


----------



## Andy (25 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Già, e in genere quelli che dicono "Quella è una ce la da a tutti, se l'e trombata mezzo paese", di solito sono quelli che stavano semrpe nella metà sbagliata.


2004-2005 sono stato con una ragazza di un piccolo paesino. Quando la andavo a prendere sotto casa c'era un vecchietto di fronte che a volte stazionava sulla sedia sul balcone, a volte invece, sentiva il rumore della mia macchina e osservava dalla finestra chi fossi.
La mia ragazza si sentiva in un disagio immane e mi diceva che era un paese schifoso, dove tutti si facevano i cazzi di tutti.


----------



## Stermy (25 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti spiego : il tuo è sessismo, cioè discriminazione verso le donne. Mia bisnonna, che ho avuto la fortuna di conoscere, mi ha raccontato che quando è stato il momento che si sposasse, suo padre l'ha portata al mercato assieme alle bestie e lei è stata lì, seduta sul baule del corredo, mentre gli scapoli del paese valutavano lei e il corredo. Così si è sposata: dopo sposata, non aveva diritto di sedersi a tavola con il marito, perchè tra i contadini le donne non si sedevano a tavola con gli uomini, ma mangiavano in piedi vicino al camino, così, se ad un uomo mancava qualcosa, loro facevano prima a portarglielo. Poi c'è stata la guerra, mio bisnonno richiamato, lei ha mandato avanti tutto da sola: quando la guerra è finita, (1918) lei gli ha detto: adesso anche io mi siedo a tavola. Questo processo si chiama emancipazione, grazie a questo processo noi donne abbiamo gli stessi diritti degli uomini, i doveri li avevamo pure prima, grazie. Poi ci hanno dato pure il voto e adesso, pensa, possiamo avere rapporti sessuali scegliendo noi il partner. Incredibile vero?


Pero' la vostra emancipazione non l'avete saputa gestire....e' fuffa...

lo sfascio odierno dovuto alla competizione col maschio oltre che creare problemi al maschio crea di riflesso problemi enormi a voi che me sa che tra un po' ve rimane de tromba' tra di voi...

ahahahahahahah

chiamasi boomerang...ed io godo..

ahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Ottobre 2011)

Stermy ha detto:


> Pero' la vostra emancipazione non l'avete saputa gestire....e' fuffa...
> 
> lo sfascio odierno dovuto alla competizione col maschio oltre che creare problemi al maschio crea di riflesso problemi enormi a voi che me sa che tra un po' ve rimane de tromba' tra di voi...
> 
> ...


 Io la mia l'ho saputa gestire, proprio perchè mi hanno ben spiegato cos'è, tutt'altro da uscire l'8 marzo e andare a vedere lo spogliarello: anzi ti dirò... mica è finita ancora, visto che a parità di ruolo io ho sempre guadagnato meno dei miei colleghi maschi


----------



## Andy (25 Ottobre 2011)

Stermy ha detto:


> Pero' la vostra emancipazione non l'avete saputa gestire....e' fuffa...
> 
> lo sfascio odierno dovuto alla competizione col maschio oltre che creare problemi al maschio crea di riflesso problemi enormi a voi che me sa che tra un po' ve rimane de tromba' tra di voi...
> 
> ...


Quoto: Sbriciolata, molte donna hanno usato il risvolto dell'emancipazione per andare oltre la parità dei diritti. Per me è la solita scusa: TU  hai vissuto l'emancipazione? Non sai nemmeno cosa è. Sulla tua pelle. Perchè *oggi non esiste*.
Una mia amica bigotta mi diceva chiaramente: mio figlio verrà prima di tutto e so da ora che tra lui e mio marito, se dovessi scegliere metterei alla porta mio marito, tanto si rifà una vita. 
Può essere anche giusto, nel valutare una situazione, ma il fatto che tu lo dichiari a prescindere...


----------



## lunaiena (25 Ottobre 2011)

Stermy ha detto:


> Pero' la vostra emancipazione non l'avete saputa gestire....e' fuffa...
> 
> lo sfascio odierno dovuto alla competizione col maschio oltre che creare problemi al maschio crea di riflesso problemi enormi a voi che me sa che* tra un po' ve rimane de tromba' tra di voi...*
> ahahahahahahah
> ...


In ogni caso ci sappiamo aggiustare noi donne

hahahaahh


----------



## diavoletta_78 (25 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> embé io ho solo cercato di empatizzare con lei
> 
> poi, le ho detto che ha avuto sfiga, mi risponde che la chiamo sfigata
> 
> ...


Quintina , scusami ma non volevo offenderti o mancare di rispetto! Io ho apprezzato molto la tua empatia e mi spiace se ti è arrivato il contrario!
Purtroppo leggere è diverso che parlarsi, quindi ci siamo fraintese!

Il mio scrivere, chi si incazza per stermy, era proprio per rassicurarti del fatto che non me la prendevo e che potevi stare tranquilla, non che io non avevo bisogno del tuo consiglio.....anzi!

Mi ha fatto molto piacere invece, il fatto che hai visto la mia storia, a differenza di altri, come una sfiga!
Ossia l'essere incappata nella persona sbagliata, nel momento sbagliato per me!
In cui a guidarmi è stato più il bisogno che la ragione!

Se sono venuta qui è per confrontarmi con voi e le vostre esperienze! Soprattutto come le tue, per trovare persone che mi dicessero tutto passa, esistono queste persone, non c'è motivo per cui uno ci si perde ma se ne può uscire....

Quindi, scusami ancora se pensi che non abbia apprezzato i tuoi interventi, perchè ti assicuro che è tutto il contrario!


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> No, no, lo fanno anche gli uomini. Solo che io sono uomo e ragiono per me: come fate voi donne, *sempre*.
> 
> PS: sono tutto tranne che sessista, perchè io le mie ex le portavo sul palmo della mano. Direi il contrario invece, oggi, per molte donne.


Le donne non si portano sul palmo di una mano, le si tratta alla pari, altrimenti è sessismo: aprire la portiera di una macchina o tenere la porta aperta sono privilegi del ... piffero, io personalmente ne faccio volentieri a meno. Una donna che ha avuto esperienze sessuali ha la stessa moralità di una vergine e lo stesso diritto ad essere rispettata, ti dirò di più: mai saputo che si consumasse con l'uso, anzi!


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Quoto: Sbriciolata, molte donna hanno usato il risvolto dell'emancipazione per andare oltre la parità dei diritti. Per me è la solita scusa: TU  hai vissuto l'emancipazione? Non sai nemmeno cosa è. Sulla tua pelle. Perchè *oggi non esiste*.
> Una mia amica bigotta mi diceva chiaramente: mio figlio verrà prima di tutto e so da ora che tra lui e mio marito, se dovessi scegliere metterei alla porta mio marito, tanto si rifà una vita.
> Può essere anche giusto, nel valutare una situazione, ma il fatto che tu lo dichiari a prescindere...


non sai di cosa stai parlando, non sai chi sono, cosa ho fatto nella vita, non ti permettere di dire cosa so o cosa non so, grazie


----------



## Andy (25 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Le donne non si portano sul palmo di una mano, le si tratta alla pari, altrimenti è sessismo: aprire la portiera di una macchina o tenere la porta aperta sono privilegi del ... piffero, io personalmente ne faccio volentieri a meno. Una donna che ha avuto esperienze sessuali ha la stessa moralità di una vergine e lo stesso diritto ad essere rispettata, ti dirò di più: mai saputo che si consumasse con l'uso, anzi!


Non intendo "palmo della mano" in quel senso e non ho mai fatto cose del genere. Parlo di rispetto. Se la mia ragazza mi vuole prendere per il culo e non dirmi quanti esami le mancano all'università, e io rispetto la sua (stupida )
scelta da oca, allora la porto sul palmo della mano.
Quindi l'accusa di sessismo è inventata.


----------



## Andy (25 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non sai di cosa stai parlando, non sai chi sono, cosa ho fatto nella vita, non ti permettere di dire cosa so o cosa non so, grazie


Mi hai insultato tu prima.
Nemmeno tu permettiti, visto che lo hai prima sbandierato tu.
Esame di coscienza... piedistallo o cosa?


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti spiego : il tuo è sessismo, cioè discriminazione verso le donne. Mia bisnonna, che ho avuto la fortuna di conoscere, mi ha raccontato che quando è stato il momento che si sposasse, suo padre l'ha portata al mercato assieme alle bestie e lei è stata lì, seduta sul baule del corredo, mentre gli scapoli del paese valutavano lei e il corredo. Così si è sposata: dopo sposata, non aveva diritto di sedersi a tavola con il marito, perchè tra i contadini le donne non si sedevano a tavola con gli uomini, ma mangiavano in piedi vicino al camino, così, se ad un uomo mancava qualcosa, loro facevano prima a portarglielo. Poi c'è stata la guerra, mio bisnonno richiamato, lei ha mandato avanti tutto da sola: quando la guerra è finita, (1918) lei gli ha detto: adesso anche io mi siedo a tavola. Questo processo si chiama emancipazione, grazie a questo processo noi donne abbiamo gli stessi diritti degli uomini, i doveri li avevamo pure prima, grazie. Poi ci hanno dato pure il voto e adesso, pensa, possiamo avere rapporti sessuali scegliendo noi il partner. Incredibile vero?


 ringrazio vivamente chi ha rubinato questo post, ha dimostrato esattamente quello che volevo dire


----------



## Andy (25 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *Ti spiego : il tuo è sessismo*, cioè discriminazione verso le donne.


Lo riprendo.
Tu *spieghi *a me che io sono sessista: io la prendo a ridere, mentre tu ti offendi?


----------



## Tubarao (25 Ottobre 2011)

Andy, ma se tu dovessi scegliere un avvocato, sceglieresti quello che ha già patrocinato diverse cause magari vincendone pure qualcuna, oppure sceglieresti quello che non è mai entrato un un'aula di tribunale ?


----------



## Stermy (25 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io la mia l'ho saputa gestire, proprio perchè mi hanno ben spiegato cos'è, tutt'altro da uscire l'8 marzo e andare a vedere lo spogliarello: anzi ti dirò... mica è finita ancora, visto che a parità di ruolo io ho sempre guadagnato meno dei miei colleghi maschi


Chiaramente qualcuna se salva...

ahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Mi hai insultato tu prima.
> Nemmeno tu permettiti, visto che lo hai prima sbandierato tu.
> Esame di coscienza... piedistallo o cosa?


Non ti ho insultato, ti ho accusato di sessismo perchè discrimini le donne, cosa in contrasto peraltro con la nostra costituzione... eppure dovresti saperlo, hai studiato... ai miei tempi si insegnava a scuola


----------



## Andy (25 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non ti ho insultato, *ti ho accusato di sessismo* perchè discrimini le donne, cosa in contrasto peraltro con la nostra costituzione... eppure dovresti saperlo, hai studiato... ai miei tempi si insegnava a scuola


Per me è un insulto, perchè non lo sono. Non esiste solo la tua sensibilità, no?
La mia la rispetti?


----------



## Andy (25 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non ti ho insultato, *ti ho accusato di sessismo perchè discrimini le donne*, cosa in contrasto peraltro con la nostra costituzione... eppure dovresti saperlo, hai studiato... ai miei tempi si insegnava a scuola


Dimmi dove l'ho scritto.


----------



## lothar57 (25 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Le donne non si portano sul palmo di una mano, le si tratta alla pari, altrimenti è sessismo: aprire la portiera di una macchina o tenere la porta aperta sono privilegi del ... piffero, io personalmente ne faccio volentieri a meno. Una donna che ha avuto esperienze sessuali ha la stessa moralità di una vergine e lo stesso diritto ad essere rispettata, ti dirò di più: mai saputo che si consumasse con l'uso, anzi!


ma certo ci mancherebbe..ormai,giustamente,fate qualsiasi cosa.hai presente quei bus enormi snodati?per curiosita',come stamattina, mi incanto al semaforo rosso a guardare,l'autista ha fatto un manovra che se la fa Vettel tira giu'un palazzo..macche'20 cm e 20 dalle auto vicine,era una donna,molto sicura e in gamba.Io un po'so guidare i tir,e ti dico che e'tosto
Oppure un'amica mi raccontava di due ragazze che hanno aperto un'impresa di elettricisti,e'laprima che sento,e le interpellero'per il mio business.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Dimmi dove l'ho scritto.


Ogni volta che giudichi una donna dal numero di uomini che ha avuto, ogni volta che dici una donna deve essere così e non lo diresti mai di un uomo, sei sessista


----------



## Stermy (25 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> In ogni caso ci sappiamo aggiustare noi donne
> 
> hahahaahh


Ma dove?

perche' pensi che le stronzate alla Nannini siano segno di onnipotenza?

ahahahahah

aspetta che passi lo sbandamento del maschio e vedi che te ricapita visto che state gia' voi allo sbando...

nun se fanno prigionieri...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Andy (25 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata, sono stato con una donna che accusava me di tradirla in continuazione. Mentre tradiva lei. Io non generalizzo: ho conosciuto ragazze meravigliose.
Per questo me la sono presa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Ottobre 2011)

:bacio:





lothar57 ha detto:


> ma certo ci mancherebbe..ormai,giustamente,fate qualsiasi cosa.hai presente quei bus enormi snodati?per curiosita',come stamattina, mi incanto al semaforo rosso a guardare,l'autista ha fatto un manovra che se la fa Vettel tira giu'un palazzo..macche'20 cm e 20 dalle auto vicine,era una donna,molto sicura e in gamba.Io un po'so guidare i tir,e ti dico che e'tosto
> Oppure un'amica mi raccontava di due ragazze che hanno aperto un'impresa di elettricisti,e'laprima che sento,e le interpellero'per il mio business.


----------



## Andy (25 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ogni volta che giudichi una donna dal numero di uomini che ha avuto, ogni volta che dici una donna deve essere così e non lo diresti mai di un uomo, sei sessista


Chissà perchè le mie ex, facevano la conta delle mie ex. Io loro non ho mai chiesto nulla.
Perchè non mi interessava. In cuor mio speravo solo che non ci fossero strascichi in atto.
Per l'uomo non è vero: io parlavo da uomo naturalmente, ma ci sono uomini che fanno le stesse cose.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sbriciolata, sono stato con una donna che accusava me di tradirla in continuazione. Mentre tradiva lei. Io non generalizzo: ho conosciuto ragazze meravigliose.
> Per questo me la sono presa.


Io invece ho rinunciato a far carriera quando per far carriera la dovevo dare in giro, ho rinunciato a far carriera quando per far carriera avrei dovuto abbandonare l'idea di farmi una famiglia, ho rinunciato a far carriera quando per far carriera avrei dovuto trascurare i miei figli. E sono riuscita a farmi una reputazione professionale in un'azienda dove erano tutti ingegneri tranne me, tutti celibi/nubili tranne me. Ecco perchè me la sono presa IO.


----------



## Andy (25 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io invece ho rinunciato a far carriera quando per far carriera la dovevo dare in giro, ho rinunciato a far carriera quando per far carriera avrei dovuto abbandonare l'idea di farmi una famiglia, ho rinunciato a far carriera quando per far carriera avrei dovuto trascurare i miei figli. E sono riuscita a farmi una reputazione professionale in un'azienda dove erano tutti ingegneri tranne me, tutti celibi/nubili tranne me. Ecco perchè me la sono presa IO.


Una volta ero in pizzeria con la mia ragazza (l'ultima che mi ha tradito) ed un collega tunisino.
Non so se l'avevo già postata. Lui cominciò a parlarci del ruolo della donna nel suo paese (ti garantisco che la sera quando uscivamo (sono stato in Tunisia con lui), solo uomini), con tutto che è un paese molto moderato da quel punto di vista.
Un discorso generale sul trattamento delle donne in un paese arabo...
La mia ragazza si rabbuio, e se la prese (non ho mai capito il motivo).
Quando uscimmo e ci ritrovammo da soli mi attaccò: parlava male di me che sono donna e tu non mi hai difeso...
Non so se hai compreso quello che voglio dirti.


----------



## Stermy (25 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io invece ho rinunciato a far carriera quando per far carriera la dovevo dare in giro, ho rinunciato a far carriera quando per far carriera avrei dovuto abbandonare l'idea di farmi una famiglia, ho rinunciato a far carriera quando per far carriera avrei dovuto trascurare i miei figli. E sono riuscita a farmi una reputazione professionale in un'azienda dove erano tutti ingegneri tranne me, tutti celibi/nubili tranne me. Ecco perchè me la sono presa IO.


A nonne', tua nipote lo sa che posti al posto suo?

ahahahah


----------



## Andy (25 Ottobre 2011)

E ti dirò anche Sbriciolata: nella mia carriera universitaria avrei preferito mille volte avere una donna professoressa a guidarmi. Sono quelle che lavorano di più.
Così come trovavo maggiore gentilezza (tranne un caso, ma si trattava di una raccomandata) negli uffici e nelle segreterie. Che spesso mancava negli uomini. Uno sbuffo continuo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Ottobre 2011)

Stermy ha detto:


> A nonne', tua nipote lo sa che posti al posto suo?
> 
> ahahahah


lo sa, lo sa, e magari è pure contenta...


----------



## lothar57 (25 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io invece ho rinunciato a far carriera quando per far carriera la dovevo dare in giro, ho rinunciato a far carriera quando per far carriera avrei dovuto abbandonare l'idea di farmi una famiglia, ho rinunciato a far carriera quando per far carriera avrei dovuto trascurare i miei figli. E sono riuscita a farmi una reputazione professionale in un'azienda dove erano tutti ingegneri tranne me, tutti celibi/nubili tranne me. Ecco perchè me la sono presa IO.


bravissima,mia moglie ha fatto lo stesso,abbandonato un prestigioso lavoro professionale per seguire la famiglia,e anche ambiente di figli di p.....dove si va avanti se la dai,se no chiuso.Poi tanti anni dopo,non particolareggio..grazie ai suoi indiscussi meriti ha avuto un 'emorme soddisfazione lavorativa.


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> la presunzione sta nel ritenere che i criteri in base a quello che sceglie...siano gli unici possibili.
> Poi l'orgoglio ti fa dire tante cose...
> Ed eccole lì ste persone...
> Ah io non rinnego niente del mio passato..
> ...



Non di certo gli unici criteri possibili, ma quelli che ci corrispondono, che corrispondono al nostro essere.
E in questo, spiace sottolinearlo, non mi pare ci sia alcuna presunzione o orgoglio. Semmai, una discreta
conoscenza di se stessi che, superata l'adolescenza, sarebbe auspicabile avere. 

Poi ognuno resta libero di accompagnarsi ad un tricheco, ad una caffettiera o ad un frigorifero... chi ne discute?

Lisa


----------



## orchidea (25 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> brava Luna.parli da Lotharessa,certo che e'cosi',chiesse ne frega se lu non puo'..avanti con il caterpillar


Lothar spero di interpretare bene e che ti stai beffando di luna (piena???) mi pare di sentire la frase di un film Staying alive, dove quella acerba puttaniera dice a Tony Manero le stesse cose.. ma poi lei rimane fregata....
io dico... non hai coscienza...??? ok quando io morirò e morirò prima di te avrò sofferto e non avrvò vissuto come te.. ma mi guarderò allo specchio e se devo compiangere qaualcuno sarà solo me stessa.... avrò fatto male a me stessa.... ma tu?????
Per fortuna ho pochi amici ma sono veri e so che loro non mangerebbero davanti a me la nutella se gli dico che mi fa male vederli!


----------



## orchidea (25 Ottobre 2011)

Per quel riguarda la mia ex storia, mi prendo le mie responsabilità, ma vedete un cuore romantico, nato e cresciuto con libri che fanno sognare (mia madre me lo diceva sempre tutti questi libri ti faranno male!! sante parole) prende ogni frase ogni lettera ogni sguardo con pinze romantiche non pinze da grigliata eh.....
cioè ti arriva un bellimbusto che ti conosce da anni che conosce tutta la tua storia la tua vita, che spesso ha visto le tue lacrime, che ti dice chissà come va a finire tra noi, ma io con te sto bene, le cose si complicano, con mia moglie è finita, ma non ho coraggio perchè lei senno si ammazza, io che gli dico ti prego allontanati da me se mi vuoi come amica aspetta che io metabolizzi il tutto e non mi lasci in pace anzi pur di non perdermi mi dici che anche tu provi ciò che provo io,  e durante la mia malattia (grave malattia) ricompari e di nuovo smielate su smielate, e mi dici mi manchi tutti i giorni, ho bisogno di te.. e dopo due secondi non illuderti.. che passi con me al cellualre il tuo compleanno perchp volevi che io fossi la prima perchè io ti facevo stare bene.....
Eco facevo BENE a te!!! ma a me non hai pensato minimamente, non hai pensato che sono stata ore ed ore sotto i ferri... non hai pensato a cosa stessi vivendo! tu che hai tutto hai voluto succhiarmi anche le energie vitali per me per superare questo momento che non ho superato... ed io a dirti ti prego lasciami in pace sai in che situaizone mi trovo saai cosa provo,  tu hai tutto tutto! hai una moglie hai una famiglia hai la salute.. non venire a dire a me che stai male, che è colpa mia che stai male perchè ti ho detto che mi hai usata e che mi hai fatto male cosciente di farlo,, non mid ire che vuoi ucciderti quando io ho rischiato di stare tra la vita e la morte che ho un taglio che mi han massacrata .... Ecco Coscienza!!!
allora mi dico  caro... se tu non hai coscienza, hai amore? non hai palle? 
Alla fine mi fai sentire una nullità.... un vuoto a perdere.. perchè hai osato usarmi anche nel momento più brutto per me, fregandoti della mia salute ed i miei sentimenti perchè tu dovevi sopravvivere alla tua situaizone schifosa .. perchè stai con una moglie che forse non ami o più semplicemente non riesci ad accettarti èper ciò che sei..
perchè non trovo possibile che sia con me che con quella che mi ha preceduto tu possa giustificarti dicendo NON ha accettato la situazione.... la tua situazione è che tu stai bene nel tuo schifoso matrimonio e tua moglie pure (visto che hai detto che sa tutto o saapeva, visto che vivi da solo) ma vuoi le amanti accanto a te, single (perchè le sceglie single , le altre creano problami) che ti diano amore sesso passione amicizia e comprensione....
scusate lo sfogo


----------



## lothar57 (25 Ottobre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Lothar spero di interpretare bene e che ti stai beffando di luna (piena???) mi pare di sentire la frase di un film Staying alive, dove quella acerba puttaniera dice a Tony Manero le stesse cose.. ma poi lei rimane fregata....
> io dico... non hai coscienza...??? ok quando io morirò e morirò prima di te avrò sofferto e non avrvò vissuto come te.. ma mi guarderò allo specchio e se devo compiangere qaualcuno sarà solo me stessa.... avrò fatto male a me stessa.... ma tu?????
> Per fortuna ho pochi amici ma sono veri e so che loro non mangerebbero davanti a me la nutella se gli dico che mi fa male vederli!


guarda che c'e'un equivoco perche'non solo rispetto Lunapiena,ma condivido il suostile di vita.
Ovvio che non ho coscienza.ma non parlare di morti per favore che tra un'amico mio coetaneo,trovato tumore 2 gg fa',e la scomparsa del grande Sic,non vorrei pensarci.
Forse non ci capiamo,io non sono un impiegato della posta...se faccio il buono vengo mangiato...chiaro??quindi diavoleggio.


----------



## orchidea (25 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> guarda che c'e'un equivoco perche'non solo rispetto Lunapiena,ma condivido il suostile di vita.
> Ovvio che non ho coscienza.ma non parlare di morti per favore che tra un'amico mio coetaneo,trovato tumore 2 gg fa',e la scomparsa del grande Sic,non vorrei pensarci.
> Forse non ci capiamo,io non sono un impiegato della posta...se faccio il buono vengo mangiato...chiaro??quindi diavoleggio.


ok allora scusa avevo frainteso, per quanto riguarda i morti bhe con me trovi una gata da pelare... quindi taci......
diavoleggia pure..... ognuno i suoi, basta che scegli persone che siano come te... poi nulla da eccepire


----------



## orchidea (25 Ottobre 2011)

dico una cosa poi vado a mangiare va che è meglio...
allora una mia ex storia inziò per puro caso.... mi disse subito (allora 27 enne) guarda frequentiamoci ma io non voglio storie, non ho la testa ora per innamorarmi o avere una storia fissa, sta a te decidere.... bene mi dissi,  ok, frequentiamoci poi chi se ne frega di come va, intanto stiamo bene insieme, e questo tipo mai che mi abbia lusingata oltre misura, mai detto non posso fare a meno di te, ti voglio bene oppure altre cose che potevano far illudere.
Ecco a me piace la trasparenza, se mi dai la possibilità di scegliere scelgo, ma se tu mi dici prima che io e te staremmo insieme, se mi dici ci saranno grandi cambiamenti, etc etc le solite menate (poi scusate da una persona che ti sta molto vicino pensi che siano parole vere no?) bhe caspiterina non è che mi dai la possibilità di scegliere... mi innamoro, anzi forse di te ero innamorata da prima e non aspettavo altro che tu ti accogessi di me!!!!Poi quando le cose si complicano cazzo mi dici eh ma lo sapevi in che situazione ero... bhe carino si lo sapevo o meglio mi hai argirata come un calzino come ti è parso, visto che hai avuto coraggio di invitarmi a fare un viaggio e nello stesso tempo lo hai fatto anche a tua moglie e stavi li ad aspettare chi diceva di si!!!
no dico io ma sei fuori de capoccia?
ci son tante sffumature che in un forum non si possono capire..
la mia rabbia è principalmente verso di me.. secondariamente verso persone senza coscienza che pur di star bene se ne fregano delgi altri.. mogli/mariti compresi eh......


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Quintina , scusami ma non volevo offenderti o mancare di rispetto! Io ho apprezzato molto la tua empatia e mi spiace se ti è arrivato il contrario!
> Purtroppo leggere è diverso che parlarsi, quindi ci siamo fraintese!
> 
> Il mio scrivere, chi si incazza per stermy, era proprio per rassicurarti del fatto che non me la prendevo e che potevi stare tranquilla, non che io non avevo bisogno del tuo consiglio.....anzi!
> ...


Okay, tranquilla, tutto a posto.

Ciao 

alla prossima


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> perche sono 2 invorniti..mi meraviglio del Conte che al quale ho sempre detto qual'e'il rimedio anti stermi..Quinti lo sai??


Infatti il rubino è arrivato no?
Tutto come da copione!


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma voi non capite!! Perchè con me ci deve riuscire? Visto che oggi ci si sposa tirando una monetina e voi lo sapete benissimo?
> 
> Non raccontiamoci le panzane degli anni 70, che oggi le corna volano più di prima, grazie a cellulari e Internet, e se mi dite ancora che vivo in un altro mondo... evidentemente qualcuno non ha capito davvero oggi cosa è la vita.


Sbagliato.
A sentire mio nonno...
Una volta si faceva e si...TACEVA...
Ora tutti parlano dicono...ecc..ecc..ecc...
A me sembra che grazie a internet, cellulari e bla bli bla bla...
Le occasioni per farsi beccare sono aumentate a dismisura...
Ma mio caro è alla fine degli anni sessanta che si parla di emancipazione sessuale...
Un tempo le donne stavano a casina a fare la calzetta....no?
Per una donna: accendersi una sigaretta? Putana
Entrare in un bar: putana
Fermarsi sola a chiaccherare con un uomo: putana.
Tutto era adulterio sai un tempo? 
Tutto...
Ma fatalità...solo per la donna!
L'uomo tradiva perchè OMO...perchè maschio...perchè ecc..ecc..ecc...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> No, dico solo che la donna che ha 200 storie sulle spalle non è raccomandabile. Le piace.
> 
> Una banca si fida di un imprenditore che nel passato ha fallito più volte? No. Perchè, se ti fai 200 storie, di certo o hai fallito in qualcosa o ti diverti.
> 
> La donna invece che ha avuto poche storie deve *essere vera*: le monache sono false monache. Visto che qualcuno ha tirato in ballo le monache.


Ad onore del vero esistono anche le collezionatrici di uomini...
Pare che Alma Mahler moglie di Gustav Mahler e amante di Klimt fosse tra queste...
Pare eh?


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti spiego : il tuo è sessismo, cioè discriminazione verso le donne. Mia bisnonna, che ho avuto la fortuna di conoscere, mi ha raccontato che quando è stato il momento che si sposasse, suo padre l'ha portata al mercato assieme alle bestie e lei è stata lì, seduta sul baule del corredo, mentre gli scapoli del paese valutavano lei e il corredo. Così si è sposata: dopo sposata, non aveva diritto di sedersi a tavola con il marito, perchè tra i contadini le donne non si sedevano a tavola con gli uomini, ma mangiavano in piedi vicino al camino, così, se ad un uomo mancava qualcosa, loro facevano prima a portarglielo. Poi c'è stata la guerra, mio bisnonno richiamato, lei ha mandato avanti tutto da sola: quando la guerra è finita, (1918) lei gli ha detto: adesso anche io mi siedo a tavola. Questo processo si chiama emancipazione, grazie a questo processo noi donne abbiamo gli stessi diritti degli uomini, i doveri li avevamo pure prima, grazie. Poi ci hanno dato pure il voto e adesso, pensa, possiamo avere rapporti sessuali scegliendo noi il partner. Incredibile vero?


Grande grandioso...e fidati a tanti uomini sta roba non sta ancora affatto bene eh?
E non sto scherzando...
Pensa esistono ancora uomini che pretendono di farsi sbucciare la frutta da una donna...da non credere...
Visto fare...rimasi allibito!


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

Stermy ha detto:


> Pero' la vostra emancipazione non l'avete saputa gestire....e' fuffa...
> 
> lo sfascio odierno dovuto alla competizione col maschio oltre che creare problemi al maschio crea di riflesso problemi enormi a voi che me sa che tra un po' ve rimane de tromba' tra di voi...
> 
> ...



Ma quale competizione con il maschio?
Ma cosa dici su?
E dove sarebbe stata?


----------



## Andy (25 Ottobre 2011)

Oggi non vi è più l'emancipazione come era ai tempi dei miei nonni (le mie nonne dicevano (anzi, una lo dice ancora, l'altra non c'è più): il nonno a casa mi chiudeva, e quando andavamo in giro, testa bassa e non guardare nessuno...).
Ora, alcune donne di oggi non vivono più queste situazioni (meno male, io non le concepisco), ma spesso parlano come se loro sapessero cosa voglia dire davvero. Invece vivono in un mondo più libero, grazie a quelle donne che hanno lottato per loro.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Le donne non si portano sul palmo di una mano, le si tratta alla pari, altrimenti è sessismo: aprire la portiera di una macchina o tenere la porta aperta sono privilegi del ... piffero, io personalmente ne faccio volentieri a meno. Una donna che ha avuto esperienze sessuali ha la stessa moralità di una vergine e lo stesso diritto ad essere rispettata, ti dirò di più: mai saputo che si consumasse con l'uso, anzi!


Ma allora perchè giù botte con le adultere eh? 
A me sembra che qui dentro i più pesanti giudizi alle adultere siano venuti da donne e non da uomini.
Come mai?
Non si consuma con l'uso, ma se viene adoperata male...si rovina...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non di certo gli unici criteri possibili, ma quelli che ci corrispondono, che corrispondono al nostro essere.
> E in questo, spiace sottolinearlo, non mi pare ci sia alcuna presunzione o orgoglio. Semmai, una discreta
> conoscenza di se stessi che, superata l'adolescenza, sarebbe auspicabile avere.
> 
> ...


Ti domando...
Di cosa è composto il nostro essere?
Più che all'essere pensiamo a tutto quello che per noi è valore no?
Parliamo di tutte quelle cose che hanno un enorme significato per noi.
Parliamo di quali sono i nostri obiettivi di vita.
Ecc..ecc..ecc...
Direi che secondo me, le persone che hanno pochi criteri sulla base di cui scegliere, poi non sono per nulla capaci di accogliere le persone che hanno scelto in base ad altri criteri.
Criteri che loro non conoscono, non concepiscono...

Ok...quello che a me impensierisce è vedere persone che si accompagnano ad un frigorifero e pretendono che lui sia un forno, o peggio si meraviglio e si lamentano se uno è un frigorifero e non fa caldo! Ma solo freddo!


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> dico una cosa poi vado a mangiare va che è meglio...
> allora una mia ex storia inziò per puro caso.... mi disse subito (allora 27 enne) guarda frequentiamoci ma io non voglio storie, non ho la testa ora per innamorarmi o avere una storia fissa, sta a te decidere.... bene mi dissi,  ok, frequentiamoci poi chi se ne frega di come va, intanto stiamo bene insieme, e questo tipo mai che mi abbia lusingata oltre misura, mai detto non posso fare a meno di te, ti voglio bene oppure altre cose che potevano far illudere.
> Ecco a me piace la trasparenza, se mi dai la possibilità di scegliere scelgo, ma se tu mi dici prima che io e te staremmo insieme, se mi dici ci saranno grandi cambiamenti, etc etc le solite menate (poi scusate da una persona che ti sta molto vicino pensi che siano parole vere no?) bhe caspiterina non è che mi dai la possibilità di scegliere... mi innamoro, anzi forse di te ero innamorata da prima e non aspettavo altro che tu ti accogessi di me!!!!Poi quando le cose si complicano cazzo mi dici eh ma lo sapevi in che situazione ero... bhe carino si lo sapevo o meglio mi hai argirata come un calzino come ti è parso, visto che hai avuto coraggio di invitarmi a fare un viaggio e nello stesso tempo lo hai fatto anche a tua moglie e stavi li ad aspettare chi diceva di si!!!
> no dico io ma sei fuori de capoccia?
> ...


Ma forse tu ti sei innamorata di quelle lusinghe e non di questa persona...
Ci hai ricamato su e ci hai creduto...
Poi il triste risveglio...
Vedi anche Pinocchio credeva a Lucignolo no?
Poi cosa fanno quando si ritrovano le orecchie d'asino?
Le coprono...non erano nel paradiso dei ragazzi?
Il paese dei balocchi?

Ma non vedi che sei Pinocchio che ha dato i suoi 4 denari a gatto e la volpe per sotterrarli sotto quella pianta?
[video=youtube;IidT9XUMvzQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IidT9XUMvzQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Ottobre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> e.
> Ecco a me piace la trasparenza, se mi dai la possibilità di scegliere scelgo, ma se tu mi dici prima che io e te staremmo insieme, se mi dici ci saranno grandi cambiamenti, etc etc le solite menate (poi scusate da una persona che ti sta molto vicino pensi che siano parole vere no?) bhe caspiterina non è che mi dai la possibilità di scegliere... mi innamoro, anzi forse di te ero innamorata da prima e non aspettavo altro che tu ti accogessi di me!!!!Poi quando le cose si complicano cazzo mi dici eh ma lo sapevi in che situazione ero... bhe carino si lo sapevo o meglio mi hai argirata come un calzino come ti è parso, visto che hai avuto coraggio di invitarmi a fare un viaggio e nello stesso tempo lo hai fatto anche a tua moglie e stavi li ad aspettare chi diceva di si!!!
> no dico io ma sei fuori de capoccia?
> ci son tante sffumature che in un forum non si possono capire..
> la mia rabbia è principalmente verso di me.. secondariamente verso persone senza coscienza che pur di star bene se ne fregano delgi altri.. mogli/mariti compresi eh......


Cambiano i nomi, le situazioni... ma la trama del film è sempre lo stesso, e purtoppo l'ho già visto.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti il rubino è arrivato no?
> Tutto come da copione!


Non avete capito e mi sono espresso male, dato che anche questo post è stato rubinato...
Io ho ricevuto il rubino, non l'ho dato...
Il rimedio anti stermi consigliatomi da Lothar e tutti gli altri è l'ignore...
Infatti mi impegno in questo senso...
Ma non mi piacciono le continue allusioni al mio essere fallito
e quelle al rubinaggio
a sto giro il fallito non c'entra niente con l'affoso di Sterminator
Infatti se anche io volessi non potrei...
Perchè...il sistema è fatto in modo che devi dare reputazione in giro prima di poterla ridare ad un utente...
Sono convinto che chi mi ha disapprovato sto post, pensasse che io ho usato la moderazione in maniera non consona.
Non l'ho mai fatto.


----------



## Andy (25 Ottobre 2011)

Cosa è il rubino?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Ottobre 2011)

una pietra preziosa di colore rosso scuro


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Cosa è il rubino?


La disapprovazione..
vai sulla stelletta pigi...e se approvi viene verde se disapprovi viene rosso...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> No io a 33 anni ho avuto questa storia sbagliata! Le altre sono andate nella norma, senza drammi, o prese per culo, quando è finito l'amore è finito.
> 
> 
> Lo so che a 33 anni gli altri hanno fatto di più, io no! Quindi?


Tesoro, io a trentatré anni  a parte un marito e una figlia non avevo fatto granché.

Mi sono rifatta dopo.


----------



## Andy (25 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La disapprovazione..
> vai sulla stelletta pigi...e se approvi viene verde se disapprovi viene rosso...


Ah, devo capire anche il termine invornito.
Da me non si usa: che dite da domani inizio a elargirlo a destra e a manca?

PS: 2-1


----------



## orchidea (25 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma forse tu ti sei innamorata di quelle lusinghe e non di questa persona...
> Ci hai ricamato su e ci hai creduto...
> Poi il triste risveglio...
> Vedi anche Pinocchio credeva a Lucignolo no?
> ...


assolutamente si Conte, ma se minimo un poco forse mi connosci,  sai che a me le parole risuonano come canti mattutini di usignoli...
perchè giustifico spesso i gesti non fatti, per il semplice motivo che giustifico che non si può! no che non si vuole.. come l'amato che va in guerra e cita a parole l'amore per l'amata, ma che se non può a gesti ritornare, fa capire tramite le lettere che l'amore esiste.. etc etc....

postilla....
vi è mai capitato sentirsi dire.. mi sento uno schifo per colpa tua? colpa tua che ho tradito la mia moglie che è perffetta bella buona intelligente e che non mi ha neanche mandato a fanculo dopo che gli ho detto che l'ho tradita?
No questa ancora non l'avevo detta....
io povero brutto anatroccolo malato deficiente sono la colpevole di aver manipolato un omone sposato ad una dea....
scusate l'ilarità... ma a volte ripenso alle cose che mi sono state dette....
io  manipolatrice.... stica... della serie mo me sposo un nababba.. so così bona provocante e manipolatrice che chi è che riesce a fuggire da me????
ahiaaaaaaaaaaaaaa sveja
ce so omini e ce so UOMINI purtroppo ci sono molte più donne dellla seconda categoria che persone di sesso maschile.... scusate ehhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Andy (25 Ottobre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> assolutamente si Conte, ma se minimo un poco forse mi connosci,  sai che a me le parole risuonano come canti mattutini di usignoli...
> perchè giustifico spesso i gesti non fatti, per il semplice motivo che giustifico che non si può! no che non si vuole.. come l'amato che va in guerra e cita a parole l'amore per l'amata, ma che se non può a gesti ritornare, fa capire tramite le lettere che l'amore esiste.. etc etc....
> 
> postilla....
> ...


In assenza di conferme ISTAT, direi che nell'ignoranza si è fifty-fifty


----------



## elena_ (25 Ottobre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> assolutamente si Conte, ma se minimo un poco forse mi connosci,  sai che a me le parole risuonano come canti mattutini di usignoli...
> perchè giustifico spesso i gesti non fatti, per il semplice motivo che giustifico che non si può! no che non si vuole.. come l'amato che va in guerra e cita a parole l'amore per l'amata, ma che se non può a gesti ritornare, fa capire tramite le lettere che l'amore esiste.. etc etc....
> 
> postilla....
> ...


ce so uomini paraculo e donne che glielo parano


----------



## orchidea (25 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> In assenza di conferme ISTAT, direi che nell'ignoranza si è fifty-fifty


scientificamente parlando le donne sono avanti di chilometri....  hanno un cromosoma in più..... poi dove sia non si sa però....  visto com'è per la legge dell'abbondanza va avanti chi ha di più.....  sorreme


----------



## Minerva (25 Ottobre 2011)

> Non avete capito e mi sono espresso male, dato che anche questo post è stato rubinato...
> Io ho ricevuto il rubino, non l'ho dato...
> Il rimedio anti stermi consigliatomi da Lothar e tutti gli altri è l'ignore...
> Infatti mi impegno in questo senso...
> ...







ma no, povera anima candida: se si è in possesso di un bel bottino perché si è dei simpatici intrallazzoni si valgono tutti i punti necessari


----------



## Andy (25 Ottobre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> scientificamente parlando le donne sono avanti di chilometri....  *hanno un cromosoma in più.....* poi dove sia non si sa però....  visto com'è per la legge dell'abbondanza va avanti chi ha di più.....  sorreme


Dai, per favore siamo seri.
Quando a Superquark fanno servizi simili, è tutto il paradiso delle donne, e tutte li ad annuire con la testa.
Una cosa fuori posto e si richiama l'emancipazione femminile.

Dai, un poco di buon senso, non per criticare, ma cerchiamo di essere obiettivi se si vuole parlare seriamente di certi temi.

Vuoi una dimostrazione di quello che dico? Dammi i riferimenti bibliografici scientifici a riguardo della questione del cromosoma in più e della sua relazione con il cosiddetto "superuomo"... solo questo alla fine conta, non le parole: io ce l'ho più grosso del tuo.

PS: è un romanzo fantascientifico. Ti consiglio* Specie Immortale* di Colin Wilson. Fa pensare, e tanto...


----------



## orchidea (25 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Dai, per favore siamo seri.
> Quando a Superquark fanno servizi simili, è tutto il paradiso delle donne, e tutte li ad annuire con la testa.
> Una cosa fuori posto e si richiama l'emancipazione femminile.
> 
> ...



Uffi ma scherzavo.. ho riguardato alcuni tuoi postora ricordo la tua storia.. suvvia... si tratta di caratteri.. ci sono donne con le palle di acciaio ( e mia madre lo era !! tranne che per una cosa purtroppo) e uomini senza palle se non quelle da biliardino.. non è nel sesso che uno ha ma nel carattere... tutto qui.. tu puoi essere eccelso nella vita di tutti i giorni ma pallonaro nei sentimenti.. e viceversa io... era na battutaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ING!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ah, devo capire anche il termine invornito.
> Da me non si usa: che dite da domani inizio a elargirlo a destra e a manca?
> 
> PS: 2-1


Beh senti va così...mercoledì sera ho cazziato un allievo...e lui mi fa sconsolato...e lo so a so invornio!
Pensa abbiamo già la declinazione veneta del termine...
Non capisco il tuo ps!


----------



## Andy (25 Ottobre 2011)

Ah, scusami allora.

PS: la persona con le palle più grosse che ho conosciuto in vita mia è stata una ragazza, una mia ex. Si prostituiva, eppure emanava un'aura di superiorità impressionante. A volte io stesso mi sentivo in soggezione a causa del suo carattere.


----------



## Andy (25 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh senti va così...mercoledì sera ho cazziato un allievo...e lui mi fa sconsolato...e lo so a so invornio!
> Pensa abbiamo già la declinazione veneta del termine...
> Non capisco il tuo ps!


Juve-Fiorentina 2-1


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> assolutamente si Conte, ma se minimo un poco forse mi connosci,  sai che a me le parole risuonano come canti mattutini di usignoli...
> perchè giustifico spesso i gesti non fatti, per il semplice motivo che giustifico che non si può! no che non si vuole.. come l'amato che va in guerra e cita a parole l'amore per l'amata, ma che se non può a gesti ritornare, fa capire tramite le lettere che l'amore esiste.. etc etc....
> 
> postilla....
> ...


Senti il tuo guaio è quello di Pinocchio...tu lo stai sempre a sentire eh?
Ovvio no che è colpa tua...
Tu molla l'osso però...ti fai male e basta!


----------



## orchidea (25 Ottobre 2011)

PS.... scusami mi sono permessa di leggere il tuo profilo.... non avercela con me d'ora in poi ma leggere ignegnere mi ha fatto venire un orticaria........... ;-)


----------



## Andy (25 Ottobre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> PS.... scusami mi sono permessa di leggere il tuo profilo.... non avercela con me d'ora in poi ma leggere *ignegnere mi ha fatto venire un orticaria.*.......... ;-)


...eppure mi sa che siamo fra i più sfigati...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma no, povera anima candida: se si è in possesso di un bel bottino perché si è dei simpatici intrallazzoni si valgono tutti i punti necessari


Scusa non ho gradito sto post.
L'ho disapprovato.
Sai essere molto offensiva nei miei confronti.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Juve-Fiorentina 2-1


Ehm...io so a mala pena che esiste il calcio.
Mo ora mi informo...chissà il paperaccio come sta messo!


----------



## lothar57 (25 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti il tuo guaio è quello di Pinocchio...tu lo stai sempre a sentire eh?
> Ovvio no che è colpa tua...
> Tu molla l'osso però...ti fai male e basta!


grande Mona,guarda che la Romagna chiede il copyrigt,invornito e'roba loro e anche nostra,,,,


----------



## orchidea (25 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti il tuo guaio è quello di Pinocchio...tu lo stai sempre a sentire eh?
> Ovvio no che è colpa tua...
> Tu molla l'osso però...ti fai male e basta!


ma l'ho  mollato... ma lo so che deve dare la colpa a me di tutto.. perchè semplicmente gli fa male capire e riconoscere ciò che è.......... .... ...  ed io gli ho detto caro.. ma guarda persone che vivono il matrimonio come te che non reggono e lavano i panni fuori casa ce ne sono tanti ed io non li condanno sai??? anzi.. liberi di farlo ma BASTA CHE OGNUNO SI PRENDA IL SUO SIMILE..... 
se io mettiamo sono capace ad andare dal mio capo e dire guarda ho fatto una cazzata ho fatto un errore ed ora ne pago le conseguenze mea culpa e te invece che dire mea culpa dai la colpa a tuo capo perchè ti ha dato un lavoro e non i mezzi e tu non sai farlo aho mica colpa mia se sei cosi eh???? me capi?


----------



## lothar57 (25 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehm...io so a mala pena che esiste il calcio.
> Mo ora mi informo...chissà il paperaccio come sta messo!


grrrrrrr.lanerossi vicenza....paolo rossi..g.b.fabbri che viene da qua',,dove cazzo eri amico???per esempio  Menti..Vi-Bo 0-4


----------



## Andy (25 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehm...io so a mala pena che esiste il calcio.
> Mo ora mi informo...chissà il paperaccio come sta messo!


L'ho solo detto perchè almeno qualcosa di positivo c'è a volte  (tifo Juve)


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai Diavoletta sa benissimo cavarsela da sola...altrimenti c'è lo *scudo spaziale *di Lothar...guarda Andy come è migliorato!


:rotfl:


----------



## orchidea (25 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> L'ho solo detto perchè almeno qualcosa di positivo c'è a volte  (tifo Juve)


almeno na cosa positiva........!!!!!  se sei del segno del cancro ed di nome vero inizi con la M..... mi tolfgo pure da sto post... ahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahaha ing elettronico? bionico? fotonico???
dai su è tardi famme scherza


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma perché deve sempre andare a finire così???


perché due maschi che si sentono in ragione, non sentono ragione


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> grrrrrrr.lanerossi vicenza....paolo rossi..g.b.fabbri che viene da qua',,dove cazzo eri amico???per esempio  Menti..Vi-Bo 0-4


Sai Lothar...ho fatto il militare davanti al Menti...che casin ogni volta che c'era la partita...
Poi io odio i tifosi...
Il mio secondo anno di università prendevo il treno alla domenica sera...e c'erano sempre sti invorniti di mezzo...
Una volta Vicenza Brescia un casino mai visto...
Il treno parte, ma un invornito tira il freno di emergenza e partono le sassate sui vetri...
Vicino a me una ragazza terrorizzata colpevole di essere andata dal moroso quella domenica...ci mettiamo sotto il sedile...
Poi per farla contenta sono andato fino a venezia con lei...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> In assenza di conferme ISTAT, direi che nell'ignoranza si è fifty-fifty


... dove l'ignoranza però è almeno del 80% della popolazione


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> perché due maschi che si sentono in ragione, non sentono ragione


Embè...tu come ti metti, quando ti accusano di cose in cui non c'entri? Eh?
Come ti senti quando la gente pretende di denunciare quello che hai nella testa?
Come stai quando ti accusano di pensare in un modo e di agire in un altro?
Poi quando chiedi le prove: non ci sono mai...


----------



## Andy (25 Ottobre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ... dove l'ignoranza però è almeno del 80% della popolazione


Vabbè, è comunque statistica e la statistica per definizione si deve fare sui campioni. Sulla popolazione è impossibile. Ma ha una valenza reale.
A volte per dire certe affermazioni su una popolazione bastano almeno 30 campioni: la pigli in pieno la realtà o quasi.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè...tu come ti metti, quando ti accusano di cose in cui non c'entri? Eh?
> Come ti senti quando la gente pretende di denunciare quello che hai nella testa?
> Come stai quando ti accusano di pensare in un modo e di agire in un altro?
> Poi quando chiedi le prove: non ci sono mai...


infatti ... la faccina  dovrebbe smorzare i contenuti del messaggio.

La realtà è che stermi non ha un cazzo da fare e si annoia senza di noi. Quando poi ha trovato la sua vittima di turno, si comporta come i peggiori troll, i quali si combattono in due modi, anche congiunti: ignorarli del tutto, e, se proprio si deve rispondere, compiangerli nella loro miseria.

Lo devi vedere come un Black Block che parassita della manifestazione per promuovere la sua opinione. Non sarebbe mai in grado di mettere in piedi una manifestazione sua, semplicemente perché le opinioni a sé stanti non hanno alcun significato. Trovandosi sostenuto dalla massa di cui approfitta, potrà smerdare a destra e a manca. Il suo unico scopo è attirare le attenzioni verso di lui e far pagare agli altri la spesa dell'operazione.

Quel che lo differenzia dai Black Block è che loro hanno una politica da seguire, giusta o sbagliata che sia. Un troll non ha nulla e nessuna etica. Per questo va preso per quello che è: una misera creatura che senza la linfa del forum non potrebbe vivere neanche un giorno.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Ottobre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> infatti ... la faccina  dovrebbe smorzare i contenuti del messaggio.
> 
> La realtà è che stermi non ha un cazzo da fare e si annoia senza di noi. Quando poi ha trovato la sua vittima di turno, si comporta come i peggiori troll, i quali si combattono in due modi, anche congiunti: ignorarli del tutto, e, se proprio si deve rispondere, compiangerli nella loro miseria.
> 
> ...


Se ti legge Marì ti uccide.
Ma a sto giro io non c'entro con i suoi problemi con le disapprovazioni.
E non mi va da fare da caprio espiatorio, solo perchè sono un personaggio molto in vista del forum, o un punto di riferimento per molti utenti.
Non mi piace che una venga dentro qui, e riceva subito le sue risate di scherno...
Non sappiamo per dove le persone sono passate , non sappiamo perchè e come arrivino qui, ma se le persone hanno aspettative non è bello ricevere sistematicamente doccie gelate, o palate nei denti.

ma sempre e solo con il passamontagna addosso.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se ti legge Marì ti uccide.
> Ma a sto giro io non c'entro con i suoi problemi con le disapprovazioni.
> E non mi va da fare da caprio espiatorio, solo perchè sono un personaggio molto in vista del forum, o un punto di riferimento per molti utenti.
> Non mi piace che una venga dentro qui, e riceva subito le sue risate di scherno...
> ...


L'ho fatto apposta 

Così Stermi si incazza con me e lascia in pace gli altri. So fargli arrampicare gli specchi e mi diverto pure, ma lui non sa quanto :rotfl:

Mari' non c'entra.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Ottobre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> L'ho fatto apposta
> 
> Così Stermi si incazza con me e lascia in pace gli altri. So fargli arrampicare gli specchi e mi diverto pure, ma lui non sa quanto :rotfl:
> 
> Mari' non c'entra.


Dici?
Ma hai toccato il suo pupillo, il suo bello:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ma dici che io ci casco sempre dentro alle sue di provocazioni?


----------



## diavoletta_78 (26 Ottobre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tesoro, io a trentatré anni  a parte un marito e una figlia non avevo fatto granché.
> 
> Mi sono rifatta dopo.


Avevi un marito e una figlia....quindi mi sembra che avevi fatto già abbastanza! 

Ma mi fa piacere sapere che c'è sempre tempo per recuperare!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dici?
> Ma hai toccato il suo pupillo, il suo bello:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Ma dici che io ci casco sempre dentro alle sue di provocazioni?


So che sono amichetti e uno toglie l'altro la parola di bocca. Nonostante, Stermi ha bisogno del rispecchio pubblico e nel riflettersi negli altri gli sfugge quanto è simile alle persone che critica. Effettivamente è il soggetto ideale per un'analisi psicologica pubblica. Il suo morboso e parassitario attaccamento al forum e la facilità con cui gli si provoca lo rende estremamente interessante.

Certamente è facile cadere anche nella trappola delle sue provocazioni, perché la perfidia è "bene" comune. Tutti sappiamo essere provocatori, irrisponsabili, offensivi, negativi. Ma con il ripertersi delle occasioni, sopravvale la noia e prima o poi si abbandona.


----------



## elena_ (26 Ottobre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> So che sono amichetti e uno toglie l'altro la parola di bocca. Nonostante, Stermi ha bisogno del rispecchio pubblico e nel riflettersi negli altri gli sfugge quanto è simile alle persone che critica. Effettivamente è il soggetto ideale per un'analisi psicologica pubblica. Il suo morboso e parassitario attaccamento al forum e la facilità con cui gli si provoca lo rende estremamente interessante.
> 
> Certamente è facile cadere anche nella trappola delle sue provocazioni, perché la perfidia è "bene" comune. Tutti sappiamo essere provocatori, irrisponsabili, offensivi, negativi. Ma con il ripertersi delle occasioni, sopravvale la noia e prima o poi si abbandona.


 praticamente un caso di studio ...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Ottobre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> praticamente un caso di studio ...


Lo sarebbe. Ma la realtà che non ho alcun interesse nel fargli l'analisi. Però è utile dire cose del genere per distrarre le sue attenzioni dai suoi obiettivi e per pura provocazione gli faccio anche da strizzacervello.

Quel che odiano i troll è la troppa attenzione e continui attacchi al loro ruolo. Cioè esattamente cosa fanno con noi quando si sentono inosservati. L'incazzatura provocata "costa" troppo in rispetto al guadagno, ma nonostante non vogliono e non possono abbandonare il campo, perché il divertimento sta nel vedere sbriciolare le resistenze di individuo o di gruppo.

Quando si attaccano con l'intento di autodifesa o difesa di gruppo, gli si da "da mangiare", ma quando si attaccano per il proprio divertimento, abbandonano molto velocemente il campo. Perché nei singoli forum non c'è posto per due troll. Infatti, nelle rare occasioni in cui si scontrano due o più troll nei forum, la durata dello spettacolo è molto breve.

Se non fosse così, allora uno dei due non è un troll reale ... sarebbe poi profondamente masochista e trova piacere nelle offese rivolte alla persona. Compiangendolo dunque, lo si leva dalle scatole. Perché nessun masochista ama di essere sollevato nel cielo dei poveretti ...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Ottobre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Lo sarebbe. Ma la realtà che non ho alcun interesse nel fargli l'analisi. Però è utile dire cose del genere per distrarre le sue attenzioni dai suoi obiettivi e per pura provocazione gli faccio anche da strizzacervello.
> 
> Quel che odiano i troll è la troppa attenzione e continui attacchi al loro ruolo. Cioè esattamente cosa fanno con noi quando si sentono inosservati. L'incazzatura provocata "costa" troppo in rispetto al guadagno, ma nonostante non vogliono e non possono abbandonare il campo, perché il divertimento sta nel vedere sbriciolare le resistenze di individuo o di gruppo.
> 
> ...


sembra che parli di una specie animale....


mi sembra di sentire la voce di Piero Angela...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> sembra che parli di una specie animale....
> 
> 
> mi sembra di sentire la voce di Piero Angela...


Grazie. Infatti è un trattato scientifico dell'animale più temuto delle comunità virtuali.

Quando sarò andato in pensione, scriverò due libri sui forum: uno al riguardo della genialità e uno sui troll. Entrambi sono temi di grande interesse e sempreverde


----------



## lunaiena (26 Ottobre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Lothar spero di interpretare bene e che ti stai beffando di luna (piena???) mi pare di sentire la frase di un film Staying alive, dove quella acerba puttaniera dice a Tony Manero le stesse cose.. ma poi lei rimane fregata....
> io dico... non hai coscienza...??? ok quando io morirò e morirò prima di te avrò sofferto e non avrvò vissuto come te.. ma mi guarderò allo specchio e se devo compiangere qaualcuno sarà solo me stessa.... avrò fatto male a me stessa.... ma tu?????
> *Per fortuna ho pochi amici ma sono veri e so che loro non mangerebbero davanti a me la nutella se gli dico che mi fa male vederli!*


Io saro egoista e lo ammetto....
Ma in quella frase un briciolo di egoismo ce lo vedo....

Io ho una forte intolleranza al formaggio e  adoravo il formaggio vivevo di formaggio a casa pur sapendo che solo a vederlo stavo male perche nn potevo piu mangiarlo continuavano a comprarlo e ai pasti mangiarlo davanti a me ma nn mi sono mai permessa di dire di nn mangiarlo davanti a me perche mi fa male vederli....Preferisco starci male piuttosto che per un mio handicap gli altri nn si comportino in modo naturale ....

Poi credo che tutti siano dotati di una coscienza solo che ogni individuo fa sempre i propri interessi ...

anche il tuo amante mi sembra abbia fatto i suoi interessi questo nn vuol dire nn avere coscienza solo una visione diversa di cio che è bene e cio che è male...


----------



## Andy (26 Ottobre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> *Grazie. Infatti è un trattato scientifico dell'animale più temuto delle comunità virtuali.*
> 
> Quando sarò andato in pensione, scriverò due libri sui forum: uno al riguardo della genialità e uno sui troll. Entrambi sono temi di grande interesse e sempreverde


Mancano solo le modalità di accoppiamento


----------



## Stermy (26 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti il rubino è arrivato no?
> Tutto come da copione!


E ti sei sparato una sega dopo?

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## Stermy (26 Ottobre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tesoro, io a trentatré anni  a parte un marito e una figlia non avevo fatto granché.
> 
> Mi sono rifatta dopo.


Il mio riferimento ai suoi 33 anni alludeva a gesu' che in 33 anni ha creato il cristianesimo...

Visto che si devono spiegare le battute, sarei curioso di sapere che lavoro fate...

si dorme molto?

ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (26 Ottobre 2011)

Dopo avere letto le ultime sette pagine, immaginate la mia faccia.
Su una questione vorrei spendere due parole.
L'ignoranza, sappiamo tutti cosa è e a cosa vogliamo alludere quando la nominiamo.
A 45 anni mi sono fatto un'idea su questa parola, e sulle persone laureate, e sulle persone che coltivano la terra, quale? che la persona che noi riteniamo ignorante ha molto più buon senso ed educazione del laureato! ed in più, sempre opinione personale, non tollero stupidaggini maleducazione e quant'altro da chi si erge a persona colta, costui non ha scusanti a riguardo visto che dietro ha un'insegnamento. ( chiaramente quello che scrivo riguardo soltanto la mia vita, e quello che ho notato incontrando persone sul mio percorso, e non sto facendo discriminazioni, perchè magari qualcun'altro può dire l'esatto contrario di quello che io ho appena affermato, e che io accetto come buono.)


----------



## Stermy (26 Ottobre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> ce so uomini paraculo e donne che glielo parano


Infatti la nostra orchidea selvaggia manco si rende conto che continuando a denigrare l'amichetto, in pratica squalifica se stessa...

e s'inkazza...

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## Andy (26 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Dopo avere letto le ultime sette pagine, immaginate la mia faccia.
> Su una questione vorrei spendere due parole.
> L'ignoranza, sappiamo tutti cosa è e a cosa vogliamo alludere quando la nominiamo.
> A 45 anni mi sono fatto un'idea su questa parola, e sulle persone laureate, e sulle persone che coltivano la terra, quale? che la persona che noi riteniamo ignorante ha molto più buon senso ed educazione del laureato! ed in più, sempre opinione personale, non tollero stupidaggini maleducazione e quant'altro da chi si erge a persona colta, costui non ha scusanti a riguardo visto che dietro ha un'insegnamento. ( chiaramente quello che scrivo riguardo soltanto la mia vita, e quello che ho notato incontrando persone sul mio percorso, e non sto facendo discriminazioni, perchè magari qualcun'altro può dire l'esatto contrario di quello che io ho appena affermato, e che io accetto come buono.)


Una laurea dice che sai qualcosa di matematica, lettere, ingegneria ecc... dipende dalle persone: c'è chi si accultura e impara indipendentemente da quello che studia o non studia, perchè curioso e interessato, così a volte anche chi non ha titoli di studio può saperne più di un laureto.

Ad esempio, molti programmatori professionisti la laurea nemmeno la hanno, perchè nelle università non insegnano programmazione (quella vera): ti metti e impari da solo. Così in tutte le cose della vita.


----------



## Stermy (26 Ottobre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> infatti ... la faccina  dovrebbe smorzare i contenuti del messaggio.
> 
> La realtà è che stermi non ha un cazzo da fare e si annoia senza di noi. Quando poi ha trovato la sua vittima di turno, si comporta come i peggiori troll, i quali si combattono in due modi, anche congiunti: ignorarli del tutto, e, se proprio si deve rispondere, compiangerli nella loro miseria.
> 
> ...


Beh veramente me pari piu' tu misera cratura visto il tuo modus operandi e l'accompagnarti a viscidi con cui te trovi a tuo agio...

ma non tutti siamo uguali...

ce stanno pure gli allergici ai viscidi...

ma comunque tranquillo a parte il fallito che me rimane giusto un sollazzo, da voi ho imparato tanto...

fidate...

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (26 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Una laurea dice che sai qualcosa di matematica, lettere, ingegneria ecc... dipende dalle persone: c'è chi si accultura e impara indipendentemente da quello che studia o non studia, perchè curioso e interessato, così a volte anche chi non ha titoli di studio può saperne più di un laureto.
> 
> Ad esempio, molti programmatori professionisti la laurea nemmeno la hanno, perchè nelle università non insegnano programmazione (quella vera): ti metti e impari da solo. Così in tutte le cose della vita.


Non mi riferisco a quello che hai scritto.


----------



## Stermy (26 Ottobre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Lo sarebbe. Ma la realtà che non ho alcun interesse nel fargli l'analisi. Però è utile dire cose del genere per distrarre le sue attenzioni dai suoi obiettivi e per pura provocazione gli faccio anche da strizzacervello.
> 
> Quel che odiano i troll è la troppa attenzione e continui attacchi al loro ruolo. Cioè esattamente cosa fanno con noi quando si sentono inosservati. L'incazzatura provocata "costa" troppo in rispetto al guadagno, ma nonostante non vogliono e non possono abbandonare il campo, perché il divertimento sta nel vedere sbriciolare le resistenze di individuo o di gruppo.
> 
> ...


Ammazza se ti psicanalizzi con questa cognizione di causa capisco anche i tuoi problemi da dove derivano...

ahahahah

la verita' e' molto piu' semplice...

vi da' tremendamente al cazzo sentirvi dire da altri che sono piu' razionali e sgamati, cio' che pure voi gia' sapete ma per stare bene e non sbroccare siete costretti ad auto addobbiarvi...

e qua l'anestetico gira in quantita' industriali...

e non nego che cio' stimoli il mio lato ludico...


----------



## Ultimo (26 Ottobre 2011)

Stermy ha detto:


> Ammazza se ti psicanalizzi con questa cognizione di causa capisco anche i tuoi problemi da dove derivano...
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...


Alleluyaaaaaa per una volta sono d'accordo con lo  beep  
Certo hai un modo da esprimerti da prenderti e sbatterti al muro, ma stavolta sono d'accordo sul fatto che quasi sempre sappiamo a priori tutto!


----------



## patrizia (26 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il rosso è palesemente falso.
> Osserva cultura matrimoniale, lungo la storia dell'uomo e oggi in altre società.
> L'amore nel matrimonio è idea recentissima.
> L'istituzione del matrimonio è da sempre legata alla sopravvivenza della specie.
> ...


Non esiste nulla di palesemente vero o di palesemente falso : le affermazioni che vengono fatte qui, non sono verità rivelate, ma frutto di opinioni ed esperienze personali.
nell'ambito dal quale io provengo e nel quale io vivo, ci si sposa per  prevalentemente per amore e passione. Metà dei miei coetanei sono separati o divorziati : se avessero contratto matrimonio di interesse e non di amore  sarebbero ancora sposati. 
I sentimenti cambiano più velocemente  degli interessi materiali.

L'amore nel matrimonio potrà essere pure un'invenzione del secolo scorso...ma considerando la velocità dei tempi attuali, non lo definerei invenzione recentissima.


----------



## Stermy (26 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Alleluyaaaaaa per una volta sono d'accordo con lo  beep
> Certo hai un modo da esprimerti da prenderti e sbatterti al muro, ma stavolta sono d'accordo sul fatto che quasi sempre sappiamo a priori tutto!


E mo' che l'hai capito pure te, famme un favore...

spiegaglielo te al nostro spicologo da' mutua magnakartoffeln che cciavemo...

ahahahahahahahaah

comunque con certi/e rincoglioniti e' per altruismo che uso terapie d'urto...

lo faccio solo per il loro bene...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Andy (26 Ottobre 2011)

patrizia ha detto:


> Non esiste nulla di palesemente vero o di palesemente falso : le affermazioni che vengono fatte qui, non sono verità rivelate, ma frutto di opinioni ed esperienze personali.
> nell'ambito dal quale io provengo e nel quale io vivo, ci si sposa per  prevalentemente per amore e passione. Metà dei miei coetanei sono separati o divorziati : se avessero contratto matrimonio di interesse e non di amore  sarebbero ancora sposati.
> I sentimenti cambiano più velocemente  degli interessi materiali.
> 
> L'amore nel matrimonio potrà essere pure un'invenzione del secolo scorso...ma considerando la velocità dei tempi attuali, non lo definerei invenzione recentissima.


Il matrimonio per interesse andava in voga nel passato (qualcosina c'è ancora oggi).
Oggi ci si sposa più seguendo i sentimenti... ma spesso ad capocchiam...
Basta una sbandata, una infatuazione e dopo 1 anno sull'altare... dopo 2 anni le corna (perchè nel mondo ci sono altre tope e topini, e perchè mi devo limitare?) e poi i casini con i figli...
Poi c'è quello che si innamora del morto di fame da strada, perchè è un artista..., poi scopri che non riesci a pagare le bollette... e lo scarichi per il dottore...

Sotto un certo punto di vista era meglio prima


----------



## patrizia (26 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Il matrimonio per interesse andava in voga nel passato (qualcosina c'è ancora oggi).
> Oggi ci si sposa più seguendo i sentimenti... ma spesso ad capocchiam...
> Basta una sbandata, una infatuazione e dopo 1 anno sull'altare... dopo 2 anni le corna (perchè nel mondo ci sono altre tope e topini, e perchè mi devo limitare?) e poi i casini con i figli...
> Poi c'è quello che si innamora del morto di fame da strada, perchè è un artista..., poi scopri che non riesci a pagare le bollette... e lo scarichi per il dottore...
> ...


E chi lo sa...io prima non c'ero....
A parte gli scherzi, nei paesi occidentali, almeno oggi si sceglie la propria sorte. Altrove  o semplicemente in altre epoche, ci si ritrovava nella merda per colpa degli alyri. 
Oggi, più o meno, ciascuno è artefice della propria fortuna o sfortuna.


----------



## Stermy (26 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Il matrimonio per interesse andava in voga nel passato (qualcosina c'è ancora oggi).
> Oggi ci si sposa più seguendo i sentimenti... ma spesso ad capocchiam...
> Basta una sbandata, una infatuazione e dopo 1 anno sull'altare... dopo 2 anni le corna (perchè nel mondo ci sono altre tope e topini, e perchè mi devo limitare?) e poi i casini con i figli...
> Poi c'è quello che si innamora del morto di fame da strada, perchè è un artista..., poi scopri che non riesci a pagare le bollette... e lo scarichi per il dottore...
> ...


C'entra anche l'emancipazione femminile mal gestita, l'individualismo sempre piu' spinto, la caduta di ideologie, la globalizzazione, il consumismo e direi che puo' bastare...ahahahah.. per trasformare la nostra societa' in societa' dell'incertezza o liquida...

non c'e' niente da fare, l'individuo da solo ha dimostrato che combina solo danni e per salvarsi deve stare sotto tutela ad un organismo piu' grande di lui....

la famiglia ed essa dallo stato...

prima si stava meglio perche' una parte della tua liberta' era bilanciata da sicurezze che forniva la collettivita'....

matrimonio a vita, lavoro a vita, pianificazione studi e futuro dei figli etcetc...

adesso invece so' diventati tutti una manica di coglioni ed hanno mandato tutto a puttane nel vero senso della parola...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (26 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io saro egoista e lo ammetto....
> Ma in quella frase un briciolo di egoismo ce lo vedo....
> 
> Io ho una forte intolleranza al formaggio e  adoravo il formaggio vivevo di formaggio a casa pur sapendo che solo a vederlo stavo male perche nn potevo piu mangiarlo continuavano a comprarlo e ai pasti mangiarlo davanti a me ma nn mi sono mai permessa di dire di nn mangiarlo davanti a me perche mi fa male vederli....Preferisco starci male piuttosto che per un mio handicap gli altri nn si comportino in modo naturale ....
> ...


Brava...
Per questo io dico sempre...mia cara: faremo ottimi affari assieme: ci guadagni tu ed io...no?
Capisci bene che le storie funzionano, da dio, quando entrambi si fanno i propri interessi...
Finisce sempre male...quando uno pur di stare con una persona si deve per forza adattare alla situazione dell'altro no?
Quel giorno che non ne vale più la pena...uno sgancia l'altro no?

Ovvio come insegna Kirgegaard ognuno di noi deve capire cosa è bene o male per lui...no?


----------



## lunaiena (26 Ottobre 2011)

Stermy ha detto:


> C'entra anche* l'emancipazione femminile mal gestita*, l'individualismo sempre piu' spinto, la caduta di ideologie, la globalizzazione, il consumismo e direi che puo' bastare...ahahahah.. per trasformare la nostra societa' in societa' dell'incertezza o liquida...
> 
> non c'e' niente da fare,* l'individuo da solo ha dimostrato che combina solo danni e per salvarsi deve stare sotto tutela ad un organismo piu' grande di lui....*
> 
> ...



..........Stermy for president..........


----------



## contepinceton (26 Ottobre 2011)

patrizia ha detto:


> Non esiste nulla di palesemente vero o di palesemente falso : le affermazioni che vengono fatte qui, non sono verità rivelate, ma frutto di opinioni ed esperienze personali.
> nell'ambito dal quale io provengo e nel quale io vivo, ci si sposa per  prevalentemente per amore e passione. Metà dei miei coetanei sono separati o divorziati : se avessero contratto matrimonio di interesse e non di amore  sarebbero ancora sposati.
> I sentimenti cambiano più velocemente  degli interessi materiali.
> 
> L'amore nel matrimonio potrà essere pure un'invenzione del secolo scorso...ma considerando la velocità dei tempi attuali, non lo definerei invenzione recentissima.


Invenzione recentissima...così fu definita in quel corso.
Forse sono condizionato dal corso di sociologia.
Ok, io ho studiato DAMS musica, ma da noi potevi scegliere dieci esami complementari su una rosa di 69, tra cui molti presi a prestito tra diverse facoltà. Io ci misi anche sociologia, perchè il corso monografico era basato sulla storia dei sentimenti e l'istituzione del matrimonio.

Ora mi pare evidente che il matrimonio contemporaneo sia più fragile no?
Infatti chi contrae matrimoni di interesse ha maggiore garanzia di farlo durare, e per farlo durare, si concede amabilmente anche delle aperture no?

Forse se io fossi vissuto in una realtà di coppia a me non congeniale...tempo sei mesi...mi stancavo no?

Ma due cuori una capanna e tanta fame non ha mai funzionato.
Ho seguito i consigli di mio nonno.
Lui mi aveva fatto per me un elenco di qualità femminili a cui guardare, per scegliersi la moglie no?
In questo senso cercavo sempre di presentare a lui le mie fidanzate...
Per esempio se lui diceva...Ostia...sta qua la strucaria tutta...ma ha troppi grilli per la testa...io mettevo via in saccoccia...

Quando c'è poca passione e invornimento...cerchi piuttosto di conoscere l'altro stando attento che non possieda quei difetti che tanto ti mandano in bestia eh?


----------



## Stermy (26 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ovvio come insegna Kirgegaard ognuno di noi deve capire cosa è bene o male per lui...no?


Echicazz'e'?

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (26 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Il matrimonio per interesse andava in voga nel passato (qualcosina c'è ancora oggi).
> Oggi ci si sposa più seguendo i sentimenti... ma spesso ad capocchiam...
> Basta una sbandata, una infatuazione e dopo 1 anno sull'altare... dopo 2 anni le corna (perchè nel mondo ci sono altre tope e topini, e perchè mi devo limitare?) e poi i casini con i figli...
> Poi c'è quello che si innamora del morto di fame da strada, perchè è un artista..., poi scopri che non riesci a pagare le bollette... e lo scarichi per il dottore...
> ...


Ma pensiamo al mito della verginità crollato.
Un tempo sposarsi per un ragazzo e una ragazza era: finalmente possiamo avere la nostra intimità, no?
Sul morto di fame...sai?
Io ho ben sofferto in ben due casi...il fatto di essere visto come uno spiantato no?
Per questo mi comperai la casa...
Tutti quelli che mi diedero dello spiantato sognatore...ora fanno la loro vita grama...io ho coronato i miei sogni.
Vissi d'arte...vissi d'amor!


----------



## contepinceton (26 Ottobre 2011)

patrizia ha detto:


> E chi lo sa...io prima non c'ero....
> A parte gli scherzi, nei paesi occidentali, almeno oggi si sceglie la propria sorte. Altrove  o semplicemente in altre epoche, ci si ritrovava nella merda per colpa degli alyri.
> Oggi, più o meno, ciascuno è artefice della propria fortuna o sfortuna.


Essere artefici o meno della propria fortuna è un concetto occidentale legato ai paesi protestanti.
Mai letto quel libro di max Weber...sull'etica protestante?
La propria sorte comunque è legata anche ad un sacco di fattori, come l'ambiente in cui si nasce, e la famiglia da cui si proviene.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ..........Stermy for president..........


Un novello Stalin tra noi!


----------



## Andy (26 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma pensiamo al mito della verginità crollato.
> Un tempo sposarsi per un ragazzo e una ragazza era: finalmente possiamo avere la nostra intimità, no?
> Sul morto di fame...sai?
> Io ho ben sofferto in ben due casi...il fatto di essere visto come uno spiantato no?
> ...


Sai, in questo momento lo farei anche io. Ma non me lo posso permettere. E so costretto a vedere le stesse facce ogni giorno...


----------



## patrizia (26 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Essere artefici o meno della propria fortuna è un concetto occidentale legato ai paesi protestanti.
> Mai letto quel libro di max Weber...sull'etica protestante?
> La propria sorte comunque è legata anche ad un sacco di fattori, come l'ambiente in cui si nasce, e la famiglia da cui si proviene.


Il consumismo credo sia dettato da un'etica protestante..

Ma al dilà dei discorsi sociologici, io ne facevo una questione di esperienza personale. Ho detto la mia insomma.


----------



## Stermy (26 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Essere artefici o meno della propria fortuna è un concetto occidentale legato ai paesi protestanti.
> Mai letto quel libro di max Weber...sull'etica protestante?
> La propria sorte comunque è legata anche ad un sacco di fattori, come l'ambiente in cui si nasce, e la famiglia da cui si proviene.


Uao che sgupp...ahahahah

dubito che tu sia andato oltre la quarta di copertina di quel libro, pero' apprezzo la critica alla tua confessione cattolica romana fallimentare, inutile ed esosa visto che ce costa ben 9 miliardi all'anno e tutto il casino sulle pensioni portate a 67 ne farebbe risparmia' manco 3...

vedi che poi alla fine la conoscenza ti  rendera' libero anche dalle puttanate di cui sei imbottito...

pian pianino...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Stermy (26 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un novello Stalin tra noi!


Almeno io sono per lo Stato e lo dichiaro a differenza dei buffoni come te e che voti che ciucciano dalla mammella dello stato a piu' non posso e poi si fanno i cazzi propri alla faccia dei fessi come te...

ahahahah


----------



## orchidea (26 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io saro egoista e lo ammetto....
> Ma in quella frase un briciolo di egoismo ce lo vedo....
> 
> Io ho una forte intolleranza al formaggio e adoravo il formaggio vivevo di formaggio a casa pur sapendo che solo a vederlo stavo male perche nn potevo piu mangiarlo continuavano a comprarlo e ai pasti mangiarlo davanti a me ma nn mi sono mai permessa di dire di nn mangiarlo davanti a me perche mi fa male vederli....Preferisco starci male piuttosto che per un mio handicap gli altri nn si comportino in modo naturale ....
> ...



ok non vuoi che gli altri cambino abitudine per te... e son d'accordo, ma poichè in questo caso non si tratta di un abitudine ma di un sentimento, non credo che non chiamarmi costava tanto.. e tu dirai.. non dovevi rispondere...
ehhh lo so.. ma lo vedi tutti i giorni, sai quanto è  difficile stare ore ed ore a contatto con quella persona?
Alla fine chiedevo solo di lasciarmi il tempo di metabolizzare.. che dire evidentemente tu sei FORTE e riesci a stare in compagnia di chi ti mangia il formaggio davanti, ma se tu on ci riuscissi e gli chideresti che per un po non lo facessero, ma lo fanno ancora... che fai?
Lui ha fatto i suoi interessi... io ora i miei... l'ho capita eh.... ma comunque la ripugnanza per certi individui mi è rimasta, e non parlo ora solo di lui, ma anche dei falsi amici ..... 
nella posizione in cui sono ora, ho fatto cernita, ed ho capito tante cose... 
punto ed ora accapo....


----------



## Lisa (26 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti domando...
> Di cosa è composto il nostro essere?
> Più che all'essere pensiamo a tutto quello che per noi è valore no?
> Parliamo di tutte quelle cose che hanno un enorme significato per noi.
> ...



Si stava parlando di amanti, di persone che non se la sentono di rivestire questo ruolo, quindi evitano
di allacciare relazioni con persone già impegnate, giusto?
Bene, è chiaro che se dico che ognuno opera le scelte che più gli corrispondono, quelle che sono 
maggiormente in linea con il proprio essere, mi riferisco all'insieme di valori e significati che ciascuno di noi
ha acquisito e determinato negli anni.

A mio avviso non è questione di quantità di criteri... se ci piace l'azzurro, in una vasta gamma di possibilità
cromatiche, alla fine sceglieremo comunque l'azzurro, c'è poco da fare. Potremo al massimo variare la tonalità.
Mentre, riguardo alla presunta incapacità di accogliere chi adotta criteri differenti dai nostri, beh, qui è un altro 
discorso, attiene all'elasticità mentale e non vorrei tu confondessi la chiarezza di idee sulla propria vita, su quello 
che ha senso e si vorrebbe per sè, con l'ottusità rivolta invece al resto del mondo.

Perchè vedi, in fondo impensierisce anche te chi, scegliendo un frigorifero, poi si aspetta una stufa.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Ottobre 2011)

Lisa ha detto:


> Si stava parlando di amanti, di persone che non se la sentono di rivestire questo ruolo, quindi evitano
> di allacciare relazioni con persone già impegnate, giusto?
> Bene, è chiaro che se dico che ognuno opera le scelte che più gli corrispondono, quelle che sono
> maggiormente in linea con il proprio essere, mi riferisco all'insieme di valori e significati che ciascuno di noi
> ...


Certo se osservi però in tutti questi mondi legati ai sentimenti...tutto è ambivalente no?
E se ci sono frigoriferi che si spacciano per stufe?
Per il resto mi colpisce da morire la frase che ha messo in firma Lostris.


----------



## Lisa (26 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo se osservi però in tutti questi mondi legati ai sentimenti...tutto è ambivalente no?
> E se ci sono frigoriferi che si spacciano per stufe?
> Per il resto mi colpisce da morire la frase che ha messo in firma Lostris.


Che ci sia una buona dose di ambivalenza nei sentimenti è innegabile.
Che però questa venga usata come alibi in molti casi, altrettanto.

Se un frigorifero si spaccia per stufa? 
E' un esempio di ambiva-lenza, e purtroppo c'è chi abbocca.
Si tende a considerare vero quello di cui si ha bisogno.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Ottobre 2011)

Lisa ha detto:


> Che ci sia una buona dose di ambivalenza nei sentimenti è innegabile.
> Che però questa venga usata come alibi in molti casi, altrettanto.
> 
> Se un frigorifero si spaccia per stufa?
> ...


Io no.
So perfettamente di cosa ho bisogno.
Mi incazzo da morire quando mi si cerca di dare un paio di scarpe se io ho chiesto un paio di guanti dicendo...tanto sono sempre vestiti...
Considero veri solo quello che tu hai fatto per me.
Solo quello io metto nel piatto della bilancia...
Es. Non mi hai amato, ma mi hai sempre trattato bene, vale di più, per me, di mi hai amato, ma mi hai sempre maltrattato!


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma allora perchè giù botte con le adultere eh?
> A me sembra che qui dentro i più pesanti giudizi alle adultere siano venuti da donne e non da uomini.
> Come mai?
> Non si consuma con l'uso, ma se viene adoperata male...si rovina...


La moralità di una persona io non la misuro nè dalla frequenza nè dal tipo di rapporti sessuali, quando ovviamente sono tra adulti consenzienti. La moralità di una persona secondo me si misura in base al male che è disposta a fare per ottenere il suo scopo. Ho conosciuto una signora, amante per 15 anni di un uomo la cui moglie e i cui figli non sospettavano neppure la sua esistenza: quest'uomo è morto dopo un periodo di ricovero in ospedale, lei ha sofferto a casa sua fino al giorno del funerale, al cimitero è stata in disparte ed è andata a piangere sulla sua tomba quando tutti sono andati via. Non le ho mai sentito dire una parola cattiva sulla moglie, mai un pensiero invidioso per quello che l'altra aveva e a lei era negato: era invece grata per tutto l'amore ricevuto in quegli anni, si preoccupava dei figli di lui e della moglie, rimasti soli con un reddito non sufficente. Una persona di grande moralità.


----------



## Minerva (26 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> La moralità di una persona io non la misuro nè dalla frequenza nè dal tipo di rapporti sessuali, quando ovviamente sono tra adulti consenzienti. La moralità di una persona secondo me si misura in base al male che è disposta a fare per ottenere il suo scopo. Ho conosciuto una signora, amante per 15 anni di un uomo la cui moglie e i cui figli non sospettavano neppure la sua esistenza: quest'uomo è morto dopo un periodo di ricovero in ospedale, lei ha sofferto a casa sua fino al giorno del funerale, al cimitero è stata in disparte ed è andata a piangere sulla sua tomba quando tutti sono andati via. Non le ho mai sentito dire una parola cattiva sulla moglie, mai un pensiero invidioso per quello che l'altra aveva e a lei era negato: era invece *grata *per tutto l'amore ricevuto in quegli anni, si preoccupava dei figli di lui e della moglie, rimasti soli con un reddito non sufficente. Una persona di grande moralità.


grata?
povera donna ridotta a zerbino.qui non è questione di moralità


----------



## orchidea (26 Ottobre 2011)

Purtroppo questa signora non volendo ha fatto comunque del male....
a se stessa in primis... che poi si sia accontentata bene, poi forse aveva anche lei una famiglia non so...
ha vissuto per 15 anni all'ombra, invece che vivere una vita di amore VERO


----------



## Andy (26 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> La moralità di una persona io non la misuro nè dalla frequenza nè dal tipo di rapporti sessuali, quando ovviamente sono tra adulti consenzienti. La moralità di una persona secondo me si misura in base al male che è disposta a fare per ottenere il suo scopo. Ho conosciuto una signora, amante per 15 anni di un uomo la cui moglie e i cui figli non sospettavano neppure la sua esistenza: quest'uomo è morto dopo un periodo di ricovero in ospedale, lei ha sofferto a casa sua fino al giorno del funerale, al cimitero è stata in disparte ed è andata a piangere sulla sua tomba quando tutti sono andati via. Non le ho mai sentito dire una parola cattiva sulla moglie, mai un pensiero invidioso per quello che l'altra aveva e a lei era negato: era invece grata per tutto l'amore ricevuto in quegli anni, si preoccupava dei figli di lui e della moglie, rimasti soli con un reddito non sufficente. *Una persona di grande moralità.*


Moralità? Che c'entra? Ci crederei pure che si facesse vedere da moglie, figli e parenti: ciao a tutti sono l'amante... 
Ma perchè non si è fatta una vita sua?


----------



## Andy (26 Ottobre 2011)

Dai, facciamole sante anche


----------



## lunaiena (26 Ottobre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> ok non vuoi che gli altri cambino abitudine per te... e son d'accordo, ma poichè in questo caso non si tratta di un abitudine ma di un sentimento, non credo che non chiamarmi costava tanto.. e tu dirai.. non dovevi rispondere...
> ehhh lo so.. ma lo vedi tutti i giorni, sai quanto è  difficile stare ore ed ore a contatto con quella persona?
> Alla fine chiedevo solo di lasciarmi il tempo di metabolizzare.. che dire evidentemente tu sei FORTE e riesci a stare in compagnia di chi ti mangia il formaggio davanti, ma se tu on ci riuscissi e gli chideresti che per un po non lo facessero, ma lo fanno ancora... che fai?
> Lui ha fatto i suoi interessi... io ora i miei... l'ho capita eh.... ma comunque la ripugnanza per certi individui mi è rimasta, e non parlo ora solo di lui, ma anche dei falsi amici .....
> ...


Io nn ho letto tutta la tua storia ma dopo la brutta esperienza che hai avuto(malattia )e hai rischiato ma vivi per te cazzo..
Cioè siamo come una foglia sull'albero e credo tu lo sappia bene anche io comunque ....
Io nn mi aspetto piu niente da nessuno vado avanti per la mia strada punto...
Nei brutti momenti nessuno capisce quello che provi esattamente anche se dicono di capirlo ci sei solo tu da sola e nn è una cosa cosi terribile credimi .....


----------



## contepinceton (26 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> La moralità di una persona io non la misuro nè dalla frequenza nè dal tipo di rapporti sessuali, quando ovviamente sono tra adulti consenzienti. La moralità di una persona secondo me si misura in base al male che è disposta a fare per ottenere il suo scopo. Ho conosciuto una signora, amante per 15 anni di un uomo la cui moglie e i cui figli non sospettavano neppure la sua esistenza: quest'uomo è morto dopo un periodo di ricovero in ospedale, lei ha sofferto a casa sua fino al giorno del funerale, al cimitero è stata in disparte ed è andata a piangere sulla sua tomba quando tutti sono andati via. Non le ho mai sentito dire una parola cattiva sulla moglie, mai un pensiero invidioso per quello che l'altra aveva e a lei era negato: era invece grata per tutto l'amore ricevuto in quegli anni, si preoccupava dei figli di lui e della moglie, rimasti soli con un reddito non sufficente. Una persona di grande moralità.


Ho capito.
Bellissimo post!


----------



## Minerva (26 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho capito.
> Bellissimo post!


perchè?


----------



## Andy (26 Ottobre 2011)

Ah, dato che si preoccupava per moglie e figli, poi ha fatto almeno un bonifico o una donazione... anche in maniera anonima?

No, eh?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> perchè?


Victor Hugo: I Miserabili.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> grata?
> povera donna ridotta a zerbino.qui non è questione di moralità


No, è stata una scelta d'amore: loro si erano innamorati, ma non hanno voluto ferire nessuno, io ho saputo perchè poi lei si è trasferita a 400 km e ci siamo conosciute. Lei era grata perchè lui l'amava e le dava tutto l'amore che poteva, senza far soffrire moglie e figli, cosa che lei non avrebbe mai voluto, anzi un giorno mi disse che non l'avrebbe amato tanto quell'uomo, se avesse fatto soffrire sua moglie. Non ho mai visto donna tanto diversa da uno zerbino.


----------



## Minerva (26 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Victor Hugo: I Miserabili.


Fëdor Michajlovič Dostoevskij............l'idiota


----------



## Andy (26 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, è stata una scelta d'amore: loro si erano innamorati, ma non hanno voluto ferire nessuno, io ho saputo perchè poi lei si è trasferita a 400 km e ci siamo conosciute. Lei era grata perchè lui l'amava e le dava tutto l'amore che poteva, *senza far soffrire moglie e figli*, cosa che lei non avrebbe mai voluto, anzi un giorno mi disse che non l'avrebbe amato tanto quell'uomo, se avesse fatto soffrire sua moglie. Non ho mai visto donna tanto diversa da uno zerbino.


Certo, anche io rubavo dal portafoglio di mio padre senza dirglielo. Mio padre non lo sapeva, e nei suoi occhi ero il figlio migliore del mondo. Mai sofferto per me.
Però mia sorella vedeva che lo facevo e pensava: che amore, non si fa vedere per non far soffrire il padre.
Ora, io sarei nella storia *il marito*, mia sorella l'*amante*, mentre mio padre *la moglie con i figli*.

Sapesse...

PS: non l'ho mai fatto, ma era un esempio...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Certo, anche io rubavo dal portafoglio di mio padre senza dirglielo. Mio padre non lo sapeva, e nei suoi occhi ero il figlio migliore del mondo. Mai sofferto per me.
> Ora, io sarei nella storia *il marito*, mentre mio padre *la moglie con i figli*.
> 
> Sapesse...
> ...


Io la vedo così.
Sono innamorati.
Lei si accontenta e si sacrifica, perchè sa che dietro quest'uomo c'è una famiglia.
Sta nell'ombra, sa di non avere diritto a niente.
Lui beneficia di questo rapporto, e il positivo che ne ricava si trasferisce nella sua realtà famigliare.
Insomma bisogna passarci per certe cose, per capire.


----------



## Minerva (26 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, è stata una scelta d'amore: loro si erano innamorati, *ma non hanno voluto ferire nessuno*, io ho saputo perchè poi lei si è trasferita a 400 km e ci siamo conosciute. Lei era grata perchè lui l'amava e le dava tutto l'amore che poteva, senza far soffrire moglie e figli, cosa che lei non avrebbe mai voluto, anzi un giorno mi disse che non l'avrebbe amato tanto quell'uomo, se avesse fatto soffrire sua moglie. Non ho mai visto donna tanto diversa da uno zerbino.


lo hanno fatto lo stesso.
ha scelto una non vita in nome di uno pseudo amore che non ha mai avuto la prova della quotidianità e la dignità della luce del sole


----------



## Andy (26 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io la vedo così.
> Sono innamorati.
> Lei si accontenta e si sacrifica, perchè sa che dietro quest'uomo c'è una famiglia.
> Sta nell'ombra, sa di non avere diritto a niente.
> ...


Bene, ok. Allora vorrei la moglie lo sapesse per condividere la rinascita del suo uomo e apprezzare l'amante che permette a lui di essere più positivo.

Lei invece deve capire che la sua strada dovrebbe essere un'altra.

Ma nemmeno si deve arrivare a queste cose, ed io do la colpa al marito.

PS: poi ho aggiunto la figura della sorella nel mio post: mi sembrava fondamentale


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ah, dato che si preoccupava per moglie e figli, poi ha fatto almeno un bonifico o una donazione... anche in maniera anonima?
> 
> No, eh?


non vedo perchè avrebbe dovuto: lei campava del suo stipendio, non ha mai preso nulla e non credo avesse soldi da regalare... ma vedi com'è? si dà più importanza alla morale che alla moralità, più all'apparenza che all'essenza. Di fatto, non ha fatto soffrire nessuno.


----------



## Minerva (26 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non vedo perchè avrebbe dovuto: lei campava del suo stipendio, non ha mai preso nulla e non credo avesse soldi da regalare... ma vedi com'è? si dà più importanza alla morale che alla moralità, più all'apparenza che all'essenza. Di fatto, non ha fatto soffrire nessuno.


semmai è il contrario: nell'essenza è entrata senza diritto in quella famiglia.


----------



## Tubarao (26 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> perchè?


Perchè di Hélène Joncour è pieno il mondo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Ottobre 2011)

Stermy ha detto:


> Scusami se insisto ma quella se se fa n'inventario si accorgera' che je mancano svariate rotelle...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


Io non è che per forza devo giudicare una persona quando questa fa qualcosa che non capisco o non condivido: giudicare è persino troppo facile, molto più impegnativo è cercare di capire.


----------



## Andy (26 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non vedo perchè avrebbe dovuto: lei campava del suo stipendio, non ha mai preso nulla e non credo avesse soldi da regalare... ma vedi com'è? si dà più importanza alla morale che alla moralità, più all'apparenza che all'essenza. Di fatto, non ha fatto soffrire nessuno.


Di fatto, dietro un muro di menzogne e falsa realtà.

Un dio dall'alto, se c'è, sa la verità, la sa quella donna, e chi non sa è proprio la moglie (e i figli), che vivono nella menzogna. *Questo il dato di fatto.*

Un mio amico mi deisse che se vinceva al superenalotto avrebbe dato metà dei soldi in beneficienza. Che uomo di alta morale, no?

Quelle sono parole che volano. Io sento un personaggio che muore: come mi dispiace e penso alla sua famiglia.
Ma è vero? Perchè dopo 5minuti penso solo ai cazzi miei?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> Fëdor Michajlovič Dostoevskij............l'idiota


Uno dei libri più belli che abbia mai letto


----------



## lunaiena (26 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Moralità? Che c'entra? Ci crederei pure che si facesse vedere da moglie, figli e parenti: ciao a tutti sono l'amante...
> Ma perchè non si è fatta una vita sua?


Probabilmente quella è la sua vita....
Non ha chiesto di pui di quello che poteva avere e ha datto tutto quello che poteva dare ...
per me tanto di cappello....


----------



## orchidea (26 Ottobre 2011)

Non ha fatto soffrire nessuno.. perchè oltre a loro due non sapeva nessun'altro...
a lei stava bene così ma in realtà ha sacrificato una vita per un amore inesitente...
Amore? o convenienza? intendo da parte dell'uomo eh...


----------



## Minerva (26 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Perchè di Hélène Joncour è pieno il mondo.


svuotiamolo


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Di fatto, dietro un muro di menzogne e falsa realtà.
> 
> Un dio dall'alto, se c'è, sa la verità, la sa quella donna, e chi non sa è proprio la moglie (e i figli), che vivono nella menzogna. *Questo il dato di fatto.*
> 
> ...


Io non starei a scomodare Dio, non è detto che l'abbia inventato lui il matrimonio... ma... una domanda... tu non hai mai fatto una cosa SAPENDO che era sbagliata? mai? e se ti dovesse capitare cosa pensi che faresti?


----------



## Minerva (26 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Uno dei libri più belli che abbia mai letto


e riletto


----------



## Andy (26 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Probabilmente quella è la sua vita....
> Non ha chiesto di pui di quello che poteva avere e ha datto tutto quello che poteva dare ...
> per me tanto di cappello....


Allora, ti dico.

Se al cinema fanno un film con Julia Roberts che fa la parte dell'amante, e poi mi scendono le lacrime: tanto di cappello.
Se mia moglie mi tradisse con un uomo che si comporta come questa amica in persona, e io non ne so nulla, quelli che mi vedrebbero da fuori darebbero tanto di cappello a questo uomo per avermi cornificato, e che amava così tanto mia moglie? E io bello sorridente, un pollo, che non sospetta di nulla?


----------



## Andy (26 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non starei a scomodare Dio, non è detto che l'abbia inventato lui il matrimonio... ma... una domanda... *tu non hai mai fatto una cosa SAPENDO che era sbagliata? mai? e se ti dovesse capitare cosa pensi che faresti?*


Sì, ma nei limiti di un rischio. E quando fai qualcosa che è sbagliato cerchi di finirla in fretta. Non la porti vita natural durante: evidentemente o si è malvagi o non ce ne si fotte nulla che sia sbagliata, perchè viene prima la banconota in tasca a te, poi il resto.


----------



## Patrizia (26 Ottobre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Non ha fatto soffrire nessuno.. perchè oltre a loro due non sapeva nessun'altro...
> a lei stava bene così ma in realtà ha sacrificato una vita per un amore inesitente...
> Amore? o convenienza? intendo da parte dell'uomo eh...


Mica lo sappiamo se la moglie, quella vera, non soffrisse...magari non sapeva chi era la causa delle sue sofferenze...

Fare la mante spesso significa essere il cancro nascosto di un matrimonio. Ma pur sempre un cancro.
Io non vorrei essere questo in tutta la mia esistenza. Vorrei vivere la mia vita, non nonostante la vita degli altri.
Boh..secondo me, questa signora aveva scarsa stima di se stessa.
E la buonanima era ...non voglio dirlo!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sì, ma nei limiti di un rischio. E quando fai qualcosa che è sbagliato cerchi di finirla in fretta. Non la porti vita natural durante: evidentemente o si è malvagi o non ce ne si fotte nulla che sia sbagliata, perchè viene prima la banconota in tasca a te, poi il resto.


è ovvio che alla base di tutto questo c'è un egoismo: l'egoismo di due persone che volevano stare assieme nonostante le regole: allora, se lui avesse divorziato dalla moglie e sposato l'amante, avrebbe rispettato le regole, no? e la prima moglie sarebbe pure rimasta senza la legittima, nel pieno del rispetto delle regole: avrebbe invece ereditato lei una quota, ma nessuno avrebbe potuto trovare alcunchè da ridire, no? e sarebbe stata la vedova rispettata...


----------



## Patrizia (26 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è ovvio che alla base di tutto questo c'è un egoismo: l'egoismo di due persone che volevano stare assieme nonostante le regole: allora, se lui avesse divorziato dalla moglie e sposato l'amante, avrebbe rispettato le regole, no? e la prima moglie sarebbe pure rimasta senza la legittima, nel pieno del rispetto delle regole: avrebbe invece ereditato lei una quota, ma nessuno avrebbe potuto trovare alcunchè da ridire, no? e sarebbe stata la vedova rispettata...


Non la vedrei così. Non è una questione di lesione di diritti. E' una questione di coscienza.
Ognuno risponde della sua.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2011)

Stermy ha detto:


> Non capisco (o meglio lo capisco ma facciamo finta che) perche' si vuole dare sempre una connotazione negativa al termine giudizio....
> 
> questa qua al momento attuale puo' ancora considerare positiva la cappellata commessa, ma cio' non toglie che tra un po', quando si sveglia, riconsideri il tutto come tale...
> 
> ...


Come sei prevedibile! appena Sbriciolata ha scritto questa storia ho pensato "Quanto ci metterà Stermì a fare il mio nome?"
Ho evitato di commentare apposta..ma a quanto pare non è servito.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Ottobre 2011)

Patrizia ha detto:


> Non la vedrei così. Non è una questione di lesione di diritti. E' una questione di coscienza.
> Ognuno risponde della sua.


 Il matrimonio va rispettato, sono la prima a dirlo, ma le cose possono finire nella vita, possono cominciarne altre. Io sto con la stessa persona da 26 anni ma se domani per assurdo mi innamorassi di un'altra persona, dovrei vestirmi con una tunica e frustarmi con un cilicio oppure potrei considerare che, purtroppo, a volte le cose non vanno come avremmo voluto?


----------



## Andy (26 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il matrimonio va rispettato, sono la prima a dirlo, *ma le cose possono finire nella vita, possono cominciarne altre. Io sto con la stessa persona da 26 anni* ma se domani per assurdo mi innamorassi di un'altra persona, dovrei vestirmi con una tunica e frustarmi con un cilicio oppure potrei considerare che, purtroppo, a volte le cose non vanno come avremmo voluto?


Giusto, hai ragione.
Però io ti chiedo: se una persona ragiona così, sa che le cose possono terminare, perchè si sposa? Perchè non convive o non vive sola portando avanti la storia del momento che più le aggrada? E' tutta qui la menzogna e l'egoismo: ora sto bene, poi si vedrà. Ma non si deve ragionare così quando si sposa una persona e si sa che le cose possono cambiare.
Se cambieranno, sarà perchè subentreranno dei fatti da valutare, al momento imprevisti, se no non ti sposi.
Invece il pensare a priori che potresti cambiare idea è sintomo di immaturità in quella scelta.
Poi diventa tutta una scusa, un alibi, un trovare una giustificazione da andare a menare in giro e difendere, perchè non si ammette di avere fatto uno sbaglio, non si vuole sentir dire: tu hai sbagliato. No! Io non sbaglio mai, e non ti permettere a dire che io sbaglio. Queste sono le persone.
Se domani, dopo 26 anni cambi idea su un compagno, allora, siccome lo potevi immaginare e pensavi che le cose potevano finire: vai dal tuo compagno e glielo dici. Ci si siede a un tavolo, si discute dei perchè (mi sono innamorata e basta, ti ho tradito perchè lui mi faceva sentire diversa, tu sei assente e io cerco altro, e l'ho cercato prima di parlare da persona matura), qualcuno piangerà, e si fanno le carte. Andate in pace, amen. Si chiama correttezza, nei confronti della persona che si è scelta.

Ragazzi, io non credo in Dio, io mi sposerei in Chiesa solo se lo vorrebbe la mia lei, perchè sarebbe la festa che desidera. Per me il matrimonio come sacramento non ha significato, lo ha solo il contratto civile. Molte persone vanno in chiesa, si prendono i sacramenti, e sentendole parlare ci credono davvero: a maggior ragione, si tradisce anche quello in cui si crede. E perchè lo si fa? Perchè non ci si crede in realtà. E' tutta una menzogna della società in cui viviamo. Si chiamano in ballo i santi solo quando si è sul letto di morte, quando ci ricordiamo che qualcuno forse ci aspetta, anzi lo speriamo.

Penso che anche io lo farò, ma almeno non avrò vissuto una vita a raccontare io ho la cresima, la comunione e tu no, salvo poi comportarmi nella vita seguendo gli istinti di quello che provo in ogni istante, fottendomene che vivo tra le persone.


----------



## Patrizia (26 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il matrimonio va rispettato, sono la prima a dirlo, ma le cose possono finire nella vita, possono cominciarne altre. Io sto con la stessa persona da 26 anni ma se domani per assurdo mi innamorassi di un'altra persona, dovrei vestirmi con una tunica e frustarmi con un cilicio oppure potrei considerare che, purtroppo, a volte le cose non vanno come avremmo voluto?


Assolutamente no. Io non penso che il matrimonio vada rispettato. Sono le persone che meritano rispetto.

Personalmente poi, non credo al matrimonio..figurati...


----------



## Minerva (26 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il matrimonio va rispettato, sono la prima a dirlo, ma le cose possono finire nella vita, possono cominciarne altre. Io sto con la stessa persona da 26 anni ma se domani per assurdo mi innamorassi di un'altra persona, dovrei vestirmi con una tunica e frustarmi con un cilicio oppure potrei considerare che, purtroppo, a volte le cose non vanno come avremmo voluto?


ah beh, abbiamo cambiato registro, però.
nel post dell'amante sembrava la si portasse ad esempio.se vogliamo avere comprensione per lei sicuramente ...ma è un altro paio di maniche


----------



## MK (26 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sbagliato.
> A sentire mio nonno...
> Una volta si faceva e si...TACEVA...
> Ora tutti parlano dicono...ecc..ecc..ecc...
> ...


Tuo nonno tradiva la moglie?


----------



## Lisa (26 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non è che per forza devo giudicare una persona quando questa fa qualcosa che non capisco o non condivido: giudicare è persino troppo facile, molto più impegnativo è cercare di capire.


Certo.
E' anche comprensibile però domandarsi quali parametri di "amore" avesse la signora che hai citato.
Come quello che ad alcuni appare uno spiraglio impolverato, ad altri possa sembrare un sole pieno.
Forse non è neanche così scontato che lei si sia sacrificata. 
Magari era proprio nel sacrificio che identificava l'amore.
O magari nella libertà di una storia poco impegnativa, da romanzare quanto basta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Giusto, hai ragione.
> Però io ti chiedo: se una persona ragiona così, sa che le cose possono terminare, perchè si sposa? Perchè non convive o non vive sola portando avanti la storia del momento che più le aggrada? E' tutta qui la menzogna e l'egoismo: ora sto bene, poi si vedrà. Ma non si deve ragionare così quando si sposa una persona e si sa che le cose possono cambiare.
> Se cambieranno, sarà perchè subentreranno dei fatti da valutare, al momento imprevisti, se no non ti sposi.
> Invece il pensare a priori che potresti cambiare idea è sintomo di immaturità in quella scelta.
> ...


E' una visione della vita molto lineare... purtroppo la vita non lo è mai, l'imprevisto c'è tutti i giorni e proprio perchè imprevisto non è valutabile a priori. Sbagliamo tutti, in continuazione: io dico sempre ai miei figli che le persone intelligenti si riconoscono perchè quando sbagliano sanno ammetterlo e non ripetere l'errore, e cito sempre quella frase di non mi ricordo più chi che diceva più o meno: mi siedo sempre dalla parte del torto, perchè dalla parte della ragione i posti sono sempre tutti occupati.
P.S. tutto ciò che è umano ha una fine prima o poi... allora che facciamo, rinunciamo a tutto?


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah beh, abbiamo cambiato registro, però.
> nel post dell'amante sembrava la si portasse ad esempio.se vogliamo avere comprensione per lei sicuramente ...ma è un altro paio di maniche


No, non porto ad esempio nessuno: si parlava di giudizi sulle adultere, io ho detto che non giudico immorale una persona in quanto adultera, e ho cercato di spiegare il mio pensiero


----------



## Minerva (26 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, non porto ad esempio nessuno: si parlava di giudizi sulle adultere, io ho detto che non giudico immorale una persona in quanto adultera, e ho cercato di spiegare il mio pensiero


ma è chiaro che non si possa giudicare immorale a prescindere...dipende dalle persone , dai casi e dalle situazioni


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma è chiaro che non si possa giudicare immorale a prescindere...dipende dalle persone , dai casi e dalle situazioni


già... ma è stata una bella discussione, no?


----------



## Andy (26 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E' una visione della vita molto lineare... purtroppo la vita non lo è mai, l'imprevisto c'è tutti i giorni e proprio perchè imprevisto non è valutabile a priori. Sbagliamo tutti, in continuazione: io dico sempre ai miei figli che le persone intelligenti si riconoscono perchè quando sbagliano sanno ammetterlo e non ripetere l'errore, e cito sempre quella frase di non mi ricordo più chi che diceva più o meno: mi siedo sempre dalla parte del torto, perchè dalla parte della ragione i posti sono sempre tutti occupati.


La vita non è lineare, lo so benissimo. Maper strada ci sono dei paletti che decidiamo di imbucare, come per chi fa sci. Non è nemmeno una sandbox.
Il matrimonio è uno di questi: fatta quella scelta, all'interno di quella situazione che noi abbiamo voluto creare, ci dobbiamo sentire moralmente più limitati nella liberta nei confronti di chi amiamo.

Perchè? Primo io ho fatto una scelta di vita. Se non la mantengo ne rispondo alla mia coscienza. Secondo: dobbiamo ringraziare il cielo di aver trovato una persona che ha deciso di passare la sua vita con noi, e non con chiunque altro. Siamo stati scelti da un'altra persona. Non è roba da poco. La solitudine, il sentirsi soli è una situazione che a molte persone ammazza dentro. Se una persona vuole vivere la sua vita con me, io devo apprezzarla più di tutto il resto del mondo (parlo supponendo la sincerità del partner, naturalmente), e non posso, un giorno che mi gira diverso, preferire un'altra donna alle sue spalle. Preferirei mille volte meglio dire la verità, a quella persona che ha deciso di condividere la sua vita con la mia. Perchè il suo è stato un regalo, non mi era dovuto nemmeno. E spesso lo dimentichiamo.


----------



## Minerva (26 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> già... ma è stata una bella discussione, no?


certo


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2011)

Stermy ha detto:


> Ma dai si scherza...
> 
> pero' e' che mancano altri esempi oseno' li farei...
> 
> ahahahahahah


Ma ho capito che scherzavi......infatti ho proprio fatto un bel sorriso quando ho visto il tuo intervento.
Ho smesso di credere che tu possa fare uno sforzo per capirmi, quindi tanto vale riderci su.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> La vita non è lineare, lo so benissimo. Maper strada ci sono dei paletti che decidiamo di imbucare, come per chi fa sci. Non è nemmeno una sandbox.
> Il matrimonio è uno di questi: fatta quella scelta, all'interno di quella situazione che noi abbiamo voluto creare, ci dobbiamo sentire moralmente più limitati nella liberta nei confronti di chi amiamo.
> 
> Perchè? Primo io ho fatto una scelta di vita. Se non la mantengo ne rispondo alla mia coscienza. Secondo: dobbiamo ringraziare il cielo di aver trovato una persona che ha deciso di passare la sua vita con noi, e non con chiunque altro. Siamo stati scelti da un'altra persona. Non è roba da poco. La solitudine, il sentirsi soli è una situazione che a molte persone ammazza dentro. Se una persona vuole vivere la sua vita con me, io devo apprezzarla più di tutto il resto del mondo (parlo supponendo la sincerità del partner, naturalmente), e non posso, un giorno che mi gira diverso, preferire un'altra donna alle sue spalle. Preferirei mille volte meglio dire la verità, a quella persona che ha deciso di condividere la sua vita con la mia. Perchè il suo è stato un regalo, non mi era dovuto nemmeno. E spesso lo dimentichiamo.


Anche io sono un'amante... della verità ;-) ma io ho pensato a quella storia e qualcosa ho capito: lui aveva 3 possibili scelte 1) continuare a vivere la sua storia senza che la sua famiglia ne sapesse nulla(e la famiglia non ha mai saputo nulla) 2) decidere di lasciare la sua famiglia per l'altra (la moglie e i figli non lavoravano, casa in affitto) 3) decidere di rinunciare all'amante, che sono convinta fosse un vero amore. Domanda che mi sono fatta: se io mi innamorassi veramente di un altro, riuscirei mai a non odiare mio marito se restassi con lui solo per senso del dovere? Riuscirei a rinunciare? E perchè poi dovrei rinunciare se amo davvero un'altra persona? Allora dovrei essere onesta e optare per la scelta 2... ma metterei la mia famiglia in difficoltà, con i figli che magari devono finire gli studi... allora la scelta 1 non è forse la peggiore, se sta bene anche all'altra persona... Tu ragioni, giustamente, da persona giovane che deve costruirsi una vita, ma quando uno quelle energie le ha già spese, quando hai già costruito quello che volevi, allora magari hai aspettative diverse.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Tuo nonno tradiva la moglie?


NO.
Alla sera andava a giocare le carte al bordello.


----------



## MK (26 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO.
> Alla sera andava a giocare le carte al bordello.


Prima durante o dopo? Sai ho avuto un rapporto difficile con mio padre ma mi ha sempre insegnato il rispetto del valore della famiglia. sarà questione di DNA.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Prima durante o dopo? Sai ho avuto un rapporto difficile con mio padre ma mi ha sempre insegnato il rispetto del valore della famiglia. sarà questione di DNA.


Mio nonno infatti non ha MAI perdonato a mio zio, di aver lasciato la moglie per un'altra donna e di essersi rifatto una vita in Spagna.
Infatti mio nonno diceva: la moglie è la moglie, e con la moglie si fanno certe cose.
Con le altre donne che non sono tua moglie, fai altre cose.
Quando fu vedovo, mia nonna morì nel 1964...per una trombosi, in pochi mesi si risposò con una che gli aveva dato il due di picche molti anni prima...disse agli amici...scommettiamo che mi meno in casa quella?
E così fece.
Mia madre era ancora nubile e non era d'accordo.
Mio nonno cacciò di casa sua figlia, perchè un uomo non sta solo senza moglie, e i figli grandi devono andarsene.

Vedi "la famiglia" è un concetto aleatorio e non oggettivo.
Per mio nonno era: e questa è casa mia, ogni dì voglio sapere..
Famiglia per mio nonno era: quando suona la sirena della fabbrica, tu figlia devi tornare a casa.
Mia madre ha sempre detto che era un padre padrone.
Mio nonno diceva che mia madre non si piegava neppure con la vispia sulle gambe.


----------



## MK (26 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mio nonno infatti non ha MAI perdonato a mio zio, di aver lasciato la moglie per un'altra donna e di essersi rifatto una vita in Spagna.
> Infatti mio nonno diceva: la moglie è la moglie, e con la moglie si fanno certe cose.
> Con le altre donne che non sono tua moglie, fai altre cose.
> Quando fu vedovo, mia nonna morì nel 1964...per una trombosi, in pochi mesi si risposò con una che gli aveva dato il due di picche molti anni prima...disse agli amici...scommettiamo che mi meno in casa quella?
> ...


E questa madre battagliera ha buttato tutto il risentimento sul figlio maschio? Bel casino...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E questa madre battagliera ha buttato tutto il risentimento sul figlio maschio? Bel casino...


Si...
Perchè io sono la reincarnazione di mio nonno...
Ma il maleficio non si è estinto...mia figlia è la fotocopia di mia madre...
Poi non sai quando mia madre ci vede assieme e dice...ah rivivo quella cosa con mio padre.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Ottobre 2011)

Stermy ha detto:


> Il mio riferimento ai suoi 33 anni alludeva a gesu' che in 33 anni ha creato il cristianesimo...
> 
> Visto che si devono spiegare le battute, sarei curioso di sapere che lavoro fate...
> 
> ...


Mi sembrava in tre anni.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (26 Ottobre 2011)

Stermy ha detto:


> Il mio riferimento ai suoi 33 anni alludeva a gesu' che in 33 anni ha creato il cristianesimo...
> 
> Visto che si devono spiegare le battute, sarei curioso di sapere che lavoro fate...
> 
> ...


Vabbè visto che ti stavi "divertendo" con me, non avevo capito che facessi riferimento niente meno che a Gesù...sei andato a scomodare perfino le alte sfere, per bacchettarmi, che onore!

Sapere che lavoro faccio implica se sono in grado o meno di capire tali riferimenti???
Oddio e adesso che rispondo???.....ehm, quale mestiere a tuo avviso merita il tuo perdono, per insufficienza di cultura???:carneval:


----------

